# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta na VUKU VRHOVCU

## MIJA 32

Drage forumašice, s obzirom da se ova tema raširila na 45  str. već je krajnji rok da otvorimo novu.
Prethodnu sam zaključala, a vi, ako na prethodnih 45tak i stranica ima nešto značajno i vrijedno što se ne treba obrisati sažmite i pošaljite nekoj od nas tri moderatorice na pp pa ćemo uvrstiti u ovaj prvi post.

I molim vas da kad pišete vodite računa o pravilima koja su istaknuta
 ovdje.

Molim da ne chatate, vjerujem da ste sve dovoljno razumne, zrele i obzirne prema svim korisnicima podforuma koji na ovoj temi traže prije svega korisne podatke.

evo i nekoliko linkova kako teme ne bi ponavljali:

ANDROLOG NA VV

 CIJENA POSTUPKA NA VV


SRETNO!  :Love:  




vaš MRM tim



Važnije informacije i zaključci: 

*Telefoni: 
androlog 2353 904 
ginekologija 2353 907 
zvati od 14-15 sati 

Djelatnici: 
dr. med. DRAŽEN LUČINGER 
dr. med.MIRO ŠIMUN ALEBIĆ 

dipl. ing. bilogije LANA KRILE, mr.sc 
dipl. ing. bilogije ROMINA RAKOŠ JUSTAMENT, mr.sc 
med. lab. ing. SLAVICA OREŠKOVIĆ 
lab. teh. JOSIP BARIŠIĆ 
lab. teh. DAVORKA BLAŠKOVIĆ* 

Dobro je znati: 
*Spermiogram se čeka između 20 i 40 dana 
* Spermiogram iz druge klinike ne priznaju 
* Za spermiogram se ne treba naručiti 
* Pregled kod androloga čeka se 1 – 2 mjeseca 
* Rezultati se čekaju od 3 – 5 tjedana 
* Za pregled kod ginekologa se trebate naručiti 
* Ako idete prvi puta ili nosite nalaze najbolje je doći poslije 11 sati 
* Za dan pregleda izdvojite nekoliko sati jer se dugo čeka 
* Folikulometrija u postupku od 07:00 – 08:30 Ne morate se javljati sestri. 
* Štoperica – Choragon se prima na VV – 3 kat u 23:00 (ponesite neki osobni dokument jer vas stražar neće pustiti) 
* Prije punkcije u stimuliranom postupku dobijete injekciju tramala + injekciju apaurina 
* Prije punkcije u prirodnom postupku ništa ne dobivate 
* Na dan punkcije ponesite papuče, čarape, spavačicu i ogrtač 

* Nedjeljom i praznikom se ne rade punkcije niti transferi

----------


## MIJA 32

Znamo svi koliko je teško proživljavati sve što nam se događa u postupcima, i da ne želimo misliti ni na što drugo, ali ministarstvo zdravstva organizira sastanak u kojem želi čuti mišljenje neplodnih parova. Sve je to zbog *pisama* (odnosno e-mailova) parova (najviše) s ovog foruma.

Ovo je možda šansa da se promijeni zakon koji nam ŠTETI, SMANJUJE ŠANSE i PONIŽAVA

Molim vas odvojite malo svog vremena i napišite barem par rečenica NEPODRŠKE Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji!

darko.milinovic@mzss.hr
Ante-Zvonimir.Golem@mzss.hr
ured@predsjednik.hr
predsjednik@vlada.hr
klubsdp@sabor.hr
hsls@hsls.hr
roda@roda.hr
sabor@sabor.hr
vesna.roller@zg.t-com.hr
sandra.veljkovic@vecernji.net
rtl-vijesti@rtl.hr
Mojmira.Pastorcic@rtl.hr
kristinaturcin@yahoo.com
redakcija@novilist.hr

I upišite se na listu na topicu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54242-quot-Svi-oni-koji-idu-vani-nek-se-jave-ministru-quot-(ne-samo-oni)?p=1581861&viewfull=1#post1581861

----------


## jasna09

Poštovani suburci i suborke

u borbi protiv zakona koji nas diskriminira i ministr koji nas ponižava i neda da smo ljudska i božija bića, predlažem jednu konkretnu akciju  da bismo ostvarili svoja prava po Ustavu RH kao i po međunarodnim konvencijama kojih je i RH potpisnica. S obzirom da je naš ministar: gluh, slijep, nepismen i diskriminacijski opredijeljen, predlažem da svi mi parovi dođemo organizirano pred ministarstvo zdravstva s ampulama krvi koje ćemo dati samozvanom-samoproglašenom bogu Milinoviću i naka ih nosi i vrši pokuse u protivnom ako ostane i dalje (glug, slijep, nijem itd.) prilijmo ih ispred njegova ministarstva. Učinimo ono što moramo za svoja prava koja imamo kao i drugi ljudi. Tretirati će nas nižom vrstom sve dok mi to dopuštamo. Iziđimo pred njega "boga", boga zla i pokusa, borimo se za svoja prava nedozvolimo da nas gazi. I mi smo ljudska bića!

----------


## ana-

*jasna09* draga mogu te samo potpisati  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## jasna09

Htjela sam vam reći da sam danas bila na punkciji, od 2 folikula nisam dobila j.s. Bilo nas je samo 5 a dvije žene imaju j.s. Ovakakav postotak još nisam doživjela gore. Koliko sam listala postove svi smo u fazi nekakvog čekanja pa bi trebali izaći i probati uzdrmati kretena od Milinovića!Svaka od nas koja je za akciju nek se javi da organiziramo da čim prije srušimo taj zakon.

----------


## Šiškica

jasna09 baš mi je žao što nije bilo js.

----------


## Kadauna

možda jasno i glasno  treba reći da je na Vuk Vrhovcu ne samo došlo do pada uspjeha kao i u ostalim bolnicama uslijed glupog zakona nego i do pada postupaka....pacijenata.....   prosjek je 5 postupaka dnevno (u to ulazi i transferi, punkcije ali i inseminacije) dnevno, prije je znalo biti samo punkcija 20. Nema gužve, i to jasno i glasno treba reći, gužve mislim na one kakve su prije bile (stajali smo do lifta)...

Jasna, žao mi je što si danas prošla bez jajne stanice.... ali od čisto klomifenskog postupka to je nekada i za očekivati, drži se :Love: 

Za akciju trebamo više voljnjih ljudi, tebi HVALA i  :Naklon:  za najavljeni iskorak pred RTL TV kamere  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## ksena28

mene ovo čini istodobno i tužnom i ljutom i krajnje diskriminiranom, pa mi čudno da su naši liječnici, uz dužno poštovanje, tako poslušno to prihvatili?!

----------


## jasna09

Drage moje, cula sam se s novinarkom i sigurno danas snimamo. Htjela bih staviti poruku na leđa za ministra ali treba mi još jedna poruka. Pošaljite mi prijedloge.

----------


## jasna09

Sada u 13 sati imamo dogovor. Drži te nam fige da se ne smotamo, rasplačemo....Samo neka mi Bog da snage da da kažem sve što treba!

----------


## zedra

jasna09 drag, ništa se ne boj....ti si već sada naš heroj...

----------


## mare41

jasna09, skidam kapu, nadam se da si se oporavila od jučerašnjeg razočarenja, javi kad će ići prilog pa ćemo otvoriti posebnu temu da cure vide i da vam možemo svi zapljeskati.

----------


## Nene2

Jasna09  :Heart:  !

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Jasna09*, hvala ti puno!

----------


## snow.ml

Jasna09   :Heart:  :Heart:  puno ti hvala :Heart:

----------


## jasna09

Dobro je prošlo, bilo je i malo suza ali znamo da su naše buduće mrvice to zaslužile. Danas će biti u vijestima u 18,30. Nadam se da nečemo razočarati u očekivanjima. Ne znam da li čemo se ikada moći oporaviti od naše boli kad nam ne uspije postupak, ali što te ne ubije to te ojača!

----------


## Bebel

> Dobro je prošlo, bilo je i malo suza ali znamo da su naše buduće mrvice to zaslužile. Danas će biti u vijestima u 18,30. Nadam se da nečemo razočarati u očekivanjima. Ne znam da li čemo se ikada moći oporaviti od naše boli kad nam ne uspije postupak, ali što te ne ubije to te ojača!


*jasna09* hvala  :Heart:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je idući dobitni   :Love:

----------


## nela.

Super!!!Kratko,jasno i glasno svaka vam čast i hvala!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## draga

Jasna super ste bili...Svaka cast tebi i suprugu. Veliko hvala.

----------


## Nene2

Meni je bilo jako dirljivo, hvala vam od srca i želim vam svu sreću ! :Heart:

----------


## Biene

Jasna hvala tebi i TM, bili ste odlični i od srca vam želimo brz uspjeh.

----------


## dani39

jasna09 bilo je stvarno dirljivo  :Klap:  ,hvala

----------


## mimimuc

Jasna 09 , bili ste super, svaka čast!!!!

----------


## mare41

jasna, bravo, svaka čast, bilo je sve jasno, razumljivo i "u sridu", baš kako treba, bravo.

----------


## jasna09

Hvala na potpori, meni nije baš nešto ispalo.
 Možda radi toga što sam rekla puno konkretnije stvari koje nisu objavili.
 Idući par će vjerojatno bolje odraditi. Što nas je više to ćemo konkretnije govoriti.

----------


## Mali Mimi

jasna bili ste super, hvala :Heart:

----------


## zedra

jel ima negdje link?

----------


## necija mama

jasna hvala tebi i TM...
Žalosti me čuti takvo stanje na VV, zaista smo stajali u redu do lifta...

----------


## amariya

Jelena 30, odgovaram ti na ovaj način jer ti se ne može poslati pp. Ja sam imala jednaku terapiju. Htjela bih ti samo reći da, bez obzira što ideš na (polu)stimulrani postupak pa ti ga HZZO plaća, Cetrotide plaćaš sama. Jedna ampula košta 508,00 kn u njihovoj ljekarni, a čula sam da je negdje i više. Ja sam morala koristiti 3 dana, znači 3 ampule. Ona služi kao suprefact, sprječava tvoje lučenje hormona, da ne bi slučajno popucali folikuli.

----------


## jelena30

amariya i ja moram koristiti 3 ampule ali sam saznala da u Sloveniji jedna ampula košta 40 EU ( HVALA Slovenija, šta bi mi da  je nema). Pokušat ću stupiti u kontakt
sa nekom ljekarnom tamo. Ako neko zna broj neke ljekarne neka mi pošalje.
Prilg na Novoj tv je bio super (kad nađem smajliće i oni će se veseliti)

----------


## lavko

> Hvala na potpori, meni nije baš nešto ispalo.
>  Možda radi toga što sam rekla puno konkretnije stvari koje nisu objavili.
>  Idući par će vjerojatno bolje odraditi. Što nas je više to ćemo konkretnije govoriti.


Bravo!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo ja danas bila gore i mogu vam rec da je bila poprilicna guzva  :Smile: 
Neznam sta to znaci ali dok je cekaona puna dobro je. Ja se nadala da cu napokon
u postupak kad ono nista. Dr. misli da je za moje trenutno stanje najvise kriv
visok prolaktin i sad moram opet na bromergon pa mu se tek onda javiti.
Kaze da mi najvjerovatnije jajne stanice nisu dobre kvalitete i da se neisplati ici u postupak.
No dobro, vidjet cemo i to......

----------


## ivkica28

ljudi dajte link za one koji nisu gledali...

----------


## Kadauna

RTL vijesti od 28.03.2010

http://www.rtl.hr/glavne-vijesti-2832010-video-6378

9:43 minuta..

IVkice, imaš sve linkove vezane za MPO temu ovdje:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/45608-L...ostajte/page13

----------


## Petronjela

Cure a neki prosvjed?Ja bum u prvom redu!Tek sam na početnim pretragama na vuk vrhovcu ali ova situacija me izrazito živcira,mrzim diskriminaciju i stigmatizaciju,posebice nekompetentne ljude koji bi trebali znati svoj posao.

----------


## jasna09

> Cure a neki prosvjed?Ja bum u prvom redu!Tek sam na početnim pretragama na vuk vrhovcu ali ova situacija me izrazito živcira,mrzim diskriminaciju i stigmatizaciju,posebice nekompetentne ljude koji bi trebali znati svoj posao.



Vjeruj da sve što se čini  ne samo danas za naša prava nego i u budućnosti za prava onih koji će biti u istim problemima ima svrhe i koristi itekako, ni ukojem smislu nesmijemo mirovati i čekati da nas pokolju, budemo li šutjeli i nijemo promatrali poklati će nas vršeći pokuse na nama i nakon tog reći će zašto se nisu bunili, zašto nisu tražili jednakopravnost i još k tom reći će da je sve bilo po zakonu a prešutjet će da je to zakon diskriminacije zlostavljanja i prisile na medicinske pokuse.

----------


## Petronjela

Mislim da bi nas javnost trebala glasnije čuti..Istina je da ste se sad u medijima uspjeli oglasiti i svaka čast na tome ali nebi se smjelo zašutjeti i popustiti do promjene zakona.Ja sam za bilo kakvu akciju,samo me obavjestite.Milinoviću nemam što pisati jer još sam tek na pretragama pa nemam iskustva sa zakonom u praksi ali znam da bu to i moja budućnost i htjela bih se i ja uključiti na bilo kakav način.

----------


## Kadauna

Petronjela, daj Bože da to tvoja budućnost ne bude :No-no: 
ali bez obzira na to, daj se i ti priključi tom pisanju Milinovića, jer su pisale i osobe koje nisu u vodama potpomognute... 

Možeš recimo pisati da si tek na početku ali da se ne slažeš sa zakonom diskriminirajućim.

----------


## Petronjela

Kadauna hvala ali velika je vjerojatnost da bude.Ne vjerujem da će na Milinovića pisma utjecati (suzdržavam se od vrijeđanja iako on to čini svim parovima u Hrvatskoj) ali probati ću pisati na ove druge linkove..mislim da Josipoviću nebi bilo loše isto pisati.

----------


## Kadauna

Milinovića stavi svakako kao primatelja, jer je od toga krenula akcija...... zbog toga i je dignuta prašina u javnosti, ne zbog Josipovića (iako i njega svakako treba staviti, tu se slažem)..... 

Zbog toga je recimo jutros i reagirao RADIO ANTENA ZaGREB  :Smile: ) da ne nabrajam sve ostale medije ovih dana.....

----------


## Kadauna

*EVO NOVA AKCIJA!

**AKO STE BILI U POSTUPKU NAKON  DONOŠENJA ZAKONA I AKO JOŠ NISTE, MOLIM DA** OBAVEZNO ISPUNITE UPITNIK USPJEŠNOSTI (u mom potpisu)   ... VRLO SU NAM BITNI PODACI KAKO BISMO IZNIJELI "PODATKE STVARNIH PACIJENATA"* 

A DETALJE POGLEDAJTE I OVDJE: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54392-J...sne-statistike!

----------


## Kadauna

> *EVO NOVA AKCIJA!
> 
> **AKO STE BILI U POSTUPKU NAKON  DONOŠENJA ZAKONA I AKO to JOŠ NISTE učinile, MOLIM DA** OBAVEZNO ISPUNITE UPITNIK USPJEŠNOSTI (u mom potpisu)   ... VRLO SU NAM BITNI PODACI KAKO BISMO IZNIJELI "PODATKE STVARNIH PACIJENATA"* 
> 
> A DETALJE POGLEDAJTE I OVDJE: 
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54392-J...sne-statistike!


evo s potpisom

----------


## lavko

Stvarno, nije bitno što nisi u postupku, samo napiši svoja razmišljanja o zakonu. Ja isto nisam još u nikakvom postupku, ali sam pisala i predsjedniku, i ministru i premijerki,novinama,. itd.
Što je bilo na Anteni Zagreb?

----------


## Tibi

*lavko* evo link: http://www.antenazagreb.hr/news.php?newsId=26629
hvala marnie  :Kiss:

----------


## nana1976

Ružice., što se tiće kave može. Voljela bih s tobom malo popričati, ali nakon Uskrsa sada imam puno posla javim ti se. Hvala!

----------


## Biene

Marine hvala

----------


## Petronjela

Ali ja na upitnik mogu upisati samo gdje sam u postupku,dijagnozu i nick..Da ispunjavam onda to?Ako treba statistika o broju parova onda ok ali za ništa drugo nisam korisna zasad.

----------


## jasna09

Marina svaka ti čast!!!!!
Super si  našu borbu objasnila!
Veliko hvala

----------


## lavko

> *lavko* evo link: http://www.antenazagreb.hr/news.php?newsId=26629
> hvala marnie


[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/WINDOW%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.png[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/WINDOW%7E1/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot-1.png[/IMG] :Klap:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Ali ja na upitnik mogu upisati samo gdje sam u postupku,dijagnozu i nick..Da ispunjavam onda to?Ako treba statistika o broju parova onda ok ali za ništa drugo nisam korisna zasad.


Popuni upitnik kad prodjes postupak, nemoj zaboraviti.Spremi si link u favorite obavezno.

----------


## ivkica28

trebam pomoć oko određivanja prvog dana ciklusa. Dobila sam menstruaciju oko 2 popodne, dal taj dan računam kao prvi dan ciklusa. 
Inače bila sam danas na vv i bilo je dosta cura, idem na ivf i to na polustimulirani ciklus..tako da ipak rade.

----------


## Tibi

*ivkica* ja bih to računala kao prvi dan ciklusa. Super da su krenuli sa postupcima na VV-u, samo pretpostavljam da to nije kao prije...

----------


## ANAK

ivkica puno hvala na lijepim vijestima. Naime, i ja bi trebala u polustimulirani iza Uskrsa tako da me jako veseli vijest da su počeli i s nama  :Klap: .
Sretno u postupku.

----------


## ivkica28

ja sam se baš iznenadila kad mi je rekao da krečemo več sad..zadnji puta kad sam bila bio je dogovor za 5 mj, s tim da to nije sigurno...tako da su ovo odlične vijesti

----------


## nevena

Ivkica ovo su stvarno dobre vijesti.
nego jel znate dali sucajno rade ovu subotu pred uskrs ? i dali utorak zapocinju opet sa radom. trebala bi doci 3 dc a upast ce mi bas ove uskrsne dane pa ne znam sta da radim.
jel uredu ako se samo utorak pojavim bez najave

----------


## kiša

> trebam pomoć oko određivanja prvog dana ciklusa. Dobila sam menstruaciju oko 2 popodne, dal taj dan računam kao prvi dan ciklusa. 
> Inače bila sam danas na vv i bilo je dosta cura, idem na ivf i to na polustimulirani ciklus..tako da ipak rade.


je ivkice to ti je prvi dan, sve do 18 h se računa kao prvi dan, i sretno u postupku :Klap:

----------


## gala1979

> Ivkica ovo su stvarno dobre vijesti.
> nego jel znate dali sucajno rade ovu subotu pred uskrs ? i dali utorak zapocinju opet sa radom. trebala bi doci 3 dc a upast ce mi bas ove uskrsne dane pa ne znam sta da radim.
> jel uredu ako se samo utorak pojavim bez najave


Sutra rade skraćeno a u subotu vjerojatno ne rade. OK je doći u utorak bez najave (nije bilo moguće se najavit obzirom na blagdane  :Smile: )

----------


## amariya

U utorak rade, bar dr. L. Ako ti je 3. i 4.dc., pojavi se jer se nećeš moći naručiti 1.dc. Sretno.

----------


## ivkica28

rade i u subotu..naravno samo zahvate nikakve razgovore i naravno početak terapije tako da svi kojima je u subotu 3 dc slobodno dođu. 
ova informacija je provjerena jer sam zvala prije 2 min

----------


## amyx

rade u subotu jer ja moram doći u subotu

----------


## snow.ml

> rade i u subotu..naravno samo zahvate nikakve razgovore i naravno početak terapije tako da svi kojima je u subotu 3 dc slobodno dođu. 
> ova informacija je provjerena jer sam zvala prije 2 min


taman sam se pitala kako ću ako mi 3 dan bude u utorak...hvala na informacijama...

nevena onda ćemo zajedno ići u postupak...ja moram dobiti svaki dan..a nadam se da će to biti na sami uskrs

što da radim ako sutra dobijem M...treći dan mi je u nedjelju..pomagajte

----------


## Reni76

I  ja sam naručena za subotu

----------


## amariya

[QUOTE=snow.ml;1586270]taman sam se pitala kako ću ako mi 3 dan bude u utorak...hvala na informacijama...

nevena onda ćemo zajedno ići u postupak...ja moram dobiti svaki dan..a nadam se da će to biti na sami uskrs

što da radim ako sutra dobijem M...treći dan mi je u nedjelju..pomagajte[/QUOTE

Onda ga nazovi u subotu, naravno, ako dobiješ prije podne i pitaj ga što da radiš. 
U prošlom postupku sam dobila u petak i makar se prije dolazilo u subotu (ako je to 2.dc.) mene je naručio u ponedljak (koji mi je bio 4.dc.) i rekao da nije kasno. Pila sam klomifene od ponedjeljka.

----------


## gričanka

> ...što da radim ako sutra dobijem M...treći dan mi je u nedjelju..pomagajte


Na tvom bih mjestu svakako otišla u subotu, tj. 2 DC kod dr-a. Ako sutra dobiješ do 13.oo još uvijek stigneš (možda) nazvati i pitati. Ukoliko u ponedjeljak ne rade (dosad su uvijek radili) onda bi utorak (5.DC) možda bilo prekasno za postupak.
Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## nevena

meni se danas nesto pojavilo a sutra ce vjerojatno biti 1 dc. znaci da ga sutra nazovem i pitam sta da radim, dali da dolazim u subotu 2 dc ili utorak 5 dc. sta mislite?
na koji broj zovem dr. L i kada se javlja na telefon

ah cure sretno nam svima

----------


## nevena

goricanka, kazes da su radili obicno uskrsni ponedjeljak? jesam li dobro shvatila

----------


## Maybe baby

Može informacija?  :Smile:  Vidjela sam u jednom postu da sutra na VV rade skraćeno...Ja sam danas dobila M i trebala bi sutra zvati da me naruče za pregled. Dali mogu onda od 13 - 14 h zvati?

----------


## snow.ml

jel imate od dr L broj moba...on se uvijek javi na njega pa kod njega se možete naručiti...a možete ga zvati već od pola osam...ako nemate javite mi na pp da vam ga pošaljem...
ja nemam nikakve naznake da ću dobiti M ali kao svaki puta iznenadi usred noći...
samo da sada pričeka koji dan... :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Tibi

*snow.ml* doktor L. daje broja moba samo curama nakon transfera da ga mogu kontaktirati ako se dogode neki problemi ili imaju neke nedoumice, a nikako nije za naručivanje. Za to postoje sestre... Znam da hoćeš pomoći i imaš dobre namjere, ali obzirom da se radi o javnoj klinici mislim da nije primjereno ga zvati za takve stvari. Gdje bi doktor stigao kad bi ga mi sve krenule zivkati....

želim ti puno sreće u slijedećem postupku  :Love:

----------


## snow.ml

tibi meni je doktor rekao da ga nazovem kada dobijem M i svaki puta sam zvala njega pa onda sestru a nekad je on rekao da će prenjeti sestrama kada ću doći...takvo je moje iskustvo...

hvala ti na željama...nadam se da će me moći primiti ovaj ciklus , ne mogu dočekati :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Bebel

> *snow.ml* doktor L. daje broja moba samo curama nakon transfera da ga mogu kontaktirati ako se dogode neki problemi ili imaju neke nedoumice, a nikako nije za naručivanje. Za to postoje sestre... Znam da hoćeš pomoći i imaš dobre namjere, ali obzirom da se radi o javnoj klinici mislim da nije primjereno ga zvati za takve stvari. Gdje bi doktor stigao kad bi ga mi sve krenule zivkati....
> 
> želim ti puno sreće u slijedećem postupku


Potpis X ... možda je moguće ukoliko ste dobri sa doktorom po privatnoj liniji. Isprika, ali radi se o poslovnom postupku...

----------


## nevena

snow ja sam dobila veceras ali sutra racunam 1 dc tak da mi je bas na uskrs 3 dc. ja cu sutra zvait sestru i pitati mogu li doci u subotu na 2 dc. 

nego ovo sto goricanka kaze, jesu li nekad radili i uskrsni ponedjeljak?  ja se ne sjecam

----------


## duba13

cure da li ste vi naručene za ovaj mjesec ili odete kad dobijete menzes tamo vidjeti da li će vas primiti?

----------


## nevena

ja sam narucena, tj. odgodjen mi je prethodni ciklus pa mi je rekao da se javim slijedeci

----------


## Bebel

Draga, 
probaj to odmah ujutro oko 7 dobiti sestre (bez obzira na to što se izgleda javljaju oko 13-14 sati) jer izgleda, kako cure kažu, možda ranije idu doma. L. su na 2353-893
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

Sad ja opet po drugi puta pitam  :Smile:  jel se one vaginalete i antibiotici koriste od 1dc ili od 3dc..
Malo sam zbunjena ..
Dr. je napisao u pov. bolesti "pripremiti" a ništa od kojeg dana koristiti..
Sprejanje je od 21. dc i moram se pojaviti 3dc.

----------


## Šiškica

i još jedna molba ..

prije par dana sam na nekoj temi vidjela prijevod uputa za upoterebu Suprfact spreja .. 

ak mi tko može staviti link gdje je to .. :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Sad ja opet po drugi puta pitam  jel se one vaginalete i antibiotici koriste od 1dc ili od 3dc..
> Malo sam zbunjena ..
> Dr. je napisao u pov. bolesti "pripremiti" a ništa od kojeg dana koristiti..
> Sprejanje je od 21. dc i moram se pojaviti 3dc.


Vaginalete i Hiramicin koristis od 1.dc, s tim da Hiramicin koristite oboje.Sretno draga moja.
*Reni76, Amix* sretno i vama dvjema u suboru.Puse

----------


## gričanka

*Šiškice,* detaljne upute su ovdje ! 
*Nevena*, iz osobnog iskustva znam da su liječnici i sestre radili blagdanskim ponedjeljkom (prošle godine nisu-bili su na GO, čini mi se), ali samo punkcije, transfere i sl.. Naravno, tada je bila drugačija situacija, stoga ne vjerujem da će ovogodišnji ponedjeljak raditi pa se nemoj oslanjati na taj podatak ili možeš provjeriti ako je neophodno! 
Sretno cure!

----------


## Šiškica

gričanka puno puno hvala, pravi si  :Saint:

----------


## snow.ml

> Potpis X ... možda je moguće ukoliko ste dobri sa doktorom po privatnoj liniji. Isprika, ali radi se o poslovnom postupku...


babel ne moraš se ništa ispričavati, ali stvarno nismo ni malo dobri što se tiče nekih privatnih odnosa...kod mene su bila stalno neke komplikacije pa možda zato, nemam pojma...
ja još nisam dobila M pa i ako danas ili sutra dobijem ići u u utorak, sad me ta neizvjesnost ubi...

----------


## nevena

snow ja idem sutra, sutra mi je 2 dc. mozda se onda drugi tjedan jedan dan vidimo gore mozda utorak ako budem morala i ja doci utorak

----------


## snow.ml

> snow ja idem sutra, sutra mi je 2 dc. mozda se onda drugi tjedan jedan dan vidimo gore mozda utorak ako budem morala i ja doci utorak


može nevena, ja javim kada budem dolazila...nadam se da me neće ovaj puta odbiti...
malo skakanja da nam ovaj mjesec bude dobitni :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  kao i ostalim trudilicima :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nevena

uh snow i ja se nadam da nece.
pa da i ja malo skoknem :Very Happy:

----------


## amyx

rade u ponedjeljak sigurno...a prošle su godine bili na GO tjedan nakon Uskrsa...  100 % provjereno

----------


## jo1974

Cure moje sretan vam i blagoslovljen uskrs i da svi u ovoj novoj nadi dobijete upravo ono Što Želimo ljepe male miriŠljave smotuljke pusa
ja od sutra nisam s vama putujem u drugoj zemlji ali se vraČam u Šestom mjesecu da zavrŠim ono Što sam zapoČela u 11 mjesecu na vv i biČe neŠta yes. Bay

----------


## jasna09

> Cure moje sretan vam i blagoslovljen uskrs i da svi u ovoj novoj nadi dobijete upravo ono Što Želimo ljepe male miriŠljave smotuljke pusa
> ja od sutra nisam s vama putujem u drugoj zemlji ali se vraČam u Šestom mjesecu da zavrŠim ono Što sam zapoČela u 11 mjesecu na vv i biČe neŠta yes. Bay



JM,    uskrs je trebalo čestitati milimajmunu i šimuniću i jaci i bajsu i ostalim sab.  zastupnicima kao i ustavnom sudu koji harač riješi po hitnom postupku a pokuse ostavi u postupku, no oni nemaju uskrsa oni imaju ohanj pakleni!

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo ja napokon u četvrtak krećem po prvi puta na VV.Naručena sm kod dr. A. Možete mi reći otprilike kako bude to prvi puta izgledalo? Tnx  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Maybe b, ja sam prvi puta kod istog doca imala pregled UZV (vaginalni). Bilo je to doduše samo kao uvid u "stanje sistema" kako sam si protumačila i već mi je tada rekao da misli da ću brzo zatrudnjeti.
Evo nije pogriješio, što i tebi želim  :Smile: 
Kad smo dobili mužev spermiogram na kojem je pisalo što se preporučuje od postupaka(pisalo AIH), tada mi je na pregledu napisao protokol za dalje (dakle koja terapija, koji dan ciklusa trebam doći itd). Ali opet sve ovisi o tvojoj dijagnozi.
Ali vjerujem da će ti svakako napraviti UZV.
Sretno, u dobrim si rukama  :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

Hvala ti *andream*  :Smile:  Samo ja mislim da mi baš i ne bude priznao nalaze briseva jer sam ih radila u 6. mj prošle godine kada sam išla na drilling jajnika.

----------


## ivkica28

ja sam sa istom dijagnozom prvo prikupila sve nalaze odnosno on ti da listu pretraga koje trebaš napraviti ti i tvoj muž. Priznaju samo nalaze sa vv. U drugom mjesecu 2009 sam krenula a na prvi AIH sam išla u 12, s tim da sam ja imala jednu beštiju pa sam se trebala liječiti od toga. To ti je u kratko to.

----------


## lavko

Eto i ja slično kao ivkica..dobila popis pretraga, obavila sve osim ultrazvučnog HSG-a (pregled prohodnosti jajovoda). Sad liječim isto beštiju (streptokok)kako bi mogla napraviti taj HSG i onda doći gore da mi čiko kaže što ćemo dalje.  :Smile:

----------


## mikulica

> Hvala ti *andream*  Samo ja mislim da mi baš i ne bude priznao nalaze briseva jer sam ih radila u 6. mj prošle godine kada sam išla na drilling jajnika.


mayre baby,ne brini za briseve,brzo su gotovi u slucaju hitnosti mozes ih i privatno napraviti,doktor A. je odlican..sretno

----------


## lavica7601

maybe baby, brisevi su brzo gotovi, samo da budu uredni. Moji nisu bili pa se to odužilo. Ja sam bila isto kod dr. A i imam samo riječi hvale za njega. Sve će ti objasniti i 
odgovoriti ti na tvoja pitanja, ali oboružaj se strpljenjem. Ja sam krenula u ljeto 2008. a prvi postupak i ujedno dobitni je bio u 11. mj 2009. Želim ti puno sreće kao i ostalim trudilicama da što prije postanete trbušaste.

----------


## snow.ml

nevena se ne javlja, što je bilo kod doktora...ja još nisam dobila M sva sam u iščekivanju...jel ima tko informcije kakvo je sada stanje gore :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nevena

snow, rade se klomifenski i prirodni, barem za sada a dokle neznam, ja na klomifenima pa cemo vidjeti

----------


## Tibi

A znate li možda je li se rade stimulirani? Meni je u 2. mjesecu rekao da bi išla u stimulirani u 6. mjesecu pa me zanima kakva je sad situacija.

----------


## TrudyC

Stimulirani se pogotovo rade! Dapače - prije će te doktor uzeti ako kažeš da bi na stimulirani :Yes:

----------


## Darkica

Ne znam ni odakle tocno poceti...naime, suprug i ja smo u braku vec tri godine, ali na djetetu smo poceli raditi pred cca godinu dana.Nije nam uspiejvalo iako se nismo zavaravali da cemo uspjeti iz prve. Moji su ginekoloski uvijek bili uredni...nitko nikada nije dovodio u pitanje zdravstveno stanje mojega supruga, koji je na moj nagovor zatrazio uputnice obiteljske lijecnike i otisao na spermiogram. Rezultat je bio los - teska oligoasthenozoospermia. Nakon toga ga je nasa lijecnica poslala urologu, koji je utvrdio da s uroloske strane nema nikakvih problema, pa je upucen endokrinologu. Hm...recimo to ovako...nije bio spreman na visesatno cekanje i susret s doktoricom u trajanju od 2 minute :Shock:  Ona je ga uputila na daljne krvne pretrage te ga je narucila za mjesec dana. Sto se mene tice, moj posljednji ginekoloski,radjen pred dva tjedna je uredan, ultrazvuk je u redu (taman sam ovulirala kada mi je radila utz), PAPA je OK, briseve sam napravila (danas sam dobila nalaze dvaju briseva i negativni su; sutra cekam ostala dva). Progesteron sam radila prosli petak; nadam se nalazima ovaj petak. I onda su mi jos ostali hormoni koje cu raditi sredinom mjeseca. Suprug ovaj mjesec opet mora raditi spermiogram. Odabrana ginekologinja mi je preporucila dr. Lucingera, pa sam otada dosta vremena provela surfajuci po netu i trazeci informacije. Iznenadila sam se koliko ih je...iako moram priznati da mi je u glavi trenutno kosmar i da su mi svi termini izmijesali... :Grin:  Uglavnom, rekla mi je da ne cekam sve nalaze vec da se, zbog cekanja, odmah narucim na VV kod dr. Lucingera. Zanima me sve sto trebam znati ili sto bi valjalo znati za taj prvi odlazk u Zagreb. naime, ja sam iz Rijeke, pa osim sto brinem oko posjeta VV, vec kontam kako doci do klinike, kako ovo, kako ono...Brinem oko svega i svacega.
Unaprijed hvala svima koji odgovore... :Smile: 
P.S. Gledala sam reportazu s Jasnom i njezinim suprugom - svaka cast! Znam da nije bilo lako tako istupiti i sve javno reci pogotovo jer je to nesto sto nas duboko pogadja...a nada je ono sto nam treba.
 :Wink:

----------


## amariya

To je prije bila takva situacija, ali prošli mjesec su naručene pacijente vraćali. Kakva je sad situacija? Meni je A u 2.mj. rekao da mu je gužva i da je već dosta naručio u 5 i 6.mj.

----------


## beba38

Ja nikakvih problema nisam imala što se tiće  naručivanja u postupak, bila u drugom mj.(zadnji postupak bio prošle godine u 5 mj.) i odmah smo se dogovorili iza uskrsa na stimulirani, tako da ja krećem sljedeći tjedan .

----------


## snow.ml

> snow, rade se klomifenski i prirodni, barem za sada a dokle neznam, ja na klomifenima pa cemo vidjeti


a kod mene još ništa, zadnju M sam imala 26.02...već sam nervozna zbog toga...malo me stomak bolio prije nekih tri dana i sada je sve prestalo...možda mi je preskočilo, taman kada trebam ići... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  a napuhana sam kao da sam popila pet litara vode...

ti si znači počela piti klomifene?...kada ideš na kontrolu?

----------


## capka

Ne mogu trenutno pronaći iako znam da je bilo već informacija o tome, koliko se čeka na p/p savjetovanje,kako se naručiti i tko daje uputnicu

----------


## amyx

> Ne mogu trenutno pronaći iako znam da je bilo već informacija o tome, koliko se čeka na p/p savjetovanje,kako se naručiti i tko daje uputnicu


Kada dođeš kod dr on ti da termin za pp. Ja sam čekala oko mjesec i pol dana. Sada sam čula da je jako gužva i da se dosta čeka. što se tiće uputnice ja sam imala uputnicu za IVF koja je obuhvatila i pp savjetovanje. Znaći nikakve posebne uputnice mi nisu trebale

----------


## capka

hvala ti amyx, baš sam i pitala jer me strah gužve, dr.mi je rekao da se vidimo na jesen pa sam mislila sve napraviti da mi zbog toga ne odgađa postupak.i ovako mi je predugo čekati..

----------


## Bebel

> snow, rade se klomifenski i prirodni, barem za sada a dokle neznam, ja na klomifenima pa cemo vidjeti


 Draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je dobitni  :Heart:

----------


## nevena

Bebel hvala puno ali nekako ne ocekujem puno, ali vrijedi probati i to. Nisam ih nikad do sad pila jos pa ni neznam kako reagiram na njih.

Snow ne znam sta da kazem, bas mi je zao sta nikako da ti stigne. test si napravila ili niti ne sumnjas da bi se moglo posreciti  :Smile:  
Drzim ti fige da sto prije stigne pa da krenes konacno
Sutra ujutro sam gore inace

----------


## amariya

Nevena, da li je gužva gore? I ako nije previše osobno, koliko je prošlo vremena od prošlog postupka? Pitam zato što planiram doći krajem 4.mj. i da se naručim za 5. ili 6.mj, a bila sam u 1.mj.

----------


## n&a

evo i ja prijavljujem svoj novi postupak na klomifenu. sutra sam gore ponovno na 9 dc.
Snow.ml ne brini i ja sam tako izludila jer sam dobila m nakon 40 dana. radila sam i test i betu, naravno nije bilo t. to je valjda proljeće, dr to nije previše zabrinjavalo.
za sve curke u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Aurora*

Ima li tko, molim vas, mozda popis svih pretraga sa VV koje se na toj klinici traze prije postupka potpomognute oplodnje. Mislim prije svega na pretrage koje treba napraviti zbog novog zakona i to za oba partnera.

Da li se na VV trazi i drugo misljenje?
Da li su potrebne dvije uputnice za psiholosko savjetovanje, za muza i zenu, ili je dovoljna samo jedna (koja glasi bilo na njegovo ili njeno ime)?
Treba li uputnica za pravno savjetovanje?
Da li muz mora napraviti jos nesto osim krvne grupe i Rh fakotra, VDRL,  HIV 1 i HIV 2, te markera hepatitica B i C?

Jesam li jos sta mozda zaboravila?

Hvala vam puno na odgovoru. Znam da o svemu tome negdje sigurno sve pise, ali te informacije mi trebaju hitno i puno bi mi pomoglo ako bi mi s vasim odgovorima sada mogli pomoci.

----------


## amyx

Aurora ja ti mogu reći samo za par stvari...za pretrage ne znam jer sam davno krenula na VV, A od novih stvari...drugo mišljenje treba,  za pravno i psihološko savjetovanje ja nisam nosila nikakve posebne putnice. Donijela sam samo za IVF i ta je obuhvatila i postupak i pp za mene i muža

----------


## amyx

putnice = uputnice

----------


## n&a

*Šiškica* prvotno napisa  
Dr. A je dao listu na kojoj piše što treba donijeti. Mislim da to vrijedi za sve. Piše ovako ...

Poštovana,
prema Zakonu o MPO(NN,br88/09) prije postupka MPO-a potrebno je skupiti sljedeću dokumentaciju;
1. preslik osobnih iskaznica obaju partnera
2. ovjereni preslik izvoda iz matične knjige vjenčanih ili izjavu o životu u izvanbračnoj zajednici ovjerenu kod javnog bilježnika
3. potvrdu o provedenom psihološkom savjetovanju
4. potvrdu o provedenom pravnom savjetovanju
5. mišljenje ginekologa koji ispunjava uvjete propisane Zakonom o indikaciji za postupak MPO iz druge ustanove
6.pristanak barčnog para na predloženi postupak MPO-a

to je taj čuveni popis!! Posebno za cure koje ga rade samoinicijativno..






djelomično ponavljam post jer sam čekala da me moderator odobri pa mi je post objavljen na prošloj strani.

Uglavnom kod dr A naručena sam za kraj četvrtog mjeseca za dogovor o postupku i kao prijedlog je dr A naveo IVF/ET. Dobila sam gore citirani popis stim da je dr A prekrižio točku broj 5. kao da to više nije poterbno.

To je bilo 5.3.2010. ima li tko sličnu informaciju ?? 


ja sam isto stari pacijent...ali ovo sam našla na postovima ranije...pa možda pomogne

----------


## mikulica

ja sam novi pacijent, doktor A, ozujak 1O, drugo misljenje treba, nije ga problem dobiti mi smo ga dobili u Merkuru, p/p savjetovanje je formalnost, dobije se termin jedan dan za oba i sve je brzo gotovo, sta se tice pretraga moj m je imao spermiogram, krvna grupa, rh faktor, test na HIV i hepatitis markeri...samo slijedi upute doktora, sretno

----------


## alma_itd

Citam vase price na forumu i koliko se borite sa tim nenormalnim administracijskim zavrzlamama i zakonom koji je totalno diskriminacijski.Ja sam u postupku vjestacke oplodnje,sutra mi je inseminacija,ali na srecu zivim u Belgiji tako da barem nemam problema sto se tice placanja terapije i postupka.Zdravstveno osiguranje mi placa 6 pokusaja.U cijelom postupku ucestvujem finansijski sa maksimalno 100 eura kad sve saberem i oduzmem.Prolazimo kroz sve ove postupke vezano za oplodnju i jos se morate nervirati i brinuti oko usvajanja zakona i pravnih zavrzlama.Zelim vam puno uspjeha u borbi za vasa prava i nadam se da cemo sve uspjeti da uzivamo sa nasom buducom djecicom.

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo ja sam danas obavila prvi pregled kod dr. A na VV. MM je već imao napravljen spermiogram i sve je ok kod njega, ja sam imala nalaze od HSG-a oba jajovoda su mi prohodna, cervikalni brisevi su mi negativni...Sad mi je dr. A napisao da sljedeći ciklus napravim hormone 3.-5. dan i inzulin na tašte ( imala sam ja i te nalaze ali su mi od 12. mj. 2008. pa ih treba ponoviti) I dr. mi je dao papir na kojem piše da moramo napraviti još i pretrage za HBsAg,anti HBs,anti HBc,anti HCV- EIA,antitreponemski test i anti HIV 1 i 2.

Ali nisam dobila ništa gdje mi piše za psihologa i pravnika i drugo mišljenje?? Rekao mi je da bi on prvo radio inseminaciju. Ima li to kakve uspješnosti s obzirom da ja nemam ovulacije i PCOS?

----------


## snow.ml

[QUOTE=nevena;1590500]Bebel hvala puno ali nekako ne ocekujem puno, ali vrijedi probati i to. Nisam ih nikad do sad pila jos pa ni neznam kako reagiram na njih.

Snow ne znam sta da kazem, bas mi je zao sta nikako da ti stigne. test si napravila ili niti ne sumnjas da bi se moglo posreciti  :Smile:  
Drzim ti fige da sto prije stigne pa da krenes konacno
Sutra ujutro sam gore inace[/QUOT

meni je ovo normalno, samo mi je krivo što nisam pila nikakve tablete da dođe što prije...nisam je nekakva sretnica da bi sada bila trudna...na to ne pomišljam ni 1 %...ništa u životu nisam dobila tako lako, a kamoli ono što najviše želim...
tebi sretno a ja ču umrijeti od čekanja... :Raspa:  :No:

----------


## mikulica

maybe baby, drugo misljenje i p/p savjetovanje rijesavat ces kasnije, nakon rezultata briseva i krvi..mislim da je predlozio inseminaciju jer si mlada i ovo ti je ako kuzim prvi postupak pa ide postupno..ja sam ocekivala inseminaciju, ali smo odmah isli u IVF iskljucivo radi godina..

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja sam u utorak gore na dogovoru, dakle poslije 10.30 i nadam se da cu sresti bar jedno poznato lice  :Smile:

----------


## snow.ml

kod mene još ništa...jučer me toliko bolio stomak da sam bila sigurna da sam dobila M i bila mi je roza mrlja ali na kraju ništa i nekakva sluz mi je bila ali se nije više pojavia ...sada me opet boli...
dali je netko imao slično...moram iči kod dr.jer me već to sve živcira :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Šiškica

> Ja sam u utorak gore na dogovoru, dakle poslije 10.30 i nadam se da cu sresti bar jedno poznato lice


ja se nadam da će sutra stići M i da sam gore u utorak..

----------


## beba38

I ja sam utorak na VV krećem sa pikanjem , nadam se da ću nekoga vidjeti  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Baš sam u banani, M još nije stigla znači i moj početak pikanja se odgađa ko zna do kad..

----------


## snow.ml

> Baš sam u banani, M još nije stigla znači i moj početak pikanja se odgađa ko zna do kad..


što je to u ovom vremenu...svima nam kasni... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## zedra

možda zato što sve imamo pcos  :Laughing: 

curke, doći će, polako...i meni uvijek kasni prije postupka...pa napravim po nekoliko testova u nadi da "možda dogodi se čudo" i još se nije dogodilo :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## snow.ml

niti ja ne očekujem čudo, samo me brine sluz koju imam...barem jednom na dan i tako nekih pet dana...
da više stigne pa da krenemo više u akciju na VV

----------


## Mali Mimi

A da nisi ti trudna snow.ml, sumnjiva mi je ta sluz?

----------


## Mali Mimi

ups tek sam sad vidjela dijagnozu u potpisu, da teško uz oba začepljena jajovoda

----------


## snow.ml

> ups tek sam sad vidjela dijagnozu u potpisu, da teško uz oba začepljena jajovoda


ako mi ne dođe do srijede idem kod dr...neznam što bi ta sluz mogla biti...nisam se nešto prehladila da bi mogla reći da je upala...a ne nađem na netu...osim nekih postov na forumu...

----------


## andream

Meni je sluz znala biti dva tri dana prije M i negdje sam bila pročitala da je to ljuštenje endometrija, odnosno uvod u menstruaciju, mislim da ne bi trebala imati brige.
Sjećam se kad sam čekala rezultate za ishod svojeg prvog IVF-a na žalost negativnog, kad se pojavila ta sluz ujutro - znala sam da nisam trudna.

----------


## snow.ml

> Meni je sluz znala biti dva tri dana prije M i negdje sam bila pročitala da je to ljuštenje endometrija, odnosno uvod u menstruaciju, mislim da ne bi trebala imati brige.
> Sjećam se kad sam čekala rezultate za ishod svojeg prvog IVF-a na žalost negativnog, kad se pojavila ta sluz ujutro - znala sam da nisam trudna.


hvala ti na odgovoru...ja sam ju prije imala isto dan prije M ali sada mi traje nešto duže, nekih četiri do pet  dana...a vidjet ću..sutra je novi radni dan sa drugim brigama...manje razmišljanja o tome...pa do srijede...

----------


## RuzicaSB

Siskice bas sam se ponadala kad sam procitala tvoj prvi post, zao mi sto se opet mimoilazimo.
Beba38 pisi na pp kako da te prepoznam javim ti se ako te vidim.

----------


## molu

:Bye: RuziceSB samo da ti zazelim srecu

----------


## RuzicaSB

> RuziceSB samo da ti zazelim srecu


Hvala ti draga moja. :Heart:

----------


## ANAK

Ja od danas počinjem piti klomifene i dr.L. mi rekao da pijem svaki dan po dvije, pet dana. Jel pijem dvije odjednom ili jednu ujutro jednu navečer? I rekao mi je da se vidimo u subotu gore. Jel zna možda netko kad bi trebala biti tamo jer nisam iz Zg pa mi je to bitno zbog prijevoza.
Puno hvala i sretno svima.

----------


## Aurora*

*ANAK* ja sam uvijek pila dnevnu dozu tableta Klomifena odjednom.

----------


## Šiškica

došla M tak da sam u srijedu ujutro gore  :Grin:

----------


## n&a

*ANAK* ja sam isto pila 5 dana Klomifen po dvije odjednom (najbolje ujutro i uvijek u isto vrijeme), osim prvi dan kada je naglasio da još jednu popijem navečer. kada popiješ terapiju, obično 8-9 dc je pregled, pa kada te pogleda kako si odreagirala propisuje dalje terapiju.
ja sam u srijedu na punkciji

----------


## ANAK

Cure, hvala. Pila sam ih prošle god. al sam zaboravila. Od subote bi trebala biti na gonalu, a to mi je prvi polustim.
n&a sretno :Smile:  u srijedu.

----------


## n&a

> Cure, hvala. Pila sam ih prošle god. al sam zaboravila. Od subote bi trebala biti na gonalu, a to mi je prvi polustim.
> n&a sretno u srijedu.


hvala ANAK  :Wink: 
možeš najranije doći u 6.30, svakako dođi prije 8, prije sale da obaviš
mene možda zapadne transfer u subotu

----------


## lavko

Ja nikako dočekat svoj hsg..te pretrage se oduže sto godina.
Sad kad već pričamo o sluzi i tim stvarima, jel itko s pcos imao problem s krvarenjem od sredine ciklusa nadalje? Meni zna biti sve do m..ne pijem ama baš ništa od lijekova, i to krvarenje me ubi. Svi uzroci isključeni, osim hormona naravno, jer kada je anovulatorni ciklus (svaki mislim), zna se desiti. Jel imala to kja od vas? S kim god pričam, nije, ko da je neka rijetkost..

----------


## Mona 20

> Ja nikako dočekat svoj hsg..te pretrage se oduže sto godina.
> Sad kad već pričamo o sluzi i tim stvarima, jel itko s pcos imao problem s krvarenjem od sredine ciklusa nadalje? Meni zna biti sve do m..ne pijem ama baš ništa od lijekova, i to krvarenje me ubi. Svi uzroci isključeni, osim hormona naravno, jer kada je anovulatorni ciklus (svaki mislim), zna se desiti. Jel imala to kja od vas? S kim god pričam, nije, ko da je neka rijetkost..


lavko, ja imam probleme s tim krvarenjem u drugoj fazi. Kod mene spoting krene 3,4 dana poslije ovulacije i nastavi sve do menge. To me užasno patilo, ali sam se odlučila ne živcirati. Prošla sam zbog tog silne pretrage i sve je bilo ok (hvala Bogu), stavljala utriće, e to je znalo nekada biti od pomoći, ali ne uvijek. Inače, ciklusi su mi i tada bili ovulatorni. Nedavno sam dok me je dr. L. pregledao požalila se na to krvarenje, a on mi na to kaže da to nije ništa opasno, zna se događati nekim ženama kada nakon ovulacije dođe do pada jednog i naglog porasta drugog hormona, a to mogu spriječiti uzmanjem dabrostona.  :Wink:

----------


## lavko

Mona20, baš ti hvala na odgovru, lakše mi je, s kim god sam pričala nitko čuo za takve poremećaje..svi mi krenu spoominjati ranice, miome,itd. Ja sam se kao navikl ana takvo stanje, ali zapravo nisam. Svaki put se izebzumim..Nekad pijem Dabroston, ali me on opet psihički dotuče, samo plačem od njega (grooozno) pa onda puštam ovako.
Joj, hvala ti na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## 2805

> Ja nikako dočekat svoj hsg..te pretrage se oduže sto godina.
> Sad kad već pričamo o sluzi i tim stvarima, jel itko s pcos imao problem s krvarenjem od sredine ciklusa nadalje? Meni zna biti sve do m..ne pijem ama baš ništa od lijekova, i to krvarenje me ubi. Svi uzroci isključeni, osim hormona naravno, jer kada je anovulatorni ciklus (svaki mislim), zna se desiti. Jel imala to kja od vas? S kim god pričam, nije, ko da je neka rijetkost..


Drage lavko i mona 20,
meni se isto javljao dugi spoting prije M, obično bi trajao točno tjedan dana prije pravog krvarenja. Ja sam probala sa tabletama PMS Free koje sadrže Agnus cactus i moram reći da mi je uspjelo riješiti problem. Koristila sam ih u pauzi prije planiranog IVF-a, i ne znam jesu li one zaslužne, ali do postupka nismo ni došli. Sad odbrojavamo sitno do susreta sa našom curicom.
Možda pomogne.

Želim Vam svima puno sreće.

----------


## lavko

Moj spotting traje nekada i više od tjedandana, od sredine pa sve do kraja ciklusa. 
Nisam zasada čula za Agnus cactus, a sad prosurfala i vidim da se i to koristi..Pa kad sam se nagutala one vrkute i marulje i matične mliječi, što ne..ajde probat ću i to.
Vidim da snižava prolaktin koji je meni načelno ok, meni je estrogen snižen.
Aj hvala ti na savjetu i drago mi je da ste dočekali čudo  :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Danas nije bilo guzve na VV, ja uputnicu predala u 10 bila gotova prije 11.Dogovor je da dodjem par dana prije ciklusa u 5-om mjesecu pa cemo vidjeti za dalje.

----------


## nana1976

Cure ja bih trebala ići 5.5. na dogovor kada ču početi sa tabletama ili inekcijama neznam jer mi je to prvi put i taj dan imam dogovor za p/p. Šta me sve čeka da li tko više zna. Moram donjeti sve dokumente( vjenčani, preslik osobne.) sa svim nalazima od mene i supruga (krvna, rh,i još tralalal)

----------


## amariya

Jel mi može netko reći kakva je sad situacija na VV? Da li primaju pacjente u postupke ili imaju već dosta naručenih i koliko sad dnevno rade punkcija i transfera? Jedno vrijeme je došlo do zastoja zbog nedostatka sredstava pa budući da uskoro planiram ponovno u postupak, voljela bih imati tu informaciju.
S druge strane čudi me slaba posjećenost (javljanje) na ovaj forumu budući na VV inače dolazi najviše ljudi. Što se događa?

----------


## lavko

Evo ja doživila živčani slom da se pohvalim :Mad: 
Čekam ja HSG i prvi puta cerviklani brisevi pokazali streptokok, ostalo OK. Popila Sumamed i ostatak prirodnih pripravaka. 
Ponovila bris i sad imam Escherichiu!!!! 
Ja ću se ubit majke mi, kako je sad to smeće došlo? Iz crijeva ali zašto???
Ja nikad neću napraviti HSG... :Crying or Very sad:  
Jel ko to izlječio brzo?

----------


## ina33

Lavko, imaš PP, kako se na ovim topicima ne smiju postavljat pitanja i odgovarat, a ja ne znam kratko, imaš pp. Ukratko, ije to nikakvo čudo neviđeno, probaj se dogovorit popit još jedan antib. pa otić na HSG da se to ne razvlači.

----------


## ina33

I da, došlo ti je jer je sumamed uništio vag. floru, a morala si ga popit jer je strep veći belaj, sve je to uvijek risk management. Dodaj i malo lactogyna 2x1 oralno, on je dobar, a ostalo u PP-u, često se nakon sumameda isporemeti flora i treba neko vrijeme da se dođe sebi tj. dočeka sterilni bris, ali nije nužno svaki nalaz show-stopper za dalje, vidi s operaterom što i kako (doktor koji će ti radit HSG, ili ev. socijalac ili MPO-ovac da daju antib. pa da se ipak to odradi).

----------


## Tibi

> Evo ja doživila živčani slom da se pohvalim
> Čekam ja HSG i prvi puta cerviklani brisevi pokazali streptokok, ostalo OK. Popila Sumamed i ostatak prirodnih pripravaka. 
> Ponovila bris i sad imam Escherichiu!!!! 
> Ja ću se ubit majke mi, kako je sad to smeće došlo? Iz crijeva ali zašto???
> Ja nikad neću napraviti HSG... 
> Jel ko to izlječio brzo?


*lavko*, a kaj da ti kažem - wellcome to the club. Meni su bili našli neku bakteriju (ne znam je ni izgovoriti) ali je srećom bila u tragovima i doktorica mi dala Klavocin, odem ponoviti nalaz a ono e.coli (i to mnogo) pa sam dobila Nolicin i sad je ok.  Piješ terapiju 10 dana, izbjegavaj slatko, ubaci b-aktiv, može i brusnice i to bi trebalo proći.... Sretno!

ja sam idući tjedan na VV-u radi dogovora oko postupka, jedva čekam da čujem kad bi me mogli primiti

----------


## lavko

Hvala vam cure neizmjerno :Love: , stavrno sam imala mali živčani slom (a što me tek čeka, znam).
Hvala, smirila se, vidjet ću sad sve polako, kupiti neke dodatke i popričati s dr. za hsg.

----------


## anddu

Cure trebam pomoć. Jučer sam bila kod dr. L. na dogovoruza postupak i nije mi ništa spominjao ni pp savjetovanje, ni drugo mišljenje... a ja zaboravila pitati pa sam u dilemi. Inače u postupak idem kad dođe m, a očekujem je idući tjedan. Mogu li drugo mišljenje dobiti u tijeku postupka i tko daje uputnicu za to, dr. L ili soc. ginekolog? Inače, stari sam pacijent, a savjetovanja sam obavila na svoju ruku u Obiteljskom centur pa te potvrde imam.

----------


## Biene

Anddu već se o tome pisalo, stare pacijentice dr.L ne traži pp savjetovanje i drugo mišljenje, dok dr.A traži i za stare i nove pacijentice. E sad, zašto na istoj klinici ne vrijede ista pravila... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da to smo se i mi već više puta pitali i nismo došli do nekog pametnog zaključka, najbolje bi bilo pitati doktore zašto jedan traži a drugi ne

----------


## anddu

Hvala cure, ja sam i išla za tim da ako dr. A traži da će i drugi, što bi bilo logično pa me je malo zbunilo kad mi ništa nije rekao.

----------


## RuzicaSB

*anddu* i ja sam bila jucer, doktor mi takodjer nije nista rekao za pp savjetovanje i nisam se sjetila pitati njega ali sam pitala sestre.Uputile su me da to ili napravim kod sebe doma ili se upisem kod njih.Upisala sam se gore jer mi je jednostavnije i to tek za 28.05. jer se nadam da cu tada svakako biti vec u postupku pa ce mi biti uz put.Drugo misljenje ne trebam jer sam prije bila u drugoj klinici pa imam i te povijesti bolesti.Mislim da ti uputnicu za drugo misljenje treba dati tvoj soc.gin, L ne daje uputnice, eventualno moze napisati preporuku da bi to trebalo ali uputnicu svakako tvoj dok pise.
U kakav postupak ides?Stimulirani ili klomifenski?

----------


## anddu

Ma pitala sam mog gin. pa je rekao ako bude trebala uputnica da je netko može uzeti jer nisam iz Zg pa mi je to sve komplicirano. 
Ovaj put idem u stimulirani

----------


## ana-

*Tibi-* želim ti od  :Heart: da ponovno što prije kreneš u novi postupaki držim fige da bude uspješan te šaljemo bezbroj  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*da bude dobitan 

evo nove slike naših več velikih fakina  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## Tibi

*ana-* hvala od srca. Ajme kako su već veliki. Predivni su vam dečki  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 

cure da čim prije dođemo i mi do svog smotuljka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## ana-

natpisi na bodičima su  :Laughing:  :Laughing: :

1. JA NE ZNAM ZA KRIZU PUNIM PELENE U NIZU 

2. KAD NE SPAVAM JA,NITKO NE SPAVA !!!!

svima želim da uskoro imaju fakine i fakinke u svojim naručjima od  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

Ni danas nije bila neka gužva bila gore... bila sam gotova za  kojih 40 min.- sve skupa s vađenjem krvi, doktorom i  brzim tečajem samodavanja Menopura..
Odokativnom metodom sam vidjela samo par cura s vrećicama.. znači malo postupaka se obavlja..

----------


## snow.ml

kod mene još ništa :Mad:  pa sam odlučila sutra otići ovdje kod dr...danas me tako stomak boli i imam neki pritisak dolje da ne mogu uopće stajati...i stalno imam osijećaj da mi počinje M...sva sam već postala nervozna da  :Evil or Very Mad: grizem :Evil or Very Mad:  sve okolo tako da bježim od svih...i oni od mene...

----------


## Mona 20

> Hvala vam cure neizmjerno, stavrno sam imala mali živčani slom (a što me tek čeka, znam).
> Hvala, smirila se, vidjet ću sad sve polako, kupiti neke dodatke i popričati s dr. za hsg.


Lavko, da ti bude lakše i ja sam jučer dobila nalaze briseva iz kojih sam doznala da imam ureaplazmu, sva sreća da mi je postupak na VV zakazan za 10. mjesec, pa valjda ću je se do tada riješiti (ako ne dođe umjesto nje nešto drugo). Pijem antibiotike i uz to sam si kupila Brusnicu forte tablete, trebala bi i ti to početi piti, ne šteti, a puno može pomoći. Što se tiče spottinga i one biljke agnus castus, probala sam ju piti, ali mi je od nje bilo samo gore. Ma sve sam probala osim tog Dabrostona što mi je dr. L. sasvjetovao.

----------


## lberc

I ja sam jučer bila gore,stvarno nije gužva.
Prošli mjesec mi je FET otkazan jer mi je transfer padao baš u nedjelju,ovaj mjesec krećem sve iz početka...valjda neće opet bit nedjelja :Rolling Eyes: .
Prošli mjesec mi je 8dc folikul(valjda je folikul) bio 12 mm, a jučer opet na 8dc 16,ne znam kaj to znači,ali valjda je dobro.
Samo se nadam da neće puknut opet krivi dan.

----------


## n&a

lavko, žao mi je zbog beštije  :Love: .
ana- dečeci su prekrasni  :Klap:  :Klap: .

ja sam jučer obavila punkciju, imamo 2 j.s. i sad čekanje i neizvjesnost...hoće li se spojiti. gužva nije velika, kod dr. L. je bio 1 transfer i 6 punkcija, samo smo nas 3 imale j.s.

----------


## ana-

> lavko, žao mi je zbog beštije .
> 
> ja sam jučer obavila punkciju, imamo 2 j.s. i sad čekanje i neizvjesnost...hoće li se spojiti. gužva nije velika, kod dr. L. je bio 1 transfer i 6 punkcija, samo smo nas 3 imale j.s.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labosu i da se obje oplode :Smile:   :Smile:   :Kiss: 

i potpisujem

----------


## Tibi

cure sretno u postupcima ~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: 
nadam se da i ja uskoro krećem u akciju
*
ana-* natpisi na bodićima su super  :Laughing:

----------


## Šiškica

> lavko, žao mi je zbog beštije .
> ana- dečeci su prekrasni .
> 
> ja sam jučer obavila punkciju, imamo 2 j.s. i sad čekanje i neizvjesnost...hoće li se spojiti. gužva nije velika, kod dr. L. je bio 1 transfer i 6 punkcija, samo smo nas 3 imale j.s.


ne mogu vjerovati da je zapravo samo 50% cura imalo jajne stanice.. katastrofa..

----------


## n&a

da i meni je to nevjerovatno, nemogu niti zamisliti kako im je, koje razočaranje, tako da se mogu smatrati sretnicom. to možemo zahvaliti predragom nam ministru i blagim stimulacijama.

----------


## ivkica28

ja sam isto jučer bila na punkciji, i imala sam od 5 folikula 5 js, što je po meni odlično. A sad valja če se oploditi.

----------


## Kadauna

Ivkice, kakvu si stimulaciju imala?

I da..... od pet follikula je odličan rezultat i 5 j.s.

----------


## anddu

Cure evo mene s novim pitanjima, sorry ali prvi put sam u stimuliranom pa ne znam kako sve ide. Pokušala sam pronaći je li netko to već pitao, bez uspjeha. 
Naime, od prvog dc moram 3 puta dnevno koristiti suprefact, a što je s tim prvim danom? Kako ako m dođe na primjer oko 13, 14... sati - jeli taj dan uštrcam samo dva puta ili...? Možda je glupo pitanje, ali mi nije jasno pa moram pitati
tnx

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislim da je tako anddu, a ako dođe navečer samo jedanput

----------


## lavko

Cure, nadam se da dolazite na Bundek, jeste vidjele obavijest na Gradjanima?

p.s. znam da je off topic ali da ne bi bilo nismo znali  :Smile:

----------


## maya3

pozz curke! uskoro se spremam na 5.IVF a zanima me koliko bi bilo pametno biti na dijeti prije postupka!? ( muž i ja smo krenuli na UN dijetu) hoće li mi to što naškoditi što se tiče mojih js? thx unaprijed

----------


## Natalina

*maya3* nitko ti to ne može potvrditi s sigurnošću. Prije zadnjeg ivf-a (prethodni ciklus) bila sam 2 tjedna na antibioticima i pitala sam dr. A. da li će to utjecati na ivf...rekao mi je da naravno sve to utječe, ali sad je već ionako gotovo jer su se jajne stanice za slijedeći ciklus već davno odabrale. Izgleda da je i kod nas slično kao kod spermića kojima treba oko 3 mj. da sazriju...

----------


## ivkica28

> Ivkice, kakvu si stimulaciju imala?
> 
> I da..... od pet follikula je odličan rezultat i 5 j.s.


5 dana klomifeni i mislim da sam dobila oko 20 menopura, i 4 cetrotida

----------


## RuzicaSB

*maya3* na vasem mjestu ne bih isla na UN dijetu tik pred postupak.Ta dijeta mi se cini dosta agresivna, kile se prebrzo gube a time opada i imunitet.Prije i tijekom postupka je pozeljno ponasati se kao trudnica a njima se ne preporucuju nikakve dijete.Sretno!

----------


## MALECKA

Prije svega želim vas sve zajedno pozdraviti i zaželit vam sreću i da nam se svima ostvari samo ta jedna velika željica. Eto spremam se na Vuk Vrhovac po prvi puta....pa me zanima što me čeka? Bila sam na dvije inseminacije no ne tamo. Naručena sam kod dr. L., jel ok? Klomifene sam pila puno puta i imala po samo 1 ili 2 folikula, nadam se da ću sad dobit nešto drugo jer očito je da baš ne reagiram dobro na njih ;-(

----------


## kiša

> Prije svega želim vas sve zajedno pozdraviti i zaželit vam sreću i da nam se svima ostvari samo ta jedna velika željica. Eto spremam se na Vuk Vrhovac po prvi puta....pa me zanima što me čeka? Bila sam na dvije inseminacije no ne tamo. Naručena sam kod dr. L., jel ok? Klomifene sam pila puno puta i imala po samo 1 ili 2 folikula, nadam se da ću sad dobit nešto drugo jer očito je da baš ne reagiram dobro na njih ;-(


jutro svima...............
Malecka, dr. L ti je odličan, a što te čeka.........puno čekanja, ne znam kakvo im je stanje, ali čini mi se da nemaju s čim raditi, i prije se dugo čekalo a sad valjda još duže, eto puno strpljenja i sreće.

----------


## n&a

ivkica28 znači da smo bile zajedno na punkciji,ali ti si vjerovatno od dr.A? super si odreagirala, 5 j.s....odlično :Very Happy: .
evo ja se vratila sa VV, bog je čuo moje molitve, izgleda da su su oplodile kada moram doći opet sutra :Klap:  :Klap: .

*MALECKA* dr.L je stvarno najbolji...naoružaj se strpljenjem, koliko će ti proći do prvog postupka teško je reći,to je induvidualno,vidjet ćeš kako će proći prvi razgovor.

*maya3* meni isto UN dijeta prije postupka ne zvuči dobro.

snow.ml jel ima nešto novo, kako je bilo kod dr?

----------


## ivkica28

da bile smo zajedno ja isto moram doći sutra!!

----------


## maya3

hvala vam cure.... prekidam dijetu i ako mi uspije bit ću najdeblja trudnica na VV hahaha

----------


## snow.ml

evo i mene, bila sam kod dr...maternica mi je zadebljana 11 mm  i vjerovatno se već dugo priprema da sve izađe van ali sam dobila duphastone tako da ću ih piti  dana pa onda ću valjda dobiti M...već sam stanjena sa živcima...valjda će sada  krenuti na bolje...

i ja se slažem sa curama za Un dijetu, ona je jako rigorozna i nije dobra za zdravlje tako da bolje ju ne primjenjivati...
maya ako hoćeš ja ću ti poslati jednu dijetu koja nije takva nego je dobra kombinacija hrane, nemaš određeno kolko smiješ jesti samo što smiješ toga dana,  tako da nisi gladan...ja sam skinila tako 6 kg i nisu mi se vratile...to je inače dijeta za čišćenje jetre...javi mi na pp svoj mail pa ti ga pošaljem u ponedjeljak jer mi je na poslu...

----------


## MALECKA

Cure hvala vam na odgovoru, odmah mi je lakše kad znam da sam u dobrim rukama. Vaše mišljenje mi puno znači jer okolina ne kuži te stvari - njima je to sve lako i ne kuže da nekima to nije tako. Strpljenja, sreće i puno upornosti (kao i mi sve zajedno) moram imati jer bez toga ništa  :Wink: 
Jooj jedva čekam dogovor  :Wink: ))
Pozdrav!

----------


## mimimuc

od danas sam šmrkalica , 21. dc, nenadano , ali me razveselilo :Very Happy: 
pusa svim VV-ovkama

----------


## Šiškica

> od danas sam šmrkalica , 21. dc, nenadano , ali me razveselilo
> pusa svim VV-ovkama


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: baš mi drago.. možda se i vidimo koji dan idući tjedan.. ja san već tri dana pikalica..(samopikalica) :Grin:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*mimimuc , Siskice * ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Pozdrav svima sa VV posebno minimuc i Šiškici koje kreću s postupkom

----------


## Darkica

Pozdrav svima! Evo, ja sam relativno nova na ovome forumu, ali pratim vas redovito.Inace sam iz Rijeke, ali idem dr.L u Zagreb. Jucer sam bila na prvome pregledu i konzultacijama. Uglavnom, dr je ostavio odlican dojam, sto mi je jako bitno...mislim da se osjecam ugodno buduci cemo se jos 'druziti'  :Smile:  Dao mi je popis pretraga koje suprug i ja jos moramo obaviti i kada to rijesimo, opet k njemu.To ce biti negdje za mjesec, mjesec i pol dana. Sada krecem u napad na sve te pretrage.
Navijam za sve nas, da uskoro dobijemo svoje mrvice :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Darkice sretno

----------


## Darkica

> Darkice sretno


Hvala :Smile:

----------


## snow.ml

evo da se prijavim...dobila sam M i u srijedu sam se gore naručila...nadam se da je sada bolja situacija i da upadam postupak...

i još me zanima, dali vama primarni doktori daju 100% bolovanje...zato što sam imala dr koja mi je sama dala cijelo bolovanje, ( nažalost otišla je u mirovinu)...danas kad sam išla po uputnicu dr mi je dala obično bolovanje...

----------


## Šiškica

snow.ml   nemam pojma kako to ide s bolovanjima.. 
Za ova dva AIH-a koja sam imala sam bila uzela po tri dana bolovanja kod dr. opće prakse -s dogovorom da piše šifru koja ide za upalu mjehura..
a za IVF sam samo falila taj dan kad je bila punkcija  bez otvaranja bolovanja , dalje mi nije trebalo jer je postupak prekinut..

a sad  planiram uzeti par dana bolovanja tek od transvera ..

----------


## snow.ml

to mi je baš užasno, ja sada moram ići za ZG svaki drugi dan i tako na posao...pa tko će više biti normalan...a poslje transfera, ako ga bude, ću biti cijela dva tjedna na bolovanju jer radim sa ljudima koji su jako nervozni i imaju viruse svih vrsta...moram se pozdraviti sa pola plaće i dati ga lopovima...

----------


## amariya

Ja sam koristila šifru N97 (neplodnost, kad sam dolazila prije punkcije, nisam iz Zg) i N98 ( komplikacije oko IVF, jer na šifru N97 se može max. 2 tj, a kad se poveže od punkcije do bete to je nekih 3 tj.). Ne ode pola plaće, zapravo, u mjesec dana, sam više od pola mjeseca bila na bolovanju i dobila sam plaću umanjenu nekih 500 kn. Ne možemo imati sve, a nije mi ni žao bar sam se malo odmorila od ovih na poslu. :Laughing:

----------


## beilana

pozdrav svim curama, 
imam pitanja par, pa ako mi ko može odg. zvala sam na vv dog pregled, prvo me pitala hoću dr L. ili dr. A, rekla sam nek izabere sama pa me stavila kod dr.A, nadam se da je izbor dobar. pitala me za M, ona mi je krenula danas, al nekad mi krene, pa malo stane, pa krene, pa se oduži i na deset dana, a za pregled treba biti 8-9 dc pa mi je rekla neka dođem 28.4. jel to bude ok? ak budem curila jel da nazovem da mi odgodi malo?
pa me zanima kaj radimo na tom prvom pregledu? jel da ide i mm sa mnom? rekla je setra da ne mora ak ne može, al bi bilo dobro da dođe, pa ga ja mislim vuć sa sobom!
iimam sad puno pitanja, jer krečemo i sva sam uzbuđena da se nekam pokrenulo-
hvala vam

----------


## Maybe baby

Beilana, ja sam bila prvi puta na VV isto kod dr. A prije 11 dana, isto mi je tako s M malo curi malo ne. I taj 8. dan mi je malo curilo ali sam išla svejedno i dr. mi je radio UZV i razgovarali smo. Pregledao mi je nalaze koje sam donijela i rekao da moram opet doći 3.-5. dan ciklusa vaditi hormone ponovno jer ove koje imam su mi godinu dana stari. I rekao je da izvadimo krvne nalaze za HIV i hepatits... Sad ne znma  dali ti imaš kakve nlaze..Mi smo imali spermiogram s VV i ja sam imala nalaze od HSG-a i briseve jr je to mneni moja soc.gin. dala već prije napraviti.

----------


## Tia 1204

> pozdrav svim curama, 
> imam pitanja par, pa ako mi ko može odg. zvala sam na vv dog pregled, prvo me pitala hoću dr L. ili dr. A, rekla sam nek izabere sama pa me stavila kod dr.A, nadam se da je izbor dobar. pitala me za M, ona mi je krenula danas, al nekad mi krene, pa malo stane, pa krene, pa se oduži i na deset dana, a za pregled treba biti 8-9 dc pa mi je rekla neka dođem 28.4. jel to bude ok? ak budem curila jel da nazovem da mi odgodi malo?
> pa me zanima kaj radimo na tom prvom pregledu? jel da ide i mm sa mnom? rekla je setra da ne mora ak ne može, al bi bilo dobro da dođe, pa ga ja mislim vuć sa sobom!
> iimam sad puno pitanja, jer krečemo i sva sam uzbuđena da se nekam pokrenulo-
> hvala vam


Hej, ja sam nova na forumu, a u sličnoj sam situaciji kao i ti!
Bila sam na tom prvom pregledu 12.04. na 9. dan ciklusa tako da je termin koji ti je zakazan u redu, nije bitno hoćeš li još imati M ili ne, jer se kao prvi dan ciklusa računa onaj kad počne curiti.
I ja sam kod dr. Alebića, a na taj prvi pregled je i mm išao sa mnom, ali u biti nije ni trebao jer je dr. pregledao samo mene, točnije sestra mi je otvorila karton, postavila par pitanja o ciklusu, visina, težina i sl. i koliko dugo pokušavamo, dr. me pitao slično i pregledao me na uzv te me naručio slijedeći ciklus između 3. i 5. dc da dođem ponovno na pregled i na vađenje hormona, a mm na pregled kod androloga bez obzira što sam imala nalaze hormona i spermiograma rađene na drugom mjestu.
To je sve što ti znam reći, a pridružujem se tvom pitanju curama koje su dulje u postupku da malo opišu kakva je daljnja procedura i koliko traju sve te pretrage, kada bih mogla doći na red za neki od postupaka?

----------


## beilana

> Beilana, ja sam bila prvi puta na VV isto kod dr. A prije 11 dana, isto mi je tako s M malo curi malo ne. I taj 8. dan mi je malo curilo ali sam išla svejedno i dr. mi je radio UZV i razgovarali smo. Pregledao mi je nalaze koje sam donijela i rekao da moram opet doći 3.-5. dan ciklusa vaditi hormone ponovno jer ove koje imam su mi godinu dana stari. I rekao je da izvadimo krvne nalaze za HIV i hepatits... Sad ne znma  dali ti imaš kakve nlaze..Mi smo imali spermiogram s VV i ja sam imala nalaze od HSG-a i briseve jr je to mneni moja soc.gin. dala već prije napraviti.


hvala ti puno, ja ti imam briseve, papa test i spermiogram al ne iz njihove klinike.
to znam da će me poslat vadit hormone jer to još nisam radila, a nemam ni za hiv ni hepatitis, tak da ću vjerojatno i to trebati. hvala ti puno.
sva sam uzbuđena kaj napokon se nešt pokrenulo

----------


## Darkica

Beilana,ja sam prvi put bila na VV 16.4. Doktor Lucinger je bio super.Pregledao me je i radio mi je ukltrazvuk.Pogledao je nalaze, suprugov spermiogram, moje briseve, hormone i progesteron sam imala.Sada idemo napraviti niz krvnih pretraga koje moras imati da bi usla u postupak, od odredjivanja krvne grupe i Rh faktora do HBsAg, anti HBs, anti HBc...Ja nisam iz Zagreba, pa sam muza vukla sa sobom iako nije trebao.Nije ni usao sa mnom, niti ga je doktor zvao.Inace, dr. A je dobar, ucio je od dr.L, samo je mladji...
Pripremi se na dugo cekanje, ja sam ceklaa od 10 do pola 3 :Sad:  ali sto se mora, nije tesko :Smile: 
Navijam za tebe, i sve nas! Samo bez straha...

----------


## beilana

hmmmm, učio od dr.L, nadam se da je naučio dobro  :Smile: 
hvala vam cure. spremna sam na čekanja, iako mi je rekla neka dođem između 9 i pola deset

----------


## Darkica

Samo bez straha..glavno da je sve to krenulo :Smile: I javi novosti!  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

cure nebojte se, oba su doktora super..

i sretno .

----------


## špelkica

Bok cure, i ja sam nova na forumu, ali vas već neko vrijeme čitam i evo da se uključim. I ja sam pacijentica dr.L, kod njega sam odradila jedan AIH, sad će uskoro i drugi i mogu reći da sam zadovoljna s njim, osim što uvijek ima gužvu i prije si vani nego nutra, ali već sam se navikla budući da moram dolazit. Prekosutra idem k njemu na folikulometriju pa ćemo vidjeti hoće li čega biti ovaj mjesec. Pozdrav novim i starim curama!

----------


## Šiškica

Evo opet jednog pitanja.. možda malo glupoga  :Grin: 

Jel bio tko u zadnjih  mjesec dana na punkciji na VV?
zanima me koji je sad redosljed postupaka ?

punkcije, transferi pa AIH ili je drugačije?

----------


## Gabi

Šiškica  :Bye: , ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## Tibi

cure zanima me je li koja ima dogovoren stimulirani postupak prije ljeta? Ili to opet ne ide iz nekog razloga....

----------


## Kadauna

Tibi, jutreko... ima cura koje su u stimuliranom postupku na VV-u upravo SAD, ovih dana

----------


## anddu

Tibi, ja bih za koji dan trebala krenuti u stimulirani, čekam m da se pridružim šmrkalicama pa se 3dc moram nacrtati gore. Nadam se samo da se nešto neće izjaloviti jer je kraj mjeseca...

----------


## nataša

> cure zanima me je li koja ima dogovoren stimulirani postupak prije ljeta? Ili to opet ne ide iz nekog razloga....


zašto misliš da ne bi bilo stimuliranih postupaka?! navodno da samo stimulirane i rade :Yes:

----------


## TrudyC

> Evo opet jednog pitanja.. možda malo glupoga 
> 
> Jel bio tko u zadnjih  mjesec dana na punkciji na VV?
> zanima me koji je sad redosljed postupaka ?
> 
> punkcije, transferi pa AIH ili je drugačije?


Transferi (ako ih taj dan ima), punkcije, AIH! Tim redoslijedom...to nažalost znaći da cure nakon transfera jako kratko leže i jako dugo čekaju otpusna pisma, ali šta je tu je

----------


## anddu

> zašto misliš da ne bi bilo stimuliranih postupaka?! navodno da samo stimulirane i rade


Mislim da su počeli raditi sve jer se dr. L prošli tjedan za mene premišljao - klomifeni ili stimulacija, ali kako mi je dva puta ranije rekao kako mi više neće raditi klomifenski, ipak se odlučio na stimulirani

----------


## Tibi

> zašto misliš da ne bi bilo stimuliranih postupaka?! navodno da samo stimulirane i rade


pa zato što smo se prošle godine dogovorili da ću u 5/6 mj ići u stimulirani, u 2. mjesecu ove godine smo isto o tome pričali, i jučer me otpilio za jesen....

----------


## Petronjela

Cure samo da vam svima zaželim sreću..U mislima sam sa svima vama!
Mi tek radimo pretrage,idući ciklus gotov je treći spermiogram i ja ponovno hormone pa ćemo vidjeti kako dalje.Pusa svima!

----------


## n&a

> pa zato što smo se prošle godine dogovorili da ću u 5/6 mj ići u stimulirani, u 2. mjesecu ove godine smo isto o tome pričali, i jučer me otpilio za jesen....


Tibi žao mi je  :Love: . jel ti dao kakvo objašnjenje? grozno je kad si nešto planiraš i onda tako ispadne. znam da se postupci normalno rade...stimulirani,kombinirani,prirodni.
evo ja sam čekalica bete 03.05. u subotu je bio transfer, od 2j.s. 1 embrij vraćen.
svim suborkama koje nisu dočekale j.s. i transfer  :Love:  :Love: .
redoslijed je: transferi,punkcije,AIH

----------


## pirica

> hmmmm, učio od dr.L, nadam se da je naučio dobro 
> hvala vam cure. spremna sam na čekanja, iako mi je rekla neka dođem između 9 i pola deset


dr. A ti je super, ja sam bila kod njega, rezultata u avataru

----------


## Tibi

> Tibi žao mi je . jel ti dao kakvo objašnjenje? grozno je kad si nešto planiraš i onda tako ispadne. znam da se postupci normalno rade...stimulirani,kombinirani,prirodni.
> evo ja sam čekalica bete 03.05. u subotu je bio transfer, od 2j.s. 1 embrij vraćen.
> svim suborkama koje nisu dočekale j.s. i transfer .
> redoslijed je: transferi,punkcije,AIH


nije mi dao nikakav konkretan odgovor, ali vjerujem da je problem u budžetu. Ako stimulirani postupci i dalje idu onda stvarno ne znam kriterije odabira i koliko se uistinu čeka između 2 stimulirana postupka... Ja sam zadnji put bila u postupku u 6. mjesecu prošle godine....

svima želim puno uspjeha i da čim prije dođete do svoje bebice  :Love: 
*n&a* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude jedan ali vrijedan  :Kiss:

----------


## nataša

kako mi je danas 1. dan menstruacije , danas sam se  naručila  za 11.05.2010. u 10 sati, kada mi je 21. dan ciklusa i kad , ako je sve ok, krećem sa supresijom i onda dalje sa stimulacijom!
*korak 1*. ISPUNJEN!!! :Klap: 
JOŠ 7!

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Tibi* i ja sam htjela ici u stimulirani ali je sad u 5-om mjesecu kazu guzva (puno stimuliranih) a znamo da je budzet ogranicen, u 6-om mjesecu se tjedan dana ne radi a tada bi mi bas pao postupak tako da sam odlucila pokusati jos jedan klomifenski jer imam toliko injekcija kod sebe da ne cekam bas jesen.I to AKO me doktor uspije ubaciti krajem 5-og.Zadnji klomifenski bio je u veljaci a na dogovor sam isla sad 13.04.
Izmedju dva stimulirana se ceka obicno 6 mjeseci iako je i meni zadnji put prosla i godina jer su me zakacili godisnji odmori pa novi zakon itd.Krenula tek u 11-om mjesecu prosle godine i to s klomifenima zbog toga sto sam u stimulaciji potrosila previse injekcija za nekoliko js.
Zovi, budi uporna to je sve sto ti mogu reci.Pusa i sretno!

Sretno  svim mojim kokicama sa VV a i novim curkama ovdje.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Šiškica

nataša super  :Very Happy: 

zapravo uopće ne znam kak sve to gore krpaju .. malo malo pa se dogodi da nemaju inekcija pa cure moraju čekati satima da ih piknu..

Npr. bila sam u ponedjeljak na UVZ  i dr rekao vidimo se u četvrtak.. Iza toga dođem sestrama da me piknu i da mi daju Menopure za utorak i srijedu... sestra me je piknula i rekla nažalost nemamo da vam damo za ova dva dana (2+2 menopura) i dođite sutra.. i jučer ajde opet gore po pikicu i Menopure za danas..
Vidjela sam sličnu situaciju i prošli tjedan..

Skidam kapu i doktorima i sestrama na strpljenju treba raditi u takvim uvjetima..
Hoće, neće, kad će stići inekcije!! ????!!!!

----------


## Bebel

> *Tibi* .., u 6-om mjesecu se tjedan dana ne radi a tada bi mi bas pao postupak tako da sam odlucila pokusati jos jedan klomifenski jer imam toliko injekcija kod sebe da ne cekam bas jesen.I to AKO me doktor uspije ubaciti krajem 5-og.Zadnji klomifenski bio je u veljaci a na dogovor sam isla sad 13.04.


Znači li to da oni neće raditi taj tjedan kad je spajanje??

Ja imam dogovor za 6 mj pa mi se čini da bi transfer mogao upasti baš taj tjedan... Onda očito ništa do jeseni  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  a to bi mi bio prvi nakon 3 mj prošle godine (ako ne računam FET).

*Tibi* žao mi je...
Očito ćemo zajedno tek na jesen.

----------


## Bebel

Molim sve  koji su u postupcima da *popune upitnik iz mojeg potpisa.*

Ispunjavanjem upitnika pomažete svim parovima koji se kao i vi bore sa neplodnosti.
HVALA  :Heart:

----------


## snow.ml

evo mene sa VV...od sutra sam na klomifenima i pregled je u utorak...dr L mi je bio sav neki zabrinut da sam i ja takva postala...a svega me strah da vam ne mogu opisati...kao da idem na vješanje :Shock: ...prvi puta sam išla tako vesela i čila da nisam mogla vjerovati a sada je sve suprotno :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Darkica

Misli pozitivno...Bitno je ne predati se...

----------


## RuzicaSB

Bebel nece raditi ako sam dobro razumjela onaj zadnji tedan u 6-om mjesecu.Taj tjedan su i dva drzavna praznika a i odlaze na put.Ne znam kako tebi pada ciklus ali ako ti transfer i punkcija ne padaju taj tjedan onda je moguce da odradis postupak.Meni bi trebao ciklus pasti krajem mjeseca pa mi 6-i nikako ne pase.

----------


## n&a

snow.ml drago mi je da si u postupku, tako je i meni bilo jer sam navikla kada sam down da me dr.digne ali kako šiškica kaže u kakvim uvjetima rade još se dobro drže...stalno ih j... s nečim.
nataša superiška...samo naprijed!

šiškica, kakva je situacija, koliko imaš folikulića?

Tibi nakon mog prvog stimuliranog u 5 mjesecu,dr.mi je rekao da dođem u 9mj i tada mi je rekao da mi u toj godini nebi radio stimulirani da idemo na klomifene.znači preko 6 mjeseci je htio napraviti pauzu. sada sam u 4 mj.na polustimuliranom ali je bila pauza zbog trudnoće i kiretaže. možda si trebala pitati za klomifenski,neznam jel možeš i koja vam je dijagnoza...žao mi je da te je otpilio i to bez objašnjenja,nije ljudski,čovjek ipak lakše podnese kada zna razlog :Love:

----------


## gričanka

*Snow * , think pink koliko god to možeš, strah i zabrinutost nisu dobri saveznici!
Držim ti fige i vibrrrrrr za dobitni postupak!  :Love: 
Curama u postupcima želim puno sreće i uspjeh   :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Ja sam danas bila ko dr L. jer sam trebala na AIH, al nažalost sam imala cistu pa nisam mogla na klomifen. Danas mi je napravio ultrazvuk i dobra vijest je da je cista nestala i sljedeći mj idem u postupak. Nadam se da se neće nešto izjaloviti sljedeći mj. Ima gore cura, nije onak krcato, ali ima.
I mene je doktor znao otpiliti, ali znam da se on ne stigne svakoj od nas posvetiti pa mu ne zamjeram.U nadi je spas...

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel nece raditi ako sam dobro razumjela onaj zadnji tedan u 6-om mjesecu.Ta.j tjedan su i dva drzavna praznika a i odlaze na put.Ne znam kako tebi pada ciklus ali ako ti transfer i punkcija ne padaju taj tjedan onda je moguce da odradis postupak.Meni bi trebao ciklus pasti krajem mjeseca pa mi 6-i nikako ne pase.


Kako je sad brojim, transfer bi trebao biti taj tjedan.
Na žalost čekam briseve,a rezultat bi trebao biti u roku 14 radnih dana tako da mi otpada 5 mj jer ću M dobiti prije rezultata. Bez briseva ništa od postupka jer sam imala jedan zahvat nakon kojeg sam trebala odraditi briseve.
Teoretski 9 mj. nije tako daleko, ali u ovoj situaciji,  svaki mjesec je kao godina :Sad:

----------


## špelkica

Ja sam danas bila gore na VV kod dr. L i napravio mi je ultrazvuk i sve ok, nema ciste i krečem sljedeći mj. Bilo je cura, znači radi se. Nema mjesta panici !!!

----------


## Šiškica

netko je pitao koliko imam folikula??? 

Puuuuuunooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 frka me hipertimulacije..
Opet se pikam samo s jednim Menopurom..

----------


## amariya

Evo informacije radi: jučer je bilo kod A 2 punkcije i sve skupa 7 transfera. Stariji pacijenti znaju da je bilo prije troduplo više. Ako sam dobro shvatila sredinom 5.mj idu na kongres i neće biti ni A ni L nekih tri dana. Trebala sam u postupak u 5.mj. pa mi zbog ta tri dana otpada.

----------


## n&a

Šiškice...piti puno puno tekućine i mjeri unos i izlučivanje tekućine

----------


## Šiškica

Ne mogu vjerovat da ću ovo izjaviti.... OSJEĆAM SE TAKO LOŠE !!!!!!   fizički..
Vučem se ko kremana mačka već dva tjedna , a "ko stara i krepana mačka" već 5 dana.. 

A što je najbolje smatram se jakom, upornom i tvrdoglavom..  sve mi se čini da sam pobrkala neke lončiće..


jel ide tko sutra na VV?

----------


## n&a

> Ne mogu vjerovat da ću ovo izjaviti.... OSJEĆAM SE TAKO LOŠE !!!!!! fizički..
> Vučem se ko kremana mačka već dva tjedna , a "ko stara i krepana mačka" već 5 dana.. 
> 
> A što je najbolje smatram se jakom, upornom i tvrdoglavom.. sve mi se čini da sam pobrkala neke lončiće..
> 
> 
> jel ide tko sutra na VV?


ja sam sutra gore na zadnjoj injekciji nakon ET-a

----------


## ANAK

sretno svim curama koje su bile jucer na punkciji. Bilo nas je 4 od dr.L. a 2 od dr.A. Jedna cura nije imala jajnu a mi ostali smo imali 2,2,3,6 i ja 3 jajne st. Sutra se vidimo gore vjerojatno na transferu. Inace gore nema guzvi. Sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## jasna09

> Ne mogu vjerovat da ću ovo izjaviti.... OSJEĆAM SE TAKO LOŠE !!!!!!   fizički..
> Vučem se ko kremana mačka već dva tjedna , a "ko stara i krepana mačka" već 5 dana.. 
> 
> A što je najbolje smatram se jakom, upornom i tvrdoglavom..  sve mi se čini da sam pobrkala neke lončiće..
> 
> 
> jel ide tko sutra na VV?



Ja sutra imam punkciju. Bila sam na Klomifenima i imam 2 folikulčića. Nadam se da ću dobiti j.s.

----------


## Tibi

*jasna09* vibre do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
*anak* da se mrvica primi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima koji su u postupcima neka bude uspješno, a mi koje čekamo da konačno i dočekamo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## jasna09

> *jasna09* vibre do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> *anak* da se mrvica primi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> svima koji su u postupcima neka bude uspješno, a mi koje čekamo da konačno i dočekamo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala ti Tibi trebat će mi, uvijek se isti stah prije punkcije ponavlja.
Žao mi je što te dr. otpilio, ne kuže oni kak je teško čekati i razmišljati....

----------


## nokia

curke sta mislite da li ce doktori raditi u subotu (1. maj)? barem za one koji su u postupku, kakva su iskustva dosadasnjih godina dal' tko zna?

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Siskice* nadam se da ne bude hs i da bude puuuno kvalitetnih js.Sretno tebi i svim curkama gore.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Reni76

> curke sta mislite da li ce doktori raditi u subotu (1. maj)? barem za one koji su u postupku, kakva su iskustva dosadasnjih godina dal' tko zna?


ako su radili na Uskrsni ponedjeljak, vjerujem da će i na 1. maj

----------


## Kadauna

Anak, kakvu si stimulaciju imala?

JASAN, SREEEEEEEETNOOOOOOOOOOOO i javi se!

----------


## Maybe baby

Bila sam ovaj mjesec kod dr. A i rekao je da moram sljedeći ciklus doći na VV 3. - 5. dana ciklusa izvaditi hormone.Nalaz moram podignuti sama ili šalju poštom?

----------


## Kadauna

Draga Maybe babby, nalazi hormona će te čekati u kartonu, dakle laboratoriji dostavlja tvom liječniku i ti tamo ideš po nalaz, odnosno čak ga i ne dobiješ nego ti je u karton  pa možeš skupa s dr. A. prokomentirati.

----------


## Maybe baby

Thanks Kadauna  :Smile:  A onda se moram opet naručiti kod dr. A?Oprostite što toliko ispitujem ali nova sam u svemu ovome, pa do toga dok ne polovim sve moram pitati  :Wink:

----------


## Kadauna

tako je prije bilo, nazovi sestre, one će ti znati reći, bez brige i ovo je mjesto za pitati, ne boj se  :Smile: )

----------


## cerise

drage moje cure samo da Vam dam podrsku i  zelim Vam puno srece u postupku do prije mjesec dana i ja sam gore sjedila(inace sam kod doktora A)i sada sam ponosna trudnica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   imam dva srceka koja kucaju puno srece i budite pozitivne ......puuuusa :Zaljubljen:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Cerise*  cestitam od  :Heart:  na  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

jasnao9 kak je prošla punkcija?

danas kad vas je sestra prozvala za punkciju ja sam čekala da zapišem MM za lab. pa sam jurila vaditi krv i nisam skužila koja si,  nisam ni stigla ni pitati..
možda se upoznamo idući tjedan.. u utorak sam gore..

----------


## Tibi

> *Cerise*  cestitam od  na


potpisujem, da sve bude super do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## snow.ml

Cerrise čestitam...prekrasna vijest... :Saint:  :Saint: 

 :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## MAJA14

Pozdrav,ja sam ovdje nova.U VV-u sam od 2003.god.bila dva puta na postupku i sad krećem treći. Kako je tebi bilo,i zanima me ima li neko iskustva s sprejom Suprefact i koliko on traje,pošto sam iz Osijeka zna li natko gdje ga još mogu naći?Hvala i na odgovoru,još sam nova i na forumu

----------


## Reni76

Kadauna molim te očisti pp

----------


## Reni76

*cerise* čestitam!!

----------


## Šiškica

> Pozdrav,ja sam ovdje nova.U VV-u sam od 2003.god.bila dva puta na postupku i sad krećem treći. Kako je tebi bilo,i zanima me ima li neko iskustva s sprejom Suprefact i koliko on traje,pošto sam iz Osijeka zna li natko gdje ga još mogu naći?Hvala i na odgovoru,još sam nova i na forumu


pretpostavljam da se sprejaš od 21 dc. Spreja se svakih osam sati sve do štoperice.
Prva bočica mi je trajala 16 dana ( do 7dc) i morala sam nabaviti još pola bočice, iz koje danas cjedim zadnje kapi (danas mi je 14dc) - dalje mi i netreba ..
A Suprfact sprej je najjeftiniji u ljekarni na Dolcu - 410 kn.

----------


## snow.ml

šiškice dali je to ona ljekarna baš na dolcu,gradska, ili ona agencija za nabavu ljekova ili kako već ima naziv- Lobopharm...znam da je tamo sve pvoljnije nego dalje..

----------


## jasna09

> jasnao9 kak je prošla punkcija?
> 
> danas kad vas je sestra prozvala za punkciju ja sam čekala da zapišem MM za lab. pa sam jurila vaditi krv i nisam skužila koja si,  nisam ni stigla ni pitati..
> možda se upoznamo idući tjedan.. u utorak sam gore..


Nikako nije prošla, nisam uspjela dobiti j.s....

----------


## Mimek

> Nikako nije prošla, nisam uspjela dobiti j.s....


jasna09  :Love:

----------


## draga

Cure ja se spremam po svoj zadnje smrzlice pa da pitam neke osnovne informacije ako netko zna - 

- dali se FET plaća ili ne kao što sam nešto načula?
- dali su doktori zaista odsutni 14 i 15-og zbog konferencije o oplodnji?

Hvala.

----------


## linalena

Pozdrav svima i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješne postupke

mm ide u petak na VV kod androloga, zadnji put je dobio nalaz azoo a prije smo imali OAT nekoliko puta ali nikad na VV, i androlog je rekao da ne priznaje nalaz od drugdje. I tako ej moj mm upućen na punkciju, on se nada da će uspjeti doktora odgovoriti od toga jer smo u zadnjem ciklusu imali biokemisjku trudnoću, pa se nadamo da je to dokaz da nije azoo (tad je imao svega 15 spermića u talogu al je to bilo 2 dana asptinencije)

Pitanja: da li je moguće uzorak sperme za spermiogram donjeti od kuće?? Naime moj mm ima problem s onim wcom gore
Inače nam uopćenija jasan ta punkcija, ta rade samo da vide dal ima spermatozoida nutra ili kaj??  

Moram se opet uključiti pomalo u ovaj forum, informirati i sve tako

puno pusa

----------


## amariya

Provjereno: nema ih 14. i 15. -"1. hrvatski kongres o medicinskoj oplodnji". Meni se čini da mi je dr. A spominjao čak 3 dana, ali ne mogu potvrditi, kad sam tako funkcioniram sa manjim postotkom mozga  :Confused:  Baš me zanima koje će smjernice biti na kongresu i da li će se govoriti o lošim rezultatima novog zakona.
Mene zanima za zadnji tjedan u 6.mj., netko je spomenio da idu na godišnji. Jel to provjereno?

----------


## lberc

> Cure ja se spremam po svoj zadnje smrzlice pa da pitam neke osnovne informacije ako netko zna - 
> 
> - dali se FET plaća ili ne kao što sam nešto načula?
> - dali su doktori zaista odsutni 14 i 15-og zbog konferencije o oplodnji?
> 
> Hvala.


FET se ništa ne plaća,evo ja sam svoj obavila u subotu,vratili mi tri pingvinića.

----------


## Tibi

> Mene zanima za zadnji tjedan u 6.mj., netko je spomenio da idu na godišnji. Jel to provjereno?


Je, meni je spominjao da idu na godišnji pred kraj 6. mjeseca, ali ne znam točno od kada do kada. Ako netko ide gore ovih dana neka pita sestre!

----------


## TrudyC

> šiškice dali je to ona ljekarna baš na dolcu,gradska, ili ona agencija za nabavu ljekova ili kako već ima naziv- Lobopharm...znam da je tamo sve pvoljnije nego dalje..


Ljekarna na Dolcu se zove Frebel - tel. je 4816 788

----------


## n&a

Cerrise čestitam...prekrasna vijest...čuvaj ta dva srčeka  :Heart:  :Heart: 
jasna09, jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## Šiškica

> Ljekarna na Dolcu se zove Frebel - tel. je 4816 788


 da, moraš se popeti onim desnim stubama baš na plac i odmah prvi ulaz desno, vidjet ćeš reklamu..
Ljekarna je u stanu na 1 katu.

----------


## Tinkica

Pozdrav svima,nova sam na forumu i na VV. Bila sam 23.4. na prvom pregledu kod dr L,nisam imala sve nalaze pa me uputio šta trebam vaditi i opet doći k njemu. Zanima me za to savjetovanje pravno i psihološko,treba li uputnica? Iz Osijeka sam pa ću to obaviti ovdje,rekao mi je da ću na postupak vjerovatno na jesen,pa me zanima trebam li briseve raditi sada skupa sa svim vađenjima krvi ili tek prije postupka? Hvala na pomoći i želim vam svima ovdje što prije male anđele...

----------


## Šiškica

linalena može se donijeti uzorak od doma..  ak si Zagreba..

Mi donosimo jer MM nikako ne može gore.. 

nakon traume u wc-u vv više ne može olako ni kod kuće, kad vidi onu čašicu nastupi totalna blokada..
baš me zanima koliko će trajati trauma sutra ujutro.. :Rolling Eyes:  :Grin:

----------


## amariya

Jel se sprej mora naručiti ili ga već imaju?
Imam još jedno pitanje. Ja sam se sprejala od 1dc., a čujem da neki od 21.dc., koja je razlika? (Šiškica i ja smo kod istog dr.)

----------


## Šiškica

Dva puta sam kupovala sprej kod njih i svaki puta ga je bilo. Obavezno ponesi onaj papirićak - recept od doktora.

Od kojeg se dana spreja ovisi kako dr. odredi terapiju, i dobro slušaj što će reći jer kod svakog je drugačije..

ja sam mislila da se antibiotici i vaginalete stavljau od 1 dc i na kraju sam već poluluda nazvala VV  i rekli su samo se vi sprejajte(od 21dc) a 3dc kad dođete na pregled reći ćemo vam što i kako dalje.. (i tako je i bilo morala sam vaginelete stavljati od 3dc do štopetice i antibiotike piti isto od 3dc)

----------


## anddu

Cure trebam pomoć, mogu li menopure držati u frižideru budući da mi je trenutno temperatura u stanu oko 23 stupnja, a piše da se čuvaju na temp. do 25?

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure trebam pomoć, mogu li menopure držati u frižideru budući da mi je trenutno temperatura u stanu oko 23 stupnja, a piše da se čuvaju na temp. do 25?


da, menopure možeš alli ne moraš držati u frižideru.

----------


## amariya

Ja sam sve ampule držala u friđu, za svaki slučaj. Sigurnije je.

----------


## Kadauna

http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagreb-ce-umj...olnica/739818/

http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/ar...va_269662a.pdf

spajaju se Vuk Vrhovec i Merkur, što će to u konačnici značiti, stvarno ne znam ali se o ovome već dugo priča  :Sad: (

----------


## Marnie

onda, molim lijepo neka nam i smanje izdvajanje iz plaće za zdravstvo! Pa ću si sama plaćati gdje budem htjela

----------


## snow.ml

meni je danas zadnji dan klomifena i glava me rastura...zanima me kakvo će stanje biti sutra na pregledu... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Šiškica

> meni je danas zadnji dan klomifena i glava me rastura...zanima me kakvo će stanje biti sutra na pregledu...


Stvarno je svaka od nas priča za sebe.. tj. sve reagiramo različito..
Mene je od Klomifema mučila depresija , loše raspoloženje i još  hrpu toga .. jedino me glava nije bolila..

----------


## linalena

Hvala Šiškice na odgovoru

Krenuli doma na posao uz moje  pomoć al me mm nakraju poterao iz sobe i sam zbavil, i otišao kod urologa obaviti briseve i UZV jajca. I zove me da hitno dolazi doma - ja joj kaj se desilo prolila se čašica??
Nađena mu varikokela!!!! Milsim u zadnjih godinu dana je bio 3 puta kod urologa/androloga na pipanju jaja i da mu to nisu primijetili, i naravno da u ejakulatu ima bakterija i nekaj u jednom jajcu sumnjivo (danas čekamo markere)
Odlučili smo to hitno operirati kako bi se prek ljeta oporavili i od jeseni ponono pokrenuli s nadom da će se spermiogram popraviti!!!

E sada on je naručen u petak gore kod androloga  i rekao je da nema šta ići, ja si razmišljam ić umjesto njega samo doktoru reć šta je bilo ili to nema smisla?

----------


## kiša

> Hvala Šiškice na odgovoru
> 
> Krenuli doma na posao uz moje  pomoć al me mm nakraju poterao iz sobe i sam zbavil, i otišao kod urologa obaviti briseve i UZV jajca. I zove me da hitno dolazi doma - ja joj kaj se desilo prolila se čašica??
> Nađena mu varikokela!!!! Milsim u zadnjih godinu dana je bio 3 puta kod urologa/androloga na pipanju jaja i da mu to nisu primijetili, i naravno da u ejakulatu ima bakterija i nekaj u jednom jajcu sumnjivo (danas čekamo markere)
> Odlučili smo to hitno operirati kako bi se prek ljeta oporavili i od jeseni ponono pokrenuli s nadom da će se spermiogram popraviti!!!
> 
> E sada on je naručen u petak gore kod androloga  i rekao je da nema šta ići, ja si razmišljam ić umjesto njega samo doktoru reć šta je bilo ili to nema smisla?


jutro cure....
eto ja se ubacujem malo, da ti kažem svoje mišljenje, ja bi ipak otišla kod androloga, mada ja nisam zadovoljna s njim jer nije baš pričljiv i nikad ništa konkretno ne kaže, ali ipak vidi što će on reći, ipak kažu da je on najstručniji u tom području.

----------


## linalena

bio je mm gore u 12 mjesecu i nije mu vidio varikokelu pa zato misli da nema smisla da ide, strah me da neće biti optimističan a ova operacija nam je slamka spasa

ja sam inače kod drL i on mi je rekao da se kod njega naručim tek kada od androloga dobijem zeleno svjetlo, pa i to ne znam dal da se ipak probam ugurati na jedan razgovor samo da ga informiram da smo imali biokemijsku

----------


## kiša

pa ja bi probala, što više mišljenja to bolje

----------


## anddu

Jutro cure...

opet trebam vaše mišljenje, odnosno iskustvo. Danas mi je 7dc i mjesečnica ne 
prestaje (inače traje 6 dana tako da se jučer nisam brinula, ali danas mi je već to čudno) :Shock: . U postupku sam suprefact od 1dc, menopuri od 3dc. Jeli to normalno, jeli netko imao takvo iskustvo? Inače se dr. moram javiti tek u subotu (bila sam jučer i ništa nije rekao, a ja nisam pitala jer mi je bio 6dc), a menopure sama pikam.

pozzz...

----------


## vikki

Ja sam u stimulaciji krvarila do 9 dc. (a M. su trajale 4-5 dana). Dr. L. Nije ništa komentirao, bilo je sve O.K., dobivena stanica, oplodila se i vraćena. Jedan drugi dr. rekao je da je to zato što estradiol nije porastao.

----------


## Kadauna

> Jutro cure...
> 
> opet trebam vaše mišljenje, odnosno iskustvo. Danas mi je 7dc i mjesečnica ne 
> prestaje (inače traje 6 dana tako da se jučer nisam brinula, ali danas mi je već to čudno). U postupku sam suprefact od 1dc, menopuri od 3dc. Jeli to normalno, jeli netko imao takvo iskustvo? Inače se dr. moram javiti tek u subotu (bila sam jučer i ništa nije rekao, a ja nisam pitala jer mi je bio 6dc), a menopure sama pikam.
> 
> pozzz...


ja bih za svaki slučaj napravila test na trudnoću, samo da bi i tu mogućnosti isključila. Meni je mjesečnica trajala isto osam dana (što je kod mene bilo nemoguće, nikada prije i nikada kasnije), ja napravila test - pozitivan, ja otišla vaditi betu skoro tisuću jedinica i to je tad bila vanmaternična......

----------


## anddu

Hvala cure.

Nekako čisto sumnjam da bi mogla biti trudnoća, ali znam, nikad se ne zna. Pričekat ću još do sutra pa ću vidjeti. 
Kadauna, je li ti se to dogodilo tijekom stimulacije?

----------


## Kadauna

nije meni se dogodila vanmaternična za vrijeme stimulacije nego prije nego što smo uopće postali IVF pacijenti...

Ali imaš slučajeva kad se to dogodilo jednoj pacijentici za vrijeme stimulacije: 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/52677-p...%A1no-iskustvo...

----------


## beilana

pozz curke, ja idem sutra kod dr.A na prvi pregled, malo me nekak frka, ne znam zašto... samo se nadam da nebudemo baš pre pre pre dugo čekali. pusam vas.

----------


## acitam

*Anddu,* i meni je kod stimulacije menstruacija trajala punih 10 dana, i koliko sam shvatila, razlog je isto bio sniženi estradiol. Dr se nisu baš obazirali na to (maribor) već smo samo nastavili sa stimulacijom.

----------


## lavko

Meni najobičnija menstruacija traje ravno 9 dana i imam prirodno, zapravo neprirodno kad bolje razmislim  :Smile: , snižen estradiol. Ako to pomaže u detektiranju problema..

----------


## ANAK

> Anak, kakvu si stimulaciju imala?
> 
> JASAN, SREEEEEEEETNOOOOOOOOOOOO i javi se!


Sorry što se nisam javila, ali kako sam bila u ZG nisam imala komp. 
Bila sam na klomifenima + 8 menopura i dobila 3 js ali mi se nisu uspjele oploditi. Od nas 5 cura samo dvije su bile za transfer i jednoj od njih su tek danas vraćena 2, iako je punkcija bila u četvrtak. To je prestrašan postotak. Na punkciji nas je bilo 4 od dr.L. i 2 od dr.A.
Jednoj curi ( koja je bila na punkciji dan prije) rekli da je sve OK i da dođe u subotu na transfer i onda je šokirali da ništa od njih. Strašno.
Dr.L. mi je rekao da se javim par dana prije krvarenja u 6.mj. i da bi išla u stimulirani, ali kako vidim izgleda da su na GO taman kad ja budem morala ići gore. Meni nije ništa spominjao godišnje.
Ne znam.
Sretno svim curama koje su u postupku i koje planiraju skoro ići.

----------


## kata.klik

> bio je mm gore u 12 mjesecu i nije mu vidio varikokelu pa zato misli da nema smisla da ide, strah me da neće biti optimističan a ova operacija nam je slamka spasa
> 
> ja sam inače kod drL i on mi je rekao da se kod njega naručim tek kada od androloga dobijem zeleno svjetlo, pa i to ne znam dal da se ipak probam ugurati na jedan razgovor samo da ga informiram da smo imali biokemijsku



neka ode suprug gore, ali moj savjet neka odbije punkciju...

mi smo 4 godine izgubili jer se moj suprug nije mogao odlučiti za nju, nakraju je otišao i odbio punkciju, androlog je samo na nalazu napisao "odbio punkciju, preporuka ICSI ako u ejakulatu ima spermića"....dijagnoza azzospermija/OATS s tim nalazom sam otišla na pregled kod dr. L. u 6 mj. u 11 mj. smo krenuli u prvi postupak, a sve ostalo vidiš u potpisu

----------


## ivica_k

naše iskustvo s andrologom (onaj mlađi, ne dr. Č) s VV je: nakon što punkcijom testisa nije pronađeno ništa, on je predlagao biopsiju, a mi na to nismo pristali, tako da nismo dobili zeleno svjetlo za postupak kod njih, iako je sa zadnjim spremiogramom pronađeno dovoljno plivača u centrifugatu za icsi postupak - pa smo se lijepo pozdravili sa VV

u to vrijeme sam ja već bila trudna iz postupka u privatnoj poliklinici, ali to je sad već OT

----------


## beba38

Evo da se javim , prošla punkcija i transver i jako sam razočarana svim , imala sam jako ružno iskustvo ovaj put , a toliko smo gajili nadu u ovu kliniku, u dr. i biologe  bez obzira na ishod  , VV više nije što je nekada bio ,jednostavno svoj posao ne obavljaju kak spada bez obzira što su im sredstva smanjena mislim da stručnost nema veze s tim , jedini koji rade svoj posao su sestre i zaslužile su veliku medalju , dr.-i  i biolog tj, bilologinja postali su  katastrofa , što se tim ljudima događa , očito ovo spajanje klinika Merkur i VV ima odraz kao i šuškanje da doktori idu u privatnike , ali nažalost sve se na naša leđa odbija  kao i ovaj odvratni zakon i to je žalosno , nakon ovoga ,a mislim da će rezutat biti negativan, destinacija je Maribor , moj m. je rekao u ovu kliniku više NIKADA!

----------


## Šiškica

beba38 što je bilo ?? ništa nisi konkretno napisala!!!

----------


## snow.ml

beba38 ja sam bila jučer i bilo mi je sve OK...doktor izgleda malo ozbiljniji i neki je zabrinut ali ja to gledam zbog svih tih problema što imaju gore...i oni kuže da je situacija sve gora i gora...  :Sad: 
nadam se da će to proći i da će opet biti onaj stari, nasmijani doktor :Cool:  :Cool: ...

----------


## Tibi

*beba38* ajde nam molim te reci što se dogodilo, može i na pp ako ne želiš javno...
Dok čekaš Maribor (to je godinu dana) možeš otići još u neku drugu kliniku Sv.Duh, Petrova, Vinogradska, možda uspijete, pa da ne plaćaš...

----------


## kiša

> Evo da se javim , prošla punkcija i transver i jako sam razočarana svim , imala sam jako ružno iskustvo ovaj put , a toliko smo gajili nadu u ovu kliniku, u dr. i biologe  bez obzira na ishod  , VV više nije što je nekada bio ,jednostavno svoj posao ne obavljaju kak spada bez obzira što su im sredstva smanjena mislim da stručnost nema veze s tim , jedini koji rade svoj posao su sestre i zaslužile su veliku medalju , dr.-i  i biolog tj, bilologinja postali su  katastrofa , što se tim ljudima događa , očito ovo spajanje klinika Merkur i VV ima odraz kao i šuškanje da doktori idu u privatnike , ali nažalost sve se na naša leđa odbija  kao i ovaj odvratni zakon i to je žalosno , nakon ovoga ,a mislim da će rezutat biti negativan, destinacija je Maribor , moj m. je rekao u ovu kliniku više NIKADA!


e sad sam se preplašila, molim te o čemu se radi kad je tako strašno i koji dr.
žao mi je što si imala takvo iskustvo!

----------


## beba38

pisat ću vam , samo mi treba malo vremena da me sve to prođe ok , žao mi je ako sam s tim nekog povrijedila , ali tako se sada osjećam .

----------


## lavko

Molim te napiši nam. Ako ti je biologinja rekla nešto neumjesno, čuli smo da ima tako naviku našalit se grubo..Jel nešto gore? 
Ok, daj si vremena malo..

Uasput, za nas početnice jedna obavijest, pokušala sam onako reda radi naručiti se za UZV HSG na Zajčevoj, pa mi je sestra rekla da si kupim kontrast za pretragu sama, košta 830 kn, ali za razliku od nekada, sada to HZZO više NE refundira. I još doktorica koja radi pretragu radi to utorkom, a za ostale dane nije toliko sigurno. Onda sam se odlučila otići u privatnu ordinaciju za 1000 kn.

----------


## Tibi

*lavko* pametna odluka. Nije puno skuplje, a barem ćeš se osjećati kao čovjek i bit ćeš odmah na redu. Tužno je na što se naše zdravstvo srozalo i kad se sjetim koliko mjesečno izdvajamo, muka me uhvati.
*beba38* drži se  :Love:

----------


## amariya

Beba38, molim te podijeli s nama svoje događaje, sve bi to i nas moglo dočekati, može i na pp.
Malo za smjeh:
Interesantan komentar čitatelja Večernjeg lista na prijedlog vrlo konstruktivnog ministra Milinovića  za spajanje bolnica :

 „To što ovaj rkan radi je genijalno. Druga faza bi mogla bit spajanje bolnica i gradskih groblja. Treća faza spajanje sa Agrokorom pa sa HEPom. Kakve bi se tu sve uštede dale napravit. I kada se svi spoje, upravu preselit u Gospić, vezat se lancom za drvo i uživat  u plodovima svoga rada. „

----------


## n&a

> pisat ću vam , samo mi treba malo vremena da me sve to prođe ok , žao mi je ako sam s tim nekog povrijedila , ali tako se sada osjećam .


baš me zanima što je bilo!?! da se osjeti neka dodatna napetost gore u zraku, je.
javi se kad dođeš k sebi, drži se  :Love: 

moja beta je danas 11 dpt (14 dnp) *9,62* 
u petak povaljam betu
uporno pokušavam naći slučajeve poput mene s dobrim ishodom a dobro znam da nema pravila i garancije
puse i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve

----------


## Ela28

Curke jel još uvijek naručivanje od 13-14h imam baš grčeve kako da ću ovaj tren dobiti pa bi sutra zvala da se naručim za pregled i eventualni dogovor za drugi postupak ali čisto sumljam vjerojatno ništa prije jeseni...

----------


## Darkica

Je, Ela, narucuju izmedju 13 i 14 sati. Pozz

----------


## Ela28

Znači prije ne moram ni pokušati...

----------


## Darkica

Ma pokusaj, sto da ne...ne moze stetiti...u svakom ce ti slucaju reci da nazoves kasnije...

----------


## Šiškica

> Znači prije ne moram ni pokušati...


gledala sam sestre kad zvoni telefon ujutro - one se ne javljaju.. tak da ti je moja preporuka ne troši si živce nego nazovi između 13 i 14 sati..

Mislim da je pametno što su uvele naručivanje -jer sad lijepo znamo kad če se SIGURNO javiti, a one u međuvremenu svoje ostale stvari mogu raditi u miru.. (upisivati pacijente, davati pikice ići u salu itd.)

----------


## Šiškica

> pisat ću vam , samo mi treba malo vremena da me sve to prođe ok , žao mi je ako sam s tim nekog povrijedila , ali tako se sada osjećam .


kužimo te.. :Love: 

al nas isto tako muči i RADOZNALOST i ne možemo si pomoći!!!! :Grin:

----------


## snow.ml

> Molim te napiši nam. Ako ti je biologinja rekla nešto neumjesno, čuli smo da ima tako naviku našalit se grubo..Jel nešto gore? 
> Ok, daj si vremena malo..
> 
> Uasput, za nas početnice jedna obavijest, pokušala sam onako reda radi naručiti se za UZV HSG na Zajčevoj, pa mi je sestra rekla da si kupim kontrast za pretragu sama, košta 830 kn, ali za razliku od nekada, sada to HZZO više NE refundira. I još doktorica koja radi pretragu radi to utorkom, a za ostale dane nije toliko sigurno. Onda sam se odlučila otići u privatnu ordinaciju za 1000 kn.


ja sam taj reagens prošle godine na dolcu platila 650 kuna...kako je tako poskupilo...a tamo za privatne pitaj dali je to sa reagensom ili ne zato što oni govore cijenu samo pregleda...ja sam bila isto tamo gore na pregledu i dr. je OK...

moja punkcija je u subotu :Smile: ...imam dvije folikule i dr mi je dao još da pijem Estrofem...dali tko zna čemu to služi...

----------


## Kadauna

Snow.ml..... Estrofem ti je dao da ti ojača endometriji, vjerojatno ti je nešto tanji a i on je bitan za implantaciju.

----------


## n&a

> Snow.ml..... Estrofem ti je dao da ti ojača endometriji, vjerojatno ti je nešto tanji a i on je bitan za implantaciju.


potpisujem Kadaunu

Snow.ml ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe dvije j.s.

----------


## snow.ml

> potpisujem Kadaunu
> 
> Snow.ml ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe dvije j.s.


dvije mrvice ća imati tulum na dan rada :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...onda se mora dobro i odraditi posao :Grin:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## beilana

e, curke moje, ja juče obavila prvi pregled kod dr.A
bilo je jaaaako puno cura na transferu il kak se to zove. malo ste me uplašile s onim da ću se načekati, a ja bila druga na redu, prva doduše, ali smo ja i muž otišli na kavu pa me uzeo drugu!  :Smile:  i već oko pola 11 sam  bila u autu! trebam izvadit neke hormone, muž kod androloga
dođemo mi juče da se on odma naruči i kaže žena da ne može da nema raspored neka zovem na telefon, al mi ne garantira da ću ih dobit, a da od pon do srijede vjeruje da će bit popunjen cijeli 6.mj. kaj da ja sad radim, pa neću čekat godinu dana da napravi spermiogram, a 150 km od te bolnice živim, pa nisam luda da dolazim samo da bi ga naručila. jel istina da ih je na tel tak teško dobit??

----------


## kiša

> e, curke moje, ja juče obavila prvi pregled kod dr.A
> bilo je jaaaako puno cura na transferu il kak se to zove. malo ste me uplašile s onim da ću se načekati, a ja bila druga na redu, prva doduše, ali smo ja i muž otišli na kavu pa me uzeo drugu!  i već oko pola 11 sam  bila u autu! trebam izvadit neke hormone, muž kod androloga
> dođemo mi juče da se on odma naruči i kaže žena da ne može da nema raspored neka zovem na telefon, al mi ne garantira da ću ih dobit, a da od pon do srijede vjeruje da će bit popunjen cijeli 6.mj. kaj da ja sad radim, pa neću čekat godinu dana da napravi spermiogram, a 150 km od te bolnice živim, pa nisam luda da dolazim samo da bi ga naručila. jel istina da ih je na tel tak teško dobit??


jutro....
jesi sigurna da su sve cure bile baš na transferu?
a za androga ćeš ih dobiti, ja živim puno dalje od tebe, pa nikad nismo išli samo za naručiti se, ali uzmi mobitel i stalno zovi, moraš biti uporna, meni je jednom uspilo dobiti sestre tek iz 50. puta, brojala ja,

----------


## BHany

bilo je 10-tak cura na transferu (možda koja više)
bilo nas je i na punkciji u ponedjeljak dosta...mislim da samo nas dvije koje smo imale punkciju u ponedjeljak nismo imale i transfer...dakle za trenutne prilike popriličan broj...za nekadašnje i nije baš nešto...

vjerujem da je povećan broj jer je prethodno bio vikend (tako da su u ponedjeljak bile punkcije koje bi se inače radile i u nedjelju i ponedjeljak), a samim tim je onda bilo i više transfera u srijedu

----------


## gričanka

*Beilana* ...   pokušaj zvanjem na ovaj broj: 23 53 904  između 14 i 15 sati.
MM je zvao tako u tri navrata i uvijek dobio od prve, čak su mu dali i direktan broj androloga (dr Peroš), doduše bilo je jako važno i hitno, ali uspjelo mu je!
Probaj... i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## amariya

Meni je to u vezi androloga čudno, jer kad sam ja išla viditi hormone 3.dc. (nisam se naručivala), mm je samo nazvao par dana ranije i pitao jel može onda doći na pregled i ostalo i rekli su mu da može. (to je bilo početkom prošle godine)

----------


## n&a

beta danas 13 dnt *3,29*

snow...nemoj nas i ti razočarati...za sutrašnji tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hello kitty

baok curke,novi sam član i sve vas pozdravljam od srca

----------


## hello kitty

: :Crying or Very sad: bok curke,novi sam član pa vas od srca sve pozdravljam.transić je bio sri, a punkcija u pon.Ima li netko iskustva s takvim ranim vraćanjem js? prvi puta sam isla u stimuliranom pred 2 mj. gonalima, a  sad mije dao 10 gonala i klomifene,dobila sam 3 js, i vratili mi 3.Bojim se kakao će sad završit jer prošli puta sam imala 3 blastociste i šipak..

----------


## milivoj73

ma dobije se androlog na 904 samo malo upornosti...a i ne može se preskočiti taj korak koliko god trajao jer ne priznaju druge spermiograme...
zato strpljenja i sretno...

----------


## n&a

> :bok curke,novi sam član pa vas od srca sve pozdravljam.transić je bio sri, a punkcija u pon.Ima li netko iskustva s takvim ranim vraćanjem js? prvi puta sam isla u stimuliranom pred 2 mj. gonalima, a sad mije dao 10 gonala i klomifene,dobila sam 3 js, i vratili mi 3.Bojim se kakao će sad završit jer prošli puta sam imala 3 blastociste i šipak..


ja sam ostala trudna s 1 j.s.=1 embrij, vraćena za dva dan...tako da nema pravila
nemoj gubiti nadu, think pink

----------


## snow.ml

n&a hvala............ti malo istuguj pa onda dalje u nove  pobjede
 :Shy kiss: 

mene nervoza puca da neznam što bi sa sobom...čekam mužića da mi dođe :Heart:   :Very Happy:  pa će onda sve biti lakše, nismo se vidjeli 5 dugih dana...

kitty dobro došla... :Saint:

----------


## hello kitty

hvala ti think pink ,ali kad sam prvi puta imala 3 blastociste nije bilo ništa ,pa sam malo očajna.prošli puta sam nekako izdurala ali sad me sve boli,jel netko od vas imao grčeve 3 dana nakon transfera?

----------


## hello kitty

nije mi jasno zašto se tako dugo čeka da se objavi na ekranu,može li mi netko to objasnit?,POŠTO SAM NOVA,HVALA

----------


## hello kitty

Zbilja ne razumijem zašto se tako dugo čeka objava na ekranu, ovo je gore od čekanja bete,pa već bi i ručak stigla napravit.
curke jel mislite da si možemo umisliti simptome,prošli puta sam imala simptome i na kraju ništa,jel nas od silne želje hvata ludilo,ili može doć do spontanog tako rano

----------


## hello kitty

ja još uvijek čekam...

----------


## BHany

drage nove cure :Heart: 
dobro nam došle na forum
dugo nam ostale ali ...kako se ovdje želi, na pdf-ovima niže -  trbušastim, trudničkim... :Smile: 

razlog što ne vidite postove odmah je što, dok ne dostignete određeni  broj postova, post vam prije objavljivanja mora vidjeti i odobriti  moderator jer smo znali imati određenih problema s novim členovima i neugodnosti (neki će se sjetiti)

nažalost dosita nismo i ne možemo biti uvijek online pa se nadamo da ćete imati razumijevanja za čekanja :Wink: 

isto vrijedi i za pp-ove

 već nakon nekoliko postova moći ćete ih slati bez ograničenja

----------


## hello kitty

ok,hvala na  iscrpnom objašnjenju,nadam se da razumijete da želim prikratiti vrijeme jer kad se beta čeka, a još gore ne dočeka...vrijeme nikako da prođe.
malo sam ušla u hiper,jel to istina ako se malo uđe da se lakše ostane trudan? ET je bio 2.dan ?

----------


## beilana

naravno da ću bit uporna i da ću stalno visjet na telefonu. sve me to muči kaj kaže da će u 3 dana biti popunjen cijeli 6.mj, katastrofa. ja misla da to u 5om obavimo, još me zanima koliko se dugo čekaju nalazi... pa mi do iduče godine nećemo bit sa spermiogramom gotovi  :Sad:

----------


## anddu

Bok beilana, nije mi jasno to s andrologom, ni mi niso iz Zg i kad smo došli na prvi pregled mm je odmah naparvio i spermiogram, bez naručivanja. Isto je bilo i u 2mj ove, te u 12 prošle godine. jedino sam se ja naručivala kod dr. L. A nalaz ti se čeka oko mjesec dana.

----------


## hello kitty

potvrđujem beilaninu izjavu,prije je sve nekako islo lakše,ali sjećam se prošle god.da smo se fino načekali da nam pošalju nalaze


ja ok
muž not ok

----------


## hello kitty

jel ima netko tko mi može odgovoriti ako je ušao u hiper koji su simptomi?nešto sam čitala ali me to malo sve skupa zbunjuje

----------


## hello kitty

jel zna netko mora li se Decapeptyl držati u frižideru-injekcija koja se daje poslije ET

----------


## diana

kitty Decapeptyl ide u frizider, tako su meni rekli u Cito klinici i drzala sam ga u frizideru, samo ga izvadi pola sata prije pikanja, manje pece..

----------


## amyx

*Hello kitt*y moji simptomi hiperstimulacije su bili ogroman napuhan trbuh, tvrd na dodir i stalna potreba za mokrenjem ali u jako malim količinama...samo odmaraj i pij puuuuno tekučine

----------


## hello kitty

hvala,meni je reko da sam malo ušla u hiper,dobro je kad ležim ali kad se dignem me boli,meni je splasnuo trbuh ali sad se opet povećava,može li to varirati, i stalno sam na wc-u, ali i inače imam s time problema.neke cure kažu da pišaju puno od utrića.za vrijeme postupka-stimulacije mi je bilo jako muka, ali imam i gastritis pa ne znam što misliti.

----------


## beilana

anddu, meni je med.sestra kad sam odlazila od gin dala papir i rekla da s tim idem odma MM naručit kod androloga, a kad sam došla teta na šalteru me nije htjela naručit jer kao nema raspored i ne može. ne znam zakaj se tak dugo čeka, al čeka se.  :Sad: 
ne znam je li med sestra od dr A i inače tak ljubazna, al meni je stalno govorila dušo, malena, zlato... i baš mi je draga  :Smile:  bar me malo razveselila...ili je to zbilja jer sam mlada??svejedno, al baš su dobre sestre od gin i pozitivno djeluju  :Smile:

----------


## hello kitty

to je bila sigurno sestra goga,ona je super i uvijek svima tepa,kod punkcije te drži za ruku, i priča s tobom,samo da to olakša.sve su sestre zbilja zlatne, a znaju kako se osjećamo i da nitko tamo nije svojom voljom.

----------


## anddu

Možda se to sad u nekoliko mjeseci promijenilo. Inače, sestrama skidam kapu, sve su stvarno super

----------


## beilana

e cure, imam još jedno pitanje. ja imam pcos, a za pcos je, koliko znam i karakteristično da su jajnici povečani, ja sad kad sam bila kod gin napisao je da su i lijevi i desni jajnik primjerene veličine i morfologije. jel to išta znaći??

----------


## duga30

*Kitty* nemoj se previše opterećivati, nemoj previše čitati stručne časopise i sl. Jednostavno se pokušaj opustiti i pusti da sad priroda napravi svoje! Normalno je da te probadaju jajnici jer su "ozlijeđeni" od punkcije, normalni su lagani grčevi, lagano probadanje kroz maternicu i lagani smeđkasti iscjedak. Sve što smatraš da je prejaka bol i jače krvarenje odmah zovi dr. Meni je trbuh stalno bio napuhan i puno sam mokrila. Sad sam trudna 6mj. Što više odmaraj i pokušaj biti opuštena! I razmišljaj samo pozitivno!

----------


## snow.ml

ništa od mog tuluma u labosu...izvadili mi 3 folikule i sve tri prazne :Crying or Very sad: 

doktor me odmah ubacio u postupak, za tjedan dana dolazim kod njega po inekcije...

ovaj puta me jako bolilo da sam jedva izdržala...čak sam se jednom i izmaknila... :Sad:  :Sad: 

ništa od moga iščekivanja bete nego nazad na posao :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## hello kitty

hvala ti duga,držim ti fige i čestitam što si uspjela,i neka ti što brže prolete ostala tri mjeseca!!prvi put mi nije bilo strašno ali ovaj put mi je cijelo vrijeme stimulacije bilo loše(klomifeni+GONALI )pa sam se zato malo uplašila, koji dan su tebi vratili ?

----------


## Šiškica

snow.ml  baš mi je žao..  

od stupanja novog zakona na snagu  dosta nas je bilo u takvoj situaciji..

----------


## vikki

Žao mi je snow.ml, i mene je najviše boljelo kada nisu nađene stanice, vjerojatno zato što je duže trajalo dok je dr. pokušavao doći do njih.

----------


## Darkica

Prije svega, lijep pozdrav svima! :Heart: 
Rerlativno sam nova na forumu (tek nekih mjesec dana), ali sve redovito citam i upijam informacije kao mala spuzva :Grin:  MM je dijagnosticirana teska oligoastenozoospemia, i na preporuku moje ginekologinje, krenuli smo na VV.U prvoj polovici travnja bila sam na prvom pregledu i tada mi je dr. L dao popis svih pretraga koje jos moram napraviti.Evo, to smo napokon uspjeli kompletirati. Ali, ipak ima par stvari koje nisam sigurna. Dr nije nista spominjao potvrdu s pravnog i psiholoskog savjetovanja, a znam da je ona neophodna za bilo koji postupak.Zapravo me zanima uvazvaju li na VV potvrde iz drugih gradova?Ja sam, naime, it RI. Isto tako, dr L nije trazio da MM napravi spermiogram tamo, jer je bio narucen u RI za 2 dana od tada.Znam da ne prizanju spermiograme s dr klinika, pa sam cak imala ideju (da smanjim dolaske u ZG, ako je moguce) da MM obavi spermiogram isto jutro (buduci sam procitala da se za to ne narucuje) kada ja budem narucena da dodjem s tim nalazima koje je dr zatrazio prosli put. Mislite li da bi moglo to biti izvedivo na taj nacin? Kada se daju uzroci za spermiogram?
Puno hvala svima na odgovoru. :Klap: 
Suncani pozdrav s Kvarnera :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

Darkica mislim da je izvedivo to što planiraš. Pripremi njegovu uputnicu i iza 8 se javite u labaratorij, dobit će čašicu i obaviti svoje.
Imaš pravo za spermogram se ne naručije.

A što se tiče P/P savjetovanja ja bi na tvom mjestu to obavila na svoju ruku u Rijeci..Ti si nova pacijentica i ti si po zakonu obavezna obaviti savjetovanje. 
Mislim da te potvrde ne moraju biti s VV. (kao npr. nalazi)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bok Darkice, spermiogram možeš tako obaviti kako si i mislila na VV samo nek tvoj muž nabavi  uputnicu od dr. opće prakse, na 1 str. ove teme ti pišu svi detalji kada se što obavlja, brojevi tel i sl. Što se tiče potvrde pravnika i psihologa ne znam što ti savjetovati budući da dr. L to ne spominje svim pacijenticama da urade pa možda da pitaš njega, inače potvrde priznaju i od drugih gradova to je samo jedna formalnost koju treba obaviti, a spermiogram koliko znam nisu uvažavali sa drugih klinika izuzev Petrove

----------


## ANAK

Cure, jel vam se događalo da vam se nisu oplodile js? Ja sam bila šokirana da mi se od 3 ni jedna nije spojila, a kod MM sve OK. 
I jel ima možda novih vijesti za 6.mj. - hoće dr.L. ići na godišnji onaj tjedan krajem mj. kad ima neradnih dana?

----------


## mare157

Joj cure ja ću sad upasti sa pitanjem kao da imam 15 godina i kvocjent inteligencije 22, ali moram. Cure na mpo Rijeka mi sve još spavaju...
Jučer sam dobila kao stvari, ali nešto smeđe i malo tamno crveno. Danas mi je potop. Šta računam kao prvi dan ciklusa??? Danas ili jučer??
Moram se javiti u Rijeku danas pa molim pomoć brzo... 
Može i na pp

----------


## Darkica

Koliko sam citala o tome, kao prvi dan se racuna bas kada pocne krvariti...ne 'mrcenje'.Ali, provjeri s iskusnijima :Heart:

----------


## mare157

> Koliko sam citala o tome, kao prvi dan se racuna bas kada pocne krvariti...ne 'mrcenje'.Ali, provjeri s iskusnijima


Hvala. Pa čekam ove naše "maratonke", ali izgleda da sve spavaju još... :Cekam:

----------


## Filipah

Meni je dr. L rekao da se prvi dan računa ako dobiješ menstruaciju recimo danas do 18,00 sati, a ako je iza 18,00 sati da se računa sutrašnji dan kao prvi :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Darkica

Hvala, Filipah...dobro je znati :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

ANAK meni se desilo jednom da mi se nije j.s. oplodila ali samo jednu sam imala, a da li ti je netko spomenuo razloge zašto ti se ni jedna od 3 nije oplodila?
Znam da se nekad desi situaciju da su j.s. prezrele ili nezrele pa možda je u tome bila stvar?

----------


## mare157

Hvala cure. Znaći jučer je 1.DC.
Još kad bi neko u Ri dignuo tel.slušalicu...

----------


## pirica

> Cure, jel vam se događalo da vam se nisu oplodile js? Ja sam bila šokirana da mi se od 3 ni jedna nije spojila, a kod MM sve OK. 
> I jel ima možda novih vijesti za 6.mj. - hoće dr.L. ići na godišnji onaj tjedan krajem mj. kad ima neradnih dana?


meni se od 5js oplodila 1, a oboje smo ok

----------


## Darkica

> Darkica mislim da je izvedivo to što planiraš. Pripremi njegovu uputnicu i iza 8 se javite u labaratorij, dobit će čašicu i obaviti svoje.
> Imaš pravo za spermogram se ne naručije.
> 
> A što se tiče P/P savjetovanja ja bi na tvom mjestu to obavila na svoju ruku u Rijeci..Ti si nova pacijentica i ti si po zakonu obavezna obaviti savjetovanje. 
> Mislim da te potvrde ne moraju biti s VV. (kao npr. nalazi)


Ja sam dosada samo jednom bila na VV.Gdje ide za spermiogram?Znam gdje je WC :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## ANAK

Za davanje sperme imaš dvije male prostorijice odmah iza staklenog zida tamo kod biloginje. Pripremi MM da uvijeti nisu baš neki :Smile: .

Za ''ne oplodnju js'' mi je dr.L. rekao valjda su bile lošije kvalitete! Valjda!!!!

Više sreće drugi puta. Naručio me za 6.mj.
Sretno svima :Smile:

----------


## andiko

Meni je rekla biologica da je 50 % stanica neoplodivo. 

Meni se u stimuliranom od 11 js oplodilo 5.
Na klomifenu 1. put od 3js se oplodila 1, a drugi put 3/3. Nema pravila.... Zato ANAK...više sreće drugi put!

----------


## Tibi

> hoće dr.L. ići na godišnji onaj tjedan krajem mj. kad ima neradnih dana?


da, meni je to rekao prije 2 tjedna

----------


## hello kitty

Darkice,jel  TM obavio pregled kod androloga? dr.Peroša ?

----------


## Šiškica

prošli tjedan se jednoj curi s kojom sam bila  na punkciji od 2 js nije oplodila ni jedna, a meni od dvije jedna..

----------


## nokia

ANAK, meni se zadnji put isto nije oplodila, nisam bila usamljena po tom pitanju (bilo nas je vise kojima se nije oplodilo), a razlog..prezrela, nezrela...tko zna, iako je kod nas sve u redu..tako da najbolje da se dogovoris s doktorom i uporno dalje   :Yes:

----------


## Darkica

> Darkice,jel  TM obavio pregled kod androloga? dr.Peroša ?


Nije, jos nas dr nije uputio andrologu.Pretpostavljam da hoce ovaj put kada dob ije sve pretrage. :Heart:

----------


## vesna3

ima li netko možda info u ovaj kasni sat koliko je cifra za fet na vv?

----------


## andream

vesna, fet se više ne plaća na VV-u. Prošle godine se plaćao cca 1300 kn. Kažem u šali mužu da nam je to najbolje uložen novac u životu ikad.  :Wink:

----------


## andream

e da, plaćale su se još i dodatno one tri injekcije poslije transfera ali to je sitna lova. Da li je sad i to ukinuto - ne znam, javit će se netko tko je bio "svježe" na fet-u.

----------


## lberc

Evo ja sam "svježa" kaj se tiče  FET-a i da ništa se ne plaća,ni one injekcije poslije transfera.

----------


## andream

Ja sam uredno priložila račune kod ispunjavanja porezne prijave za dohodak, pa će bar nešto vratiti.
Super da se sad ne plaća, možda računaju da je sad fet-ova ionako sve manje (na žalost, nadam se ne zadugo).

----------


## n&a

snow.ml baš mi je žao  :Love:  :Love: .. al super da si se odmah dogovorila za dalje, bravo, samo naprijed  :Kiss: 

ANAK žao mi je da se nisu oplodile,nadam se da će 6 biti uspješan. dr. veli da razlog ne oplodnje ili loše opodnje su uvijek j.s. to znači da su nezrele ili prezrele.
nažalost to se nekako događa sve više, bar ja imam takav osjećaj.

----------


## hello kitty

Darkice,MMje prvo obavio kod androloga i onda ga je on uputio na spermiogram,

----------


## snow.ml

kavicaaaa :Coffee: ...crna, ness-tko voli neka izvoli...
ja sam još danas na psihološkom odmoru i onda nazad u radne pobjede...

a dr.me uzeo dalje u postupak samo da me utješi...bilo mu je tako žao jer sam plakala pred njim kao kišna godina :Crying or Very sad:  ...stvarno me iznenadio...nije me pustio vad dok ne prestanem :Crying or Very sad: ...taman još jedan postupak prije godišnjih ...nadam se boljem, premda vidim kuda sve to vodi :Sad: ...sama razočarenja

----------


## hello kitty

svi mi smo u takvim fazama i kažemo nikad više, a kad ne uspije išle bi odmah sljedeći dan,ovaj put nije ni meni uspjela kako sam mislila,ali svi koji smo se odlučili za to znamo da je to početak možda i bez kraja....

----------


## duga30

*Kitty* hvala na lijepim željama! Kad sam bila na Menopuru bilo mi je dobro do pred samu punkciju, onda sam vec hodala ko patka. Ovaj put sam bila na Gonalima(25kom) i vec mi je od prve injekc. bilo loše. Odmah sam počela dolje oticati, imala sam mučnine i probavne smetnje, ali sam dobila puno više js (no što mi to vrijedi po ovom zakonu?). Tri embrija su mi vraćena 5.dan i eto jedan je sada već veliki, hiperaktivni dečko! Sretno i samo smireno!

----------


## ANAK

Cure bacite pogled na

http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=71897&tx_ttnews[backPid]=23&cHash=b038e2c69e

----------


## ANAK

Morate kopirati cijeli link inače ne prebaci na stranicu.

----------


## beilana

aaaa, cure, uspijela sam dobiti, nakon nekih 100 poziva uspio je zazvonit tel. naručen je mm 14.6.ujutro kod androloga. uh, jedva čekam, sad sam toliko nestrpljiva, sve ove 4 god pokušavanja mi je kratko u usporedbi sad s ovim čekanjem mjesec i pol, pa čekati rezultate, pa moj 1.dc dok budu njegovi nalazi pri kraju... uh..
sad ću i ja pitati pitanje kao neka 15.godišnjakinja, al kakve pretrage i pregled će on obaviti mm?  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

tm čeka općeniti pregled sa osvrtom na sve bolesti dosada, komentiranje eventualno napravljenih nalaza i pretraga te palpacijski pregled testisa i genitalija općenito...zatim spermiogram i to je to...onda još jedan kontrolni spermiogram kad dobije nalaz prvog plus ponovno naručivanje na pregled pa nalaz drugog...uglavnom sa godišnjim se rastegne na 3-4-5 mjeseci...najčešće nakon pregleda poslije drugog spermiograma ga otpusti prema ivf-u...
moj savjet je da se paralelno s tim gura i pregledi kod ginekologa (L ili A) da se skrati to vrijeme do postupka...kod nas je to sve skupa trajalo godinu dana ne znam da li je sada nešto brže ili sporije , nek se jave friškije cure...

----------


## kiša

> Cure bacite pogled na
> 
> http://www.hrt.hr/index.php?id=48&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=71897&tx_ttnews[backPid]=23&cHash=b038e2c69e


a ja malo ogluplja....
nije mi jasno što trebamo gledati :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## ksena28

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/54777-T...na-HTV-u/page3

ima tu tema o emisiji hrvatska uživo i zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji! u reportaži su gostovale i naše forumašice!

----------


## angel 1

Pozdrav svima,
iako već duže vrijeme čitam forume o MPO, tek sam se danas registrirala. Željela sam s vama podijeliti nevjericu te provjeriti da li još netko zna što se to događa na VV jer ovako loše rezultate ne pamtim.. Naime ja sam gore od 2007.g. izuzetno bila zadovoljna svima, od sestara,dr.L, biologice Krile...a sad kad sam došla gore nakon pauze od godinu dana..šok. Sestre su i dalje prekrasne,ali što se događa u labarotoriju..nije mi jasno.. Svjesna sam da je zbog novog zakona uspješnost pala za 15%(sam prriznao dr.) ali da ženi od 10 folikula nađu samo 2js, da od 6 punkcija samo jedna žena ima transfer? Prije od 20-ak punkcija eventualno jedna nije imala transfer i to ak je bila u prir.ciklusu pa se nije oplodilo. Sada nakon transfera sestra nas nakon 5 min ležanja doslovno potjerala van jer idu punkcije iako dr.još nije bio ni blizu da će doći..kao da imaju više zraka u sobi!!?? Da ne pričam da biologica nam uopće nije rekla ni koliko se oplodilo,ni kakvi su, ni kad smo lijegali na stol nitko nam ništa nije htio reći,dr.se sam smješkao..Nakon 2 sata u čekaoni dr nam je dao otpusna pisma di je pisalo vraćeno toliko i toliko embrija,al na pitanje što je s ostalim js -odgovor smješak!! Ja sam imala sam 3 js i vraćene mi 2, treća nezna se. Ali cura koja je imala 6js i sama plaćala inekc.vraćene isto 2 a ostalo nezna!!! Isto nije dobila odgovor. Cura koja je prije par mj. bila isto imala više rekli joj da nemaju kapaciteta za zamrznut(nemaju mjesta) pa su ih valjda bacili,a ona eto opet ponovo bila sa mnom na punkc. Imam osjećaj iako su svi ljubazni i smješkaju se da je neko rasulo gore.. Ima li netko pojma što se događa..jer ovo nije sam zbog novog zakona.. Šogorica je nedavno vidjela natječaj da VV traži biologa..da li gđa Krile odlazi? Pa joj se više ni ne radi? Ne znam.. Ako netko nešto zna...nek se javi...

----------


## Tibi

draga *angel 1* i ja se isto pitam što se događa. Rekla bih da ima veze sa spajanjem Merkura i VV-a koje je najavio ministar i promjenama koje će nakon toga uslijediti. Možda je zbog toga osoblje rezignirano... 
Žao mi je čuti da je takva situacija gore, a vama koje ste imali transfer od srca želim uspjeh  :Heart:

----------


## angel 1

Napisala sam sve ovo ponukana onim što je napisala bebe38 na str.6 ali ona ustvari nije rekla što se to točno njima dogodilo.. nadam se da će se javiti....
A tibi hvala na lijepim željama iako sam jako neoptimistična ovaj put...nažalost.  Razmišljam o Češkoj, obzirom da se u Mariboru dugo čeka, a ja sam već u 36-oj pa baš i nemam vremena. Za jedan pokušaj imam ušteđeno,a dalje ne znam...
Baš pročitah kako naš vrli ministar izjavljuje da se nakon novog zakona povećao br. trudnoća s MPO !!????? Želudac me zaboli svaki put kad ga vidim...

----------


## amariya

To što ti biologica nije ništa rekla, nije nikakva novost. Ja sam bila na IVF 3 puta (prošle i početkom ove) i nijednom nisam bila na razgovoru i nisam znala kakva je "situacija". Tek mi je zadnji put dr. objasnio da sam svaki put imala "dobre" embrije (pravilno se razvijali itd). Što se tiče manjka prostora, to isto nije nikakva novost, a slabi rezultati, loše stanice ili nedostatak j.s. ....ne mogu to povezati sa situacijom u vezi VV-Merkur, već sa smanjenim stimulacijama, jer budući je zabranjeno zamrzavanje embrija, a zamrzavanje j.stanica nije nešto učinkovito, nema smisla ići s jačom stimulacijom kojom bi dobili više stanica. Problem je da tada neke žene dobro ne odreagiraju pa dobiju par loših ili nijednu. 
Slabiji su rezultati...a to možemo zahvaliti samo našem ministru koji uporno ustraje u svom zakonu bez obzira na sve.

----------


## Darkica

Pozdrav svima!
MM i ja cekamo nalaze svih onih krvnih pretraga s pocetka puta zvanoga MPO.Nadam im se ovaj tjedan, pa cu zvati da se opet narucim.Koja je procedura nakon toga?Mislim, hoce li nas dr. L uputiti andrologu tada?Androlog nas upucuje na spermiogram? Pitam, jer u RI je dovoljna uputnica dr opce prakse i odes na spermiogram...Cisto da se malo znam orijentirati :Smile: 
Pusa svima

----------


## hello kitty

ANGEL,skontala sam da smo bile zajedno na punkciji( ona kojoj su bacili 6 kom, a od 3 imala blastociste  ) tko zna što bi bilo s ostalima da su se mogle zamrznut, a kamoli sreće oplodit.Sjećam se kako nas je sestra potjerala , pa da ne povjeruješ.Nitko nam ništa nij rekao i ne znamo na čemu smo,stvarno je katastrofa, a dr.osmijeh me izluđuje jer ne govori ništa, ne krivim  ja njega ali mora se i nas razumijet.
darkica,kad smo mi išli ja sam imala posebnu za L a posebno za androloga, tako mi je dr.opće prakse napisala,androloška obrada na uputnici,a nakon toga je androlog uputio MMna spermiogram, ako ga on upućuje ne treba uputnica.

----------


## angel 1

Ej hello kitty.. ak si ti ona što je isto poslije punkcije ponovo vraćena na ležanje unutra onda se znamo  :Smile:   I mene izluđuje ovo čekanje do bete..a sad sad sam i pročitala da 14.05.-og dr. neće ni biti zbog tog simpozija.
Kak sam nova postovi mi se ne objavljuju tak brzo..

----------


## Darkica

Znaci da neovisno o dr L uzmem uputnicu i narucim MM kod androloga?Imas slucajno broj na koji si zvala?Koji je to dr? Hvala ti puno, puno :Love:

----------


## angel 1

Hello moderatoriceee .... ja i dalje na čekanju ..uf... Koliko postova mora proći pa da nisam na čekanju?? 
Mislit će ljudi da sam nepristojna,da ne odgovaram  :Smile:  
Malo sam prestara da bi bila nepristojna i neprimjerena..a ak i nešto bude pa već će me netko prijaviti..zar ne? 
Mogla bi mi malo progledat kroz prste obzirom da sam već na čekanju bete... sad još i ovo čekanje... uh... :Smile:

----------


## angel 1

Zahvaljujem.. Veliki pozdrav moderatorici..!!!

----------


## BHany

nažalost to je automatski namješteno i ne možemo mijenjati od slučaja do slučaja...bez obzira na to što ste vi pristojne gospođe  :Wink: 
...a čak nije bila stvar u nepristojnosti, bilo je gore...

još jednom vas molim za razumijevanje  :Smile: 

btw. i ja sam bila s vama na punkciji, ali ne i na transferu...
nažalost, ne čini mi se da je neka velika razlika u odnosu na kraj prošle godine, odnosno uopće na stanje od početka primjene novog zakona... bila i u 11 mjesecu i sada...bilo je isto tako malo transfera po započetom postupku...malo js, pogotovo iz klomifenskih postupaka (i kombinacije) - klomifen često daje prazne folikule...
a puna stimulacija se ne isplati kad bacate višak jajnih stanica ( iscrpljujete svoje ograničene rezerve)
postupak zamrzavanja janih stanica je puno skuplji od zamrzavanja zametaka, a daleko nesupješnije (događa se tek 2-3 % trudnoća iz odmrznute js... u 9 mjeseci primjene zakona u hr ima ih tek tri) te se stoga rijetko primjenjuje...ja bih rekla samo za one js koje procjene najkvalitetnijima

zakon je učinio svoje, a mi se svi skupa ,kako smo poručili sa zelendana  'sad možemo samo slikati'

a što se dizanja diže nakon transfera, to prema istraživanjima nema neke veze   pa pogotovo otkad je na vv-u bilo i po 20-25 transfera dnevno, ne miruje se osobito dugo...tako se nastavilo i sad kad nažalost ima tek jednosznamenkasti broj transfera...tako da se miruje jedino ako se baš potrefi da ste zadnje...

----------


## angel 1

Žao mi je što kod tebe nije bilo transfera..  :Sad:  Prije je to zaista bila rijetkost. Isto smo godište kao i naši mm ,a vidim iste i dijagnoze, s tim da se mome m malo popravio spermiogram u zadnje vrijeme-zadnji nalaz samo azs ,al neznam da li će nam to pomoći ovaj put. Što se tiče ležanja nakon trsf. pa prije smo ležale bar 15 min,a neki put mi se potrefilo i po pol sata i sat. A vidim vani u klinikama leži se bar sat vremena..da ne pričam o anesteziji za vrijeme punkcije...ovo gore je stvarno nehumano..Neznam da li bi mogla izdržati još jednu punkc. bez anestezije...ovo mi je bila sedma..dovoljno sam se napatila...   :Sad:

----------


## ksena28

curke, vi koje niste došle do transfera nakon uvođenja ovog zakona - pobrojimo se

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/55519-m...e-POBROJIMO-SE

----------


## hello kitty

darkice,išla sam kod L , ali je meni jedna cura rekla prije da uzmem uputnicu za muža, tako  da sam je ja imala, L je otišao onda pokucat andrologu DR.Perošu i pitao ga da nas primi, i primio ga je. U to vrijeme MM je imao kroničnu upalu prostate pa nas je poslao kod urologa, ako TM ima ti problema javi pa ću ti napisat koje pretrage treba obavit prije nego dođete jer smo mi izgubili jako puno vremena na tome.

----------


## hello kitty

draga angel,jesmo mi same ostale ležat ?

----------


## angel 1

Hello Kitty.. koliko su tebi vratli embrija ovaj put? I jel si  saznala kakvi su? Vidla sam da imaš poznanstva u labosu  :Smile:   Ako si ti ta koja je ležala sa mnom..

----------


## Darkica

> darkice,išla sam kod L , ali je meni jedna cura rekla prije da uzmem uputnicu za muža, tako  da sam je ja imala, L je otišao onda pokucat andrologu DR.Perošu i pitao ga da nas primi, i primio ga je. U to vrijeme MM je imao kroničnu upalu prostate pa nas je poslao kod urologa, ako TM ima ti problema javi pa ću ti napisat koje pretrage treba obavit prije nego dođete jer smo mi izgubili jako puno vremena na tome.


Draga *hello kitty*, s uroloske strane je MM u redu. Hvala ti na informaciji :Love: , i ja cu vec sutra uzeti uputnicu dr opce za androloga, pa kada vec odem k dr L da je imam...ne moze skoditi :Wink:

----------


## hello kitty

nitko mi nitko ništa rekao,tako da nemam pojima.Svi šute i to me ubija.Prošli puta je biol.zvala na razg. a ovaj put ništa.vratili mi 3 kom. al nema od toga kruha.

----------


## hello kitty

darkice uzmi uputnicu,al neka ti ne piše datum da možeš iskoristiti za  slj.put.
, ako ga ne stigne pregledat.
 Mislim da spermiogr.rade do 10.30, pa pazi da ti se ne desi da čekaš a da na kraju ne obaviš.

----------


## angel 1

A i ja sam vrlo skeptična ovaj put... baš me cijela situacija ubila u pojam..od punkcije, pa tih odnosa prema nam..pa nadalje sve...neznam-izdržat ću do 14.-og pa ćemo vidjet. Neznam jedino obzirom da tog dana nema dr. dal da vadim krv prije il poslije.. Šta ćeš ti?

----------


## hello kitty

ja neću vadit  u zg,nego kod sebe u bolnici,meni dr.napiše hitno na uputnici  i vadim na hitnom odjelu, pa je gotovo za pola sata. Meni je prošli puta u to vrijeme školjka bila naj.prijatelj, a sad stvarni ne očekujem ništa jer nemam nikakve simptome, a kako je sve krenulo ni ne može bolje završit. Pa ti možeš vadit krv nevezano za dr.

----------


## angel 1

Ma znam ..tak sam 2008. vadila poslije Božića pa ti sam uruče papir na hodniku..koma. Lakše mi je kad mi dr kaže i usput me utješi, ohrabri...i nekako mi da nade za sljed.put..on je stvarno super psiholog!  A neznam..
A jesmo obe pesimistične..  :Sad:  Čitam po grugim forumima svi veselo s optimizmom čekaju... Baš smo neke...

----------


## hello kitty

tko čeka taj se i načeka,  pa kako da se nadam kad  su nam vratili 2 .dan, koma.L je super to si u pravu jer da njega nema već bi odavno odustala.
Bolje se pripremit nego se nadat a onda šipak, jel ti imaš nelke simptome?

----------


## angel 1

A ima svega ,al nisam sigurna da su to simptomi trudnoće...7 dana nakon punkc me bolio i pekao želudac (to je vjerojatno od živciranja i nervoze), a jajnici su me bolili koma (al znaš da je mene ovaj put izmesario), i to negdje 5 dana.Onda se smirilo pa bi me sam navečer iz čista mira počeo bolit jedan jajnik pa drugu večer suprotni..pa prekjučer feeling kao da ću mengu dobit(to bi stvarno bilo prerano). Cice bole non stop,iako malo blaže sad,al i dalje ih ne smijem pipnut, al to je vjerojatno od stimulacije jer sam sad dobila 45 gonala(svaki dan po 5!!).
 Na žalost nisam nikad bila trudna da bi znala što trebam osjećat..  :Sad:   Kak ti?

----------


## hello kitty

Upravo tako kako si opisala je i meni ovih dana. bolio me želudac a sad me bole jajnici.Pa fino je on tebe napunio ako si dobila 45 kom,to nisu nikakvi simptomi iako se kaže da je to kod svakog individualno.Prošli puta mi je bilo muka, povraćanje,bolile su me križa,grudi,smrdilo mi je..pa ništa..

----------


## Petronjela

*Angel* i *hello kitty* sretno u ovom ciklusu prije svega..vjerujem da čekanje ubija.I ja čekam svaki mjesec iako još nismo bili ni na kakvom postupku,još se nadam u čuda.
Nego jedno *pitanjce*:Ja se sad trebam naručiti na vađenje krvi za hormone i glukozu i doći na pregled taj isti dan sa nalazima drugog spermiograma kod dr.A.E sad,jer se treba MM naručivati isto kod androloga ponovno na pregled (već je bio dvaput ali mu nisu radili nikakve krvne pretrage) i da li je moguće da se naruči isti dan kada i ja trebam biti gore?

----------


## hello kitty

angel,jel tebe još uvijek bole jajnici, mene dosta, ne znam jel to normalno, pa puno je vremena prišlo...

----------


## Šiškica

hello kitty koji si dan bila na transveru?
stalno mi se mota po glavi da smo bile zajedno al moguće je da sam zauzujala.. (iz Osjeka si i moje godište, i još ak si plave kratke kose onda te znam..  a kad bolje razmislim od nas četiri na transveru tri smo bile isto godište !!!)

Meni je punkcija bila u utorak a transver u četvrtak..

----------


## hello kitty

isto smo god.ali sam ja bila u pon na punkciji a u sri na ET,tako da nisam plavuša :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

malo sam onda zazujala..  :Grin:

----------


## angel 1

Hello Petronjela, hvala na lijepim željama... zaista čekamao čudo svi..već jako dugo. Mislim da bi ti prvo trebala obavit taj pregled kod A. jer ako njega nije androlog ponovo naručio onda vjerojatno više ne treba, mislim da je i mm bio sam dva puta bio i onda krećeš u postupak, al nemoj me držat za riječ jer je to bilo 2007. možda se promjenilo od tad. A dr. će ti još dat popis pretraga koje oboje morate izvadit (krvna grupa,testovi na svakakve boleštine...itd), to onda možete zajedno, neke vadiš u običnom labosu, a neke rade sam u Petrovoj u Zavodu za transfuziju..al to će ti sve dr objasnit. Naoružaj se strpljenjem i sretno !!

----------


## angel 1

Ej Kitty ... mene sad bole povremeno. Nije više onak non stop kao prvih 5-6 dana. Sad onak..cijeli dan niš pa predvečer počne..i tak nema pravila. A čuj treba vremena da se oporave... ipak su ih ubadali, probadali.. pa od hormona dok se vrate na staro... Al ako ti je neizdrživo, ak si napuhana i ak ti je zlo onda može bit hiperstimul. onda svakako odi dr.  Drž se  :Smile:

----------


## Petronjela

Hvala hello kitty,onda ovaj mjesec samo ja na pretrage pa ću pitati dr.A šta sa MM-om.Znaći još puuuuunoooo pretraga i čekanja.Sretno i nadam se da je upalilo!!!

----------


## angel 1

A betu vadim 14.5.-og tak da ima još čekanja..pa ćemo vidjet. A ti si mlada pa su ti šanse punoo veće. Sretno i btw ja sam Angel  :Smile:

----------


## Petronjela

:Wink:  pozdrav angel 1,želim ti ogromnu betu 14.-tog!Inače to smatram sretnim datumom..pa neka ti donese sreću!
Ali kako mlada..biži se 27-a  :Grin: .A dragi i ja smo toliko dugo zajedno da stvarno trebamo promjenu..pas i mačka više ne pale,jednostavno nije dovoljno.
Sretno svima!

----------


## angel 1

Eee draga , meni se bliži 36-a.. za mene si mlada i to ti je veliki plus! I mi smo dugo zajedno..isto mačak i pasica   :Smile: )
A i ja se nadam da će mi ovaj 7-i IVF biti sretan i još smo 7 god. zajedno i imala 7 folikula (doduše 3 js), al puno se sedmica pojavilo..  :Smile:   Možda ipak bude lucky seven!

----------


## hello kitty

ako ti nešto znači,mislila sam da si mlađa od mene....

----------


## angel 1

:Smile:  Ma  meni niš ne znači, al tebi puno znači što si mlađa, šanse su ti puno veće..  Sretno!!

----------


## andiko

Hello Kitty, angel - meni su isto vratili 3 js 2. dan..... I primilo se...

----------


## Šiškica

> Hello Kitty, angel - meni su isto vratili 3 js 2. dan..... I primilo se...


 
Ova informacija je ohrabrujuća za nas čekalice bete kojim su vraćene mrvice 2. dan.. :Klap:

----------


## hello kitty

hvala ti andiko ti si onda čudo,a ja nisam ta kojoj se događaju čuda...sve je toliko krivo krenulo ,a još me sve boli tako da zbilja ne vjerujem više ništa. Koji dan si radila test ?

----------


## angel 1

> Hello Kitty, angel - meni su isto vratili 3 js 2. dan..... I primilo se...



Ajde da i nas netko utješi... Super da nekom i uspije!!!

----------


## Boy

Bok svima,
evo mž vraćene dvije dvodnevne i mi pali totalno u komu - ne bu niš. Primile se obje i sada je mž u 29. tjednu, čekamo curu i dečka.

----------


## kiša

> Bok svima,
> evo mž vraćene dvije dvodnevne i mi pali totalno u komu - ne bu niš. Primile se obje i sada je mž u 29. tjednu, čekamo curu i dečka.


čestitam, baš lijepo!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hello kitty

:Klap: iskrene čestitke,to je najljepši mogući scenarij,kao iz bajke..držim fige da joj ostatak što brže proleti.
pozz tž i  :Love:

----------


## Šiškica

Boy i tž čestitam na dva  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

hello kitty nemoj biti takav crnjak.. Plašiš me.. 


Mislim, nisam ni ja baš neka pozitivka, al očito sam optimističnija od tebe..
Ova tri postupka do sad su išla sve  nešt naopako, a tak su i završavali.. 
Ovaj puta nekim čudom za sad ide sve ok.. Živim dan za danom, od Velike subote kad sam krenula sa šmrkanjem. Nadam se da će biti  baš onako
kako je najbolje za mene.. 
Ili beba ili ludo ljetovanje s MM s još hrpu toga ludoga i dobroga što me čeka....

----------


## angel 1

ČESTITKE BOY I TŽ !!  A to je fakat sve individualno i ak ti se sve potrefi uspije... a nadam se da će doći red i na nas.
Meni ni danas grčevi ne prestaju- probada me od jajnika prema dole ( kao da me neko bode kroz rodnicu!??) Tak mi još nije bilo, sad sam popila normabel pa ću vidjet. Nije to non stop,al svako malo probada.. Rano mi je još za men. čak i da nisam  bila na ivf-u..

----------


## lavko

OK, a jel idete na Plitvice vi?

----------


## hello kitty

Imam želju, ali se jako loše osjećam poslije ET, pa mi je dr.reko da mirujem,nažalost

----------


## anddu

Mijenjam potpis, drugi put nisam došla do transfera. Sretno svim u postupku i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!

----------


## angel 1

Ja 14-og vadim betu,ak bude negativna i ak nebudem previše koma idem !!

----------


## Kadauna

> Mijenjam potpis, drugi put nisam došla do transfera. Sretno svim u postupku i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima!



pa hebemu sve.... pa zašto? Pa kakvu si stimulaciju dobivala? Pa što je pošlo krivo?  nadam se da si ok....  :Love:

----------


## molu

anddu  :Love:

----------


## anddu

> pa hebemu sve.... pa zašto? Pa kakvu si stimulaciju dobivala? Pa što je pošlo krivo? nadam se da si ok....


Draga Kadauna, uzimala sam suprefact sprej i 30 menopura, od osam folikula dobili dvije stanice. Oplodile se jesu, ali nije bilo za transfer. Nama je problem s mm-om jer graniči s azoo tako da se ovaj put nisam previše ni nadala, ali... Što je tu je, pokupila sam komadiće sebe s poda i idem dalje, samo da opet ne budem dugo čekala, a sve su prilike za to. Ovdje s vama skupljam snage jer vidim da ima toliko različitih priča, pa nada uvijek postoji  :Heart:

----------


## hrki

Bok curke.
Evo ja sam nova ali imam nekoliko pitanja na koja ću ovdje sigurno dobiti odgovore. 
U trećem mjesecu sam bila na AIH-u i nije bio uspješan,i danas kada sam zvala da dogovorim termin za novi pregled ostala sam vidno razočarana kada mi je sestra pročitala datum
28.05.Sada me zanima da li to znači da krećemo sa svim pregledima ispočetka(uzimanj briseva ,psiholog i dr.).
Pozdrav i drago mi je što sa nekim napokon mogu podijeliti svoje probleme.

----------


## Šiškica

hrki budeš se s doktorom dogovorila što dalje.. 
ak imaš frške nalaze pape, briseva i P/P savjetovanje (napravljeno prije AIH-a) naravno da ti ne treba to sve ponovo..
Možda te ubaci prije ljeta za još jedan AIH..
I nemoj biti iznenađena cure znaju čekati mjesecima za postupke.. koliko se sjećam za AIH se još i najmanje čeka (2-3 mj.) a IVF po 6 mjeseci i više..

pripremi se tj. pripremi živce to je državna bolnica a oni imaju najviše pacijenata..

A ak te sve to čekanje živcira a imaš novčeka možeš privatno ili van Lijepe Naše..

meni je jako pomoglo čitanje ovog foruma, svaki puta sam odlazila gore bez ikakvih iznenađenja.. 
Nekad se osjećam kao Interpolov istražitelj, sve znam o svemu (moš mislit) :Laughing: samo neznam tko je to LANA  :Laughing:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Šiškice* ne mogu vjerovati da u tri postupka niti jednom nisi bila kod Lane!
To je stvarno  :Shock:

----------


## lavko

> Bok curke.
> Evo ja sam nova ali imam nekoliko pitanja na koja ću ovdje sigurno dobiti odgovore. 
> U trećem mjesecu sam bila na AIH-u i nije bio uspješan,i danas kada sam zvala da dogovorim termin za novi pregled ostala sam vidno razočarana kada mi je sestra pročitala datum
> 28.05.Sada me zanima da li to znači da krećemo sa svim pregledima ispočetka(uzimanj briseva ,psiholog i dr.).
> Pozdrav i drago mi je što sa nekim napokon mogu podijeliti svoje probleme.


28.5. je po meni super, pa to je za 2 tjedna!

----------


## Šiškica

Mislila sam da je Lana gospođa koja nam je dolazila reći koliko je tko dobio js nakon pinkcije ..(da mi mimimuc nije objasnila i dalje ne bi znala)

Više od godinu dana sam živjela u zabludi  :Laughing: i naravno i dalje ne znam  tko je to LANA  :Laughing: . 


Tražit ću dr.A. da me upozna s čuvenom LANOM  :Laughing:

----------


## angel 1

> *Šiškice* ne mogu vjerovati da u tri postupka niti jednom nisi bila kod Lane!
> To je stvarno


A po šta bi išla kod Lane kad je išla 2x na AIH , 3-ći put nije imala js ? Lana Krile je biologinja i ona oplodi js sa spermićima... U njenom slučaju toga nije bilo niti jednom u ova 3 puta!  A koliko sam vidjela u zadnje vrijeme rijetko tko i ide kod nje na razgovor , iako je to prije bilo pod normalno i bilo mi je ok kad ti ona objasni kakva je bila js..kakav je embrij  itd...  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

Hvala Šiškica i Lavko valjda će i meni puno pomoći čitanje i druženje na ovom forumu,ali jučer sam imala jednostavno loš dan.
Znam da treba puno strpljenja i upornosti i spremna sam na to.
Veliki pozdrav i želim nam svima da se jednog dana dopisujemo na nekom drugom forumu uz slatke male brige.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> A po šta bi išla kod Lane kad je išla 2x na AIH , 3-ći put nije imala js ? Lana Krile je biologinja i ona oplodi js sa spermićima... U njenom slučaju toga nije bilo niti jednom u ova 3 puta!  A koliko sam vidjela u zadnje vrijeme rijetko tko i ide kod nje na razgovor , iako je to prije bilo pod normalno i bilo mi je ok kad ti ona objasni kakva je bila js..kakav je embrij  itd...


Joj, nije mi palo na pamet... samo sam se začudila da nikada nije bila kod Lane jer sam ja bila u sva tri postupka. Sorry Angel 1. U pravu si..

----------


## Šiškica

Naravno da nisam bila kod Lane u ova tri postupka, al sam registrirala gospođu koja izlazi i curama govori razne obavjesti i zato sam mislila da je to Lana..

----------


## Mia Lilly

Nadam se da ćeš je uskoro vidjeti.

----------


## Kadauna

teško da će je vidjeti jer je ona Alebićeva pacijentica, one nikada nisu išle kod Lane na razgovor.

Ali obzirom da navijamo da je Šiškica trudna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nadamo se da njoj više i neće trebati VV do daljnjega  :Smile: )

----------


## Reni76

> teško da će je vidjeti jer je ona Alebićeva pacijentica, one nikada nisu išle kod Lane na razgovor.


Zašto pacijentice dr. Alebića ne idu kod Lane?

----------


## Kadauna

to pitanje još nikada nitko nije odgovorio, jednostavno se to ne zna..... ali je bilo tako.

No sad se čini da ni Lučingerove pacijentice više ne idu kod Lane, tako bar čitam, nek se jave cure koje su u postupcima.

----------


## Šiškica

Da, istina je, u posljednje vrijeme nitko ne ide na razgovor kod Lane..

----------


## Marnie

dok sam bila na VV bila sam pacijentica dr. L i od 4 puta samo sam jednom bila kod Lane. 3 puta sam imala po 1 embrij, pa se valjda smatra da onda ne treba riječ biologa (iako bi bilo lijepo da sam znala kakv je), a taj 1 put kada sam bila kod nje imala sam 4 embija i ubila me u pojma da su niš koristi i da ih vraća sva 4, jer i tako neće biti ništa od toga. Ajde bar je žena iskrena :Razz:

----------


## duga30

*Kitty, Angel* mislim da vama nedostaje optimizma! Znam da je teško čekati i da si svašta misliš, ali samo pozitivno razmišljanje može donjeti + rezultat! Već sam o tome pisala pa da ne ponavljam ponovo. Svaka žena je drugačija i ima drugačije simptome. Mene su dugo nakon punkcije probadali jajnici i to je normalno, a probadanja kroz maternicu i lagane grčeve sam imala do 5.mj. trudnoće. Napuhnuta sam bila od početka stim. pa na dalje i to bi trebao biti dobar znak, kao i lagana temp. (oko 37). Grudi su mi bile jako natečene i bradavice su me bolile i svrbile. I dakako prestala sam piti kavu. No, niti tada si nisam još htjela priznati da sam trudna, bojala sam se te sreće! I ponavljam: svaka žena drugačije reagira! Nisu dobri jaki bolovi, jako tvrd trbuh, jače krvarenje i jaki grčevi. Sretno cure! Poz*z Šiškici*! Čestitke *Boy*!

----------


## angel 1

Hvala Duga30... a nada je uvijek tu...samo već sam se toliko puno puta razočarala pa se bojim biti optimistična !! Uvijek mi je drago čuti i pročitati da je nekome uspjelo.. odmah si  pomislim da valjda će se i meni jednom posrećiti..  :Smile: 

 A  što se tiče posjeta Lani... Ponavljam da je to prije bilo pod normalno bez obzira kod kojeg si dr. Meni je ovo 7-mi IVF i jedino sad nisam bila kod nje...(a bila sam pacjentica i dr.A i dr.L)...tak da je to nešto novo unazad godinu dana (toliko sam pauzirala). Dr L. mi je rekao da sad kod nje idu na razgovor samo one pacjentice kod kojih je nešto komplicirano ili su neke nedoumice..( kad smo mi bile na ET jedna cura je bila kod nje ).

----------


## Natalina

> Zašto pacijentice dr. Alebića ne idu kod Lane?


...prvenstveno da se ne bi bespotrebno opterećivale razno raznim informacijama i postocima.

----------


## ANAK

Samo da prijavim još jednu trudnoću ali nažalost ne moju. Cura koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji ( stimulacija menopurama) danas vadila betu - 100  :Zaljubljen: 
Zdenka  :Love:

----------


## Darkica

Danas sam zvala VV da se narucim k dr. L sa svim nalazima koje je trazio prvi put kada sam mu dosla na pregled i konzultacije. Sada je sve napokon skupljeno (HIV 1 i 2, itd), hormoni su takodjer tu, prijasnji spermiogram radjen u KBC Rijeka i krvne grupe i Rh faktori. Uglavnom, narucena sam u ponedjeljak, 17.05.Rekla mi je sestra da dodjem oko 11 (ja cu ipak malo prije). Mozda se i vidimo...(ako se skuzimo :Yes: )
 :Heart:  svim curkama na VV

----------


## snow.ml

> Samo da prijavim još jednu trudnoću ali nažalost ne moju. Cura koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji ( stimulacija menopurama) danas vadila betu - 100 
> Zdenka


sretna sam zbog Zdenke...i znam da ovo čita :Saint: ...rekla sam joj da će dobiti najbolji poklon za rođendan u životu :Klap: ...
Zdenkić još jednom veeeeeeeeeeliiika pusa :Love:

----------


## duba13

Molim vas za jedan savjet, prije tjedan dana zvala sam za naručit se za razgovor kod drL po prvi put,sestra mi je rekla da zovem prvi dan menzesa,budući da je bio jučer,zvala sam danas drugi dan,da se dogovorimo,ali me sestra odpilila jer da bi trebala doći 8 dan na dogovor i da bi me pregledao a to pada u nedjelju,oni ne rade i dr ide na kongres,čudi me da nisam mogla doći 9 dan u ponedjeljak.Da li bi bilo glupo da nazovem opet pa da pitam za ponedjeljak ili da se pomirim i čekam idući mjesec? Ne znam postupak na VV pa da ne ispadnem dosadna a još nisam ni stigla do tamo.

----------


## Bebel

*duba13*, nazovi i naruči se 9dc. To je protokolarno OK i nema valjanog razloga (osim ako doktora nema niti ponedjeljak) da ti sestre ne dogovore taj termin. 
8dc ionako imaš samo UZV i dogovor za neki naredni mjesec.
Sretno

----------


## andiko

Kitty, angel - radila sam test 5 dan od zadnje inekcije i bio je agano pozitivan... mislila sam da je ostatak inekcije, pa sam ponavljala svaki sljedeći dan do bete  :Grin: 
Svi su bili pozitivni....Nekih 5 komada... Beta 530.

----------


## tikica_69

> dok sam bila na VV bila sam pacijentica dr. L i od 4 puta samo sam jednom bila kod Lane. 3 puta sam imala po 1 embrij, pa se valjda smatra da onda ne treba riječ biologa (iako bi bilo lijepo da sam znala kakv je), a taj 1 put kada sam bila kod nje imala sam 4 embija i ubila me u pojma da su niš koristi i da ih vraća sva 4, jer i tako neće biti ništa od toga. Ajde bar je žena iskrena


Meni je rekla da sam prestara za kvalitetne zametke (imala sam 2 js i isla sam dva sata nakon punkcije do nje), da tesko da ce ici ista bez ICSI-a s obzirom na nalaz mm, da se ne nadam icemu......tada su mi vracena dva 8-stanicna zametka 3. dan nakon punkcije, oplodjena obicnim IVF-om i to pristojne kvalitete i imala sam biokemijsku.....tako da uopce ne vidim smisao tog odlaska kod Lane.....samo te uznemiri kako kaze Natalina

----------


## Mia Lilly

Tikica slažem se s tobom!
Ja sam bila kod Lane sva tri puta i svaki put sam izašla jadna. Draže mi je razgovarati s dr. L. On uvijek daje nadu da će sve biti dobro i da će ovaj puta beta biti pozitivna..

----------


## Šiškica

Jel mi možete reći oko koliko  bude gotov nalaz bete ? 
Idem preksutra pa me zanima jel stignem na posao. 
Pretpostavljam da nalazi idu doktoru pa on proziva pa kaže rezultat..

----------


## amyx

Koka krv vadiš ujutro, a nalaz ti bude iza podneva...tako da što se tiće posla ovisi kad radiš

----------


## Šiškica

Izvaditi ću krv reda radi. Test je negativan. 

Vrlo vjerojatno ću samo nazvati sestre ili doktora da mi to potvrde.

----------


## angel 1

> Kitty, angel - radila sam test 5 dan od zadnje inekcije i bio je agano pozitivan... mislila sam da je ostatak inekcije, pa sam ponavljala svaki sljedeći dan do bete 
> Svi su bili pozitivni....Nekih 5 komada... Beta 530.




Super andiko !! Čestitam! Ja isto jutros napravila test 5-i dan od zadnje inekc (13-i dnt) i prvo mi se činilo ništa,a onda neka lagano blijeda crta (usporedno s ovom kontrolnom stvarno bila blijeda) tak da nisam baš sigurna.. neću više radit..vadim betu za 3 dana pa ću vidjet ..

----------


## hanica

evo cure ja sam nova 5 aih 2 ivf jedan propali 1 kriembriotransfer,mm i ja sve u redu od 2004 se borimo i vv smo dr. al.

----------


## hanica

evo cure i ja sam nova 5 aih ,2 ivf,jedan propali i 1kriembriotransfer mm i ja smo ok .kod dr,al.

----------


## frka

da otkrijem misterij zasto pacijenti drA ne idu kod Lane:

ja sam drA bas nedavno zaskocila s tim pitanjem i odgovorio mi je da je to njegova odluka koju je donio nakon duuuugog razmisljanja. po njegovom misljenju, razgovor s biologicom zenama stvara vise zbrke nego pozitive i zato je tako odlucio! iskreno - mislim da covjek ima pravo, iako ja mislim bi bilo dobro da se pacijenticama nakon neuspjelih postupaka kaze kakvi su bili embriji kako bi to znale za eventualne druge postupke u drugim klinikama.... tj. da bi mogle drugim MPO-ovcima reci kakvi su bili embriji pod kakvom stimulacijom...

kiss svima

----------


## mimimuc

cure- kada ste najranije radile test , a da niste dobile poslije transfera pikicu??

----------


## lberc

Andiko,čestitam,super beta!

----------


## maby

Darkice, ja sam isto 17.05 na VV  pa se vidimo :Wink:

----------


## nataša

ja sam konačno danas trebala krenit u postupak, došla sva bitna u  zagreb, prešla 250 km, pripremila novce za suprefakt, ma spremna ko  puška, zalegnem na UZV, kad cista bod 5,5 cm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

možete li zamislit moje oduševljenje?!

 sad čekat da cista ode, nadamo se sa menstruacijom, ali slijedeći  ciklus ne stignemo jer su godišnji pa me naručio dr A tek u 9.  mjesecu!!!

a meni biološki sat laganno tik tak...

eto, tako danas bi kod mene ...

----------


## Šiškica

Nataša baš mi žao .. :Love: 
Znaju te ciste zas**** cijeli plan..

----------


## Darkica

Nataša :Love:

----------


## nataša

> Nataša baš mi žao ..
> Znaju te ciste zas**** cijeli plan..


 baš tako.... valda je sve to s nekim razlogom!

----------


## Darkica

> Darkice, ja sam isto 17.05 na VV  pa se vidimo


Poslat cu ti PP cim dobijes tu mogucnost, jer vidim da si friska ovdje :Wink: 
 :Heart:

----------


## maby

> Poslat cu ti PP cim dobijes tu mogucnost, jer vidim da si friska ovdje


Ma pratim ja sve vas !  Prvi pregled  sam obavila  01.04   i također imam kontrolni kod dr. Lučija, nosim sve iste nalaze ko i ti. Pa ono ajde da ti se javim kad ćemo već biti tamo isti dan!

----------


## amariya

Frka, hvala ti na rješavanju tog misterija, makar mi koji već idemo više puta voljeli bi znati kakvi su nam embriji, jedna dvije rečenice, mogao bi nam to i dr. prenijeti. Meni isto tek nakon 3 neuspješna iVF , kad sam dogovarala sljedeći, dr. A malo razjasio moju situaciju. Naime svaki put su mi bili "dobri" embriji, koji su se "pravilno dijelili", pa ni on ne zna zašto -. Bilo mi je drago što mi je bar to raznasnio.

----------


## pirica

> Frka, hvala ti na rješavanju tog misterija, makar mi koji već idemo više puta voljeli bi znati kakvi su nam embriji, jedna dvije rečenice, mogao bi nam to i dr. prenijeti. Meni isto tek nakon 3 neuspješna iVF , kad sam dogovarala sljedeći, dr. A malo razjasio moju situaciju. Naime svaki put su mi bili "dobri" embriji, koji su se "pravilno dijelili", pa ni on ne zna zašto -. Bilo mi je drago što mi je bar to raznasnio.


meni je jako žao šta sam išla na razgovor kod Lane, taj razgovor mi je obilježio čekanje bete, a i početak T, ako kog zanima zašto molim na pp, neću javno

----------


## Petronjela

*Angel 1* želim ti ogromnu betu!!!
Jedno *pitanjce*,šta su na VV-u na godišnjem 2mj.-ca?I 7. i 8.mj.?
Mi naime popravili spermiogram,sada imamo theratozoospermiju i nemamo zeleno svijetlo za postupak nego MM mora ponoviti spermiogram,opet.Koliko dobro toliko jao.

----------


## frka

pirica, mislim da je bas zbog takvih slucajeva (mada ne znam sto se konkretno dogodilo, ali pretpostavljam da je negativno) dr odlucio da se ne ide kod lane.. upoznala sam curu kojoj je lana rekla da su embriji jako losi i na kraju nosila blizance. ta je trudnoca gadno zavrsila zbog lijecnicke greske u njenom rodnom gradu, ali drugi put joj je lana opet rekla da su embriji katastrofa i opet je zatrudnila... i cemu onda razbijat glavu?

amariya, zato sam i rekla da bi trebali reci kakvi su bili embriji nakon neuspjelog postupka.. a do tad mozak na pasu...

petronjela, zao mi je sto vam se tak poklopilo, ali kad bi isli na godisnji ako ne prek ljeta? pa prek godine rade kao crnci.

----------


## Šiškica

petronjela doktori imaju normalan godišnji od kojih 30 radnih dana, al tome se moraju pribrojiti i sve njihove radne subote .. 

Oni zapravo po zakonu o radu ne bi trebali raditi subote, *al ih ipak rade*, a te subote se kasnije pribroje redovnom godišnjem i onda dobiješ što dobiješ - jako dugi godišnji..

----------


## angel 1

Hej Petronjela..vidim već su ti curke odgovorile da VV ne radi 7. i 8.mj. Ali obzirom da se nalaz tm malo popravio pročitaj si post "kako ste popravili spermiogram" i do 9.mj prionite na posao u kućnoj radinosti  :Smile:   :Smile:   Možda vam se posreći..

----------


## pirica

> *Angel 1* želim ti ogromnu betu!!!
> Jedno *pitanjce*,šta su na VV-u na godišnjem 2mj.-ca?I 7. i 8.mj.?
> Mi naime popravili spermiogram,sada imamo theratozoospermiju i nemamo zeleno svijetlo za postupak nego MM mora ponoviti spermiogram,opet.Koliko dobro toliko jao.


zato što rade sve subote i sve praznike pa im se nakupi slobodnih dana

----------


## kiša

> zato što rade sve subote i sve praznike pa im se nakupi slobodnih dana


evo ovako oni ti subote i praznike rade da se nama postupci ne bi odgađali, jer što ako te dopadne punkcija ili transfer baš u subotu, kužiš? u tom ti je fora

----------


## kiša

joj oprosti, krivo sam povezala, učinilo mi se da ti nije jasno zašto rade subote i praznike, sorry

----------


## nevena

Cure, sad sam zvala sestre i one kaze da je dr. L u petak jako kratko ipak gore. ALi nije znala reci do kada. jel slucajno neka zna do kada je gore? otprilike
I u ponedjeljak normalno rade jel tako?

hvala puno

----------


## angel 1

Nevena,
ja sam čula isto da je u petak gore,ali ni sestre neznaju točno do kad..... Sestra Sonja mi reče da će navodno sam trudnice pogledat.. Pa ak ti je hitno ti urani, ak nije onda u pon...

----------


## nevena

thanks angel

----------


## snow.ml

nevena nije te dugo bilo...što se dešava kod tebe :Smile:

----------


## zvdanijela

> Nevena,
> ja sam čula isto da je u petak gore,ali ni sestre neznaju točno do kad..... Sestra Sonja mi reče da će navodno sam trudnice pogledat.. Pa ak ti je hitno ti urani, ak nije onda u pon...


 cure koje ste u zadnje vrijeme aktivne, kakva je situacija s gužvom? da li se dugo čeka za pregled?

----------


## nevena

> nevena nije te dugo bilo...što se dešava kod tebe


Draga snow, ne usudim se priznati na glas ni sebi a kamoli drugima, beta je pozitivna pa bi trebala na uzv.
Pratim i tebe ovdje i strasno mi je zao sto je sve tako ispalo.  I od srca zelim da ovaj stimulirani bude dobitan. Imas malo godina a to je veliki plus.
I jedan savjet cisto od srca, ako imate financijskih sredstava bilo bi dobro da se prijavite negdje vani. Vidim da imas PCOS a tu je rizik od hiperstimulacije i velikog broja js pa steta ih je sve ne iskoristiti.

Puno srece ti zelim i drzi se

Zvdanijela, rekla bi da na zalost nema neke guzve i da se ne ceka dugo kao nekad davno prije.
Sretno!

----------


## snow.ml

pa to je prekrasna vijest... :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  a gdje si ti bila isto na VV ili vani...

mi ćemo sada vidjeti ako ne uspije prvi puta sa stimulacijom naručit ćemo se vani ali neznam još gdje...vjerovatno Maribor...u to vrijeme ćemo skupiti love...

ovo zadnje me slomilo...jedva čekam da sve ovo sada krene i prođe pa da vidim krejnji rezultat...
super mi je čuti kada netko uspije, i meni daje nadu za dalje...
želim ti školsku trudnoću i da sada uživaš sa svojom bubicom u stomaku...

hoće li biti Neven? :Zaljubljen:  :Saint:

----------


## Darkica

> Ma pratim ja sve vas !  Prvi pregled  sam obavila  01.04   i također imam kontrolni kod dr. Lučija, nosim sve iste nalaze ko i ti. Pa ono ajde da ti se javim kad ćemo već biti tamo isti dan!


Moze, bilo bi mi jako drago upoznati te...javit cu ti se jos u nedjelju da ti makar kazem kako ces me prepoznati  :Smile:

----------


## maby

> Moze, bilo bi mi jako drago upoznati te...javit cu ti se jos u nedjelju da ti makar kazem kako ces me prepoznati


Super! Meni kasne poruke,znaš već....

----------


## nevena

Snow,

postupak je bio na VV obican klomifenski. i mene iznenadila takva dobra reakcija, moram priznati krenula sam bez ikakvih ocekivanja citajuci iskustva cura sa klomifenom koja nisu bas bajna. no valjda dodje kad se najmanje nadas.

a dal ce biti Neven, hm ne znam u toku svih ovih godina imena su se "razmnozila" ali vidjet cemo sta ce na kraju ispasti. za sad cekam taj uzv

puno srece ti zelim sa ovim stimuliranim snow, drzi se

----------


## Petronjela

*Nevena* pa to je prekrasno! Želim ti jedno malo srčeko koje jako kuca na UZV-u!
*Angel 1* kad i ja malo bolje razmislim,ljeto je super vrijeme za kućnu radinost! Iako nam je ostala therato..al možda se i to popravi,s vremenom...
Čekam prvi dan M da sredim hormone u ponedjeljak al koza nikak da dodje,već dva dana nešto roskasto al nje još nema..
Cure sretno svima,pogotovo čekalicama bete!

----------


## lberc

Nevena čestitam!

----------


## Darkica

Nevena, moje čestitke :Heart:

----------


## Ela28

Evo da se i ja javim.Ja sam bila prošli petak i kaže doktor idemo u drugi postupak.A ja njemu da ne mogu nego tek najesen.Jesam baksuz.Zavod za nezaposlene me maltene prisilio na osposobljavanje koje traje do kraja 6.mjeseca i kako bi onda tražila slobodne dane.Ali za 9.mjesec mi ne pada na pamet da odgodim pa makar me i brisali.

----------


## Ela28

Naravo čestitke i od mene  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Nevena, čestitke!!!
Ela 28, i ja sam trebala ići u drugi postupak, a ono ništa od toga, već drugi put imam cistu na jajniku. Trebala sam ići prošli mjesec i došla 3.dan kad ono cista i ništa od klomifena. Za tj dana sam došla na kontrolu i nema ciste, krećemo sljedeći mj. Došao sljedeći mj i danas opet ultrazvuk i opet cista! I to neka za koju ni dr nije siguran pa me šalje napraviti CA 125. Jel netko zna što je to? Navodno su to neki tumorski biljezi da se isključi endometrioza. Kad je dr L. na godišnjem? Čula sam da je u dr.dijelu 6.mj, pa da je i u 7.i 8.mj. Morat ću opet na jesen

----------


## snow.ml

> Nevena, čestitke!!!
> Ela 28, i ja sam trebala ići u drugi postupak, a ono ništa od toga, već drugi put imam cistu na jajniku. Trebala sam ići prošli mjesec i došla 3.dan kad ono cista i ništa od klomifena. Za tj dana sam došla na kontrolu i nema ciste, krećemo sljedeći mj. Došao sljedeći mj i danas opet ultrazvuk i opet cista! I to neka za koju ni dr nije siguran pa me šalje napraviti CA 125. Jel netko zna što je to? Navodno su to neki tumorski biljezi da se isključi endometrioza. Kad je dr L. na godišnjem? Čula sam da je u dr.dijelu 6.mj, pa da je i u 7.i 8.mj. Morat ću opet na jesen


sada kad ovo čitam mene je malo strah jer mi je na zadnjem pregledu vidio cistu...ako ne pukne gotova sam...sve se pomiče za jesen...koma...a takve sam sreće da će tako i biti...još je osjetim i jako je velika, puno veća od ostalih...trebam dobiti M do utorka...

----------


## hello kitty

Želim prijaviti  današnju betu koja iznosi 1600.jedini problem je što sam ušla u hiper pa moram mirovat,držite fige ponavljam ju u nedelju.

----------


## Superman

*hello kitty*, čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## andiko

Hello Kitty !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Čestitam!!!

Nevena - velike čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nevena

Hvala cure.

hello kitty cestitam od srca !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jasna09

> sada kad ovo čitam mene je malo strah jer mi je na zadnjem pregledu vidio cistu...ako ne pukne gotova sam...sve se pomiče za jesen...koma...a takve sam sreće da će tako i biti...još je osjetim i jako je velika, puno veća od ostalih...trebam dobiti M do utorka...


Meni je dr. jučer vidio 2 ciste na jajniku, već sam tetkicu trebala dobiti 11.05 ali mi je cista sve pomaknula. Moje su vodene od više Klomifenskih postupaka. Jel imate možda kakav savjet da što prije puknu i da dobijem tetkicu? Sada bi trebala ući u stimulaciju.

----------


## angel 1

Ej Kitty ČESTITAM !! Pa ti si stvarno turbo trudna ! Može bit i blizanci ili trojke!!? I ja danas dočekah betu.... nije kao tvoja.. 67,5 al kaže dr da je trudnoća ! Sad je sve u Božjim rukama da nastavi dalje rasti.. Ja u utorak moram ponovit betu, al sumnjam da ću tebe dostići  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kinki

Drage žene, ja sam ovde uljez-u postupku sam na Vinogradskoj.   Ajde budite tako dobre pa mi recite kakve vi to pikice primate NAKON transfera???  I drugo pitanje-kada se prestaje sa suprefactom-ako večeras prima štopericu dal odma prestajem ili ga nastavljam sprejat još danas? Ili nastavljam sve do punkcije???To sam zaboravila pitat svog dr, a sad nema nikog u bolnici jer su svi na Plitvicama.  Hvala unaprid!

----------


## angel 1

Hello Kinki! Prvo Suprefact.. taj dan kad je štoperica podjeliš u 4 puta (meni je napisao u 9, 13,18 i 23,30h) i onda gotovo sa sprejanjem! A što se tiče pikica..koliko znam daju ih samo na VV..kao mogu pomoći da se embrij primi,al nije dokazano.. Dobijemo 1/4 choragona ( ili ovitrelle) pa Decapeptil pa opet choragon i to u određene dane nakon tarnsfera ..
 Sretno u postupku !

----------


## pirica

> Drage žene, ja sam ovde uljez-u postupku sam na Vinogradskoj.   Ajde budite tako dobre pa mi recite kakve vi to pikice primate NAKON transfera???  I drugo pitanje-kada se prestaje sa suprefactom-ako večeras prima štopericu dal odma prestajem ili ga nastavljam sprejat još danas? Ili nastavljam sve do punkcije???To sam zaboravila pitat svog dr, a sad nema nikog u bolnici jer su svi na Plitvicama.  Hvala unaprid!


zadnje špricanje suprefacta pola sata nakon štoperice

----------


## kinki

Hvala vam punoooooooooooooooooo!!! Pitam vas jer mi se čini da vas je na VV najviše trudnica....Blago vama!

----------


## Darkica

> Želim prijaviti  današnju betu koja iznosi 1600.jedini problem je što sam ušla u hiper pa moram mirovat,držite fige ponavljam ju u nedelju.


 Cestitam ti, Kitty! :Klap:

----------


## Šiškica

Kitty čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   vidiš da je sve super .. a bila si tak presimistična..

Od nas 4 koje smo bile na transveru  29.4. tri imamo negativnu betu :Sad:

----------


## hello kitty

:Very Happy: Hvala cure svima na podršci , ali još puno toga me čeka i mene i vas, ali moramo mislit pozitivno i nadat se da će sve biti ok,jer vječiti strah čovjeka izluđuje.

----------


## jelena30

danas napravila kućni test 13dpt i negativan je, dr A mi je napisao da betu vadim 18 ali mislim da nema smisla.
 Inaće imala sam 2js, obe su se oplodile i vračena su mi 2 embrija

----------


## mimimuc

*jelena 30*- svakako vadi betu , možda te iznenadi

----------


## angel 1

Jelena 30 i ja ti savjetujem da vadiš betu.. I ja sam 13dnt napravila test-crtica tanka,blijeda, jedva vidljiva..isto sam mislila ništa! Jučer vadila betu 16dnt kad ono ima beta..67,5 nije baš nešto,al kaže dr da je trudnoća i ak nastavi rasti ima šanse..tak da nikad neznaš..

----------


## jelena30

Lagano me boli trbuh baš kao pred M i imam smeđkasti iscjedak ali izvadit ću betu pa se možda iznenadim,
ipak meni je na testu bila samo jedna ali debela crta

----------


## ksena28

*Rezultate će na kongresu koji se upravo održava na Plitvicama   iznijeti predstavnik posebnog povjerenstva. Ali koristim priliku   postaviti pitanje zašto bolnica »Vuk Vrhovac« nije radila umjetne   oplodnje cijelog rujna i prosinca prošle godine? Nadam se da to nije iz   politikantskih razloga, da bi rezultati bili lošiji. Mjesec dana, ali   opravdano zbog obnove, nije radio ni odjel medicinske oplodnje na Svetom   Duhu. ... 
*

evo što o VV-u kaže naš ministar u današnjem intervjuu u Vjesniku

----------


## nokia

Čestitke :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
angel 
kitty i 
nevena

----------


## duga30

*Nevena, Angel, Kitty* čestitam vam od srca! Jesam vam rekla da samo treba pozitivno razmišljati! Kitty ja mirujem cijelu trudnoću, ali to nije problem kad znam zašto tj. zbog koga mirujem! Cijelu trudnoću se isprepliću sreća i strah, stalno misliš da li je sve u redu, pogotovo dok ne osjetiš dijete (dok ne oživi). I nadalje će biti probadanja jer će se maternica rastezati, pa i laganih grčeva. Cure uživajte u sreći i trudnoći!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Darkica

> Super! Meni kasne poruke,znaš već....


*maby*, zašto mi kod tebe ne daje opciju PP? Uglavnom, javim ti se jos sutra, pa se u ponedjeljak vidimo na VV :Smile:

----------


## nataša

> sada kad ovo čitam mene je malo strah jer mi je na zadnjem pregledu vidio cistu...ako ne pukne gotova sam...sve se pomiče za jesen...koma...a takve sam sreće da će tako i biti...još je osjetim i jako je velika, puno veća od ostalih...trebam dobiti M do utorka...


e to isto se i meni događa...sve je otkazano za jesen, i to zbog ciste!! ma za poludit!

 isto je velika, 5,5 cm! nadam se da će otić sad sa menstruacijom, ma...

----------


## maby

darkice, nemam pojma....ako si možda na forum hr. tamo mi pp radi

----------


## Darkica

> darkice, nemam pojma....ako si možda na forum hr. tamo mi pp radi


Nema veze, tu cu ti napisati za sutra...kada smislim sto cu obuci, da me mozes odmah uociti  :Smile:

----------


## hello kitty

Prijavljujem današnju betu 4049 !!!pa  si vi sad mislite.

----------


## legal alien

Cestitke hello kitty!!!! 

Vec neko vrijeme nisam bas redovita, apstiniram od foruma i nastojim ne misliti na MPO, IVF, ICSI, AIH, HSG i sve te lijepe kratice... kako bi odmorila psihu i spremna docekala planirani postupak u 6. mjesecu. Sad mi se letimicnim pregledom cini da ipak imamo novih trudnica na VV sto mi vraca nadu i entuzijazam.
Imate li netko sluzbenu informaciju glede zadnjeg tjedna u 6. mjesecu? Rade li dokotori taj tjedan ili ne? Ukoliko ne rade bojim se da mi se postupak odgadja za 9. mjesec... ili dalje.

----------


## Darkica

Bravo, kitty! Sretno!

----------


## Marnie

zadnji tjedan u 6. mjesecu je kongres u Rimu gdje će vjerojatno svi dr.-i ići, ali ipak bolje nazovi i provjeri da budeš sigurna.

----------


## legal alien

Thx za info marnie!

----------


## Darkica

*maby*, kako je meni sestra prilikom narudzbe rekla da dodjem oko 11, ja cu tamo najkasnije doci oko pola 11 kao i prosli put. Nisam sigurna jos sto cu odjenuti, pa ti to ne mogu reci...jer uvijek se mogu predomisliti ujutro :Smile:  Ali, u svakom slucaju, cca 170cm, blondina, kosa do iznad ramena, ravna...mozda pomogne :Smile:  Nadam se da se onda sutra vidimo :Smile: ))i upoznamo :Smile: )))

----------


## maby

> *maby*, kako je meni sestra prilikom narudzbe rekla da dodjem oko 11, ja cu tamo najkasnije doci oko pola 11 kao i prosli put. Nisam sigurna jos sto cu odjenuti, pa ti to ne mogu reci...jer uvijek se mogu predomisliti ujutro Ali, u svakom slucaju, cca 170cm, blondina, kosa do iznad ramena, ravna...mozda pomogne Nadam se da se onda sutra vidimo))i upoznamo)))


Ok,malo je to smiješno ovak ,ali nadam se da se vidimo! Jedino sigurno je da ću ja u ruci nositi< LJUBIČASTI  FASCIKL> sa nalazima.

----------


## azrijelka36

bok svima
evo ja sam u četvrtak prvi put bila kod lučija
dobila sam onaj popis pretraga koje muž ija moramo obaviti
nisam iz zg
to su pretrage  za hepatitis, hiv, sifilis, krvnu grupu..tražiti ću ginića uputnice za petrovu u zg. molim vas da mi kažete jer se za to treba naručivati? ili da samo dođemo tamo s uputnicam? u koliko sati? rekli su mi da se čeka 2 tjedna za rezultate tih pretraga..hm

hvala unaprijed!  :Kiss: 

e da..zvala sam kod androloga za muža.al za 6 mj je sve bilo puno, pa su mi rekli da zovem 1.6 za 7.mj. pa mi nije jasno zašto piše na njihovim stranicama da se za spermiogram ne treba naručivati?

----------


## maby

> bok svima
> evo ja sam u četvrtak prvi put bila kod lučija
> dobila sam onaj popis pretraga koje muž ija moramo obaviti
> nisam iz zg
> to su pretrage  za hepatitis, hiv, sifilis, krvnu grupu..tražiti ću ginića uputnice za petrovu u zg. molim vas da mi kažete jer se za to treba naručivati? ili da samo dođemo tamo s uputnicam? u koliko sati? rekli su mi da se čeka 2 tjedna za rezultate tih pretraga..hm
> 
> hvala unaprijed! 
> 
> e da..zvala sam kod androloga za muža.al za 6 mj je sve bilo puno, pa su mi rekli da zovem 1.6 za 7.mj. pa mi nije jasno zašto piše na njihovim stranicama da se za spermiogram ne treba naručivati?


Ne treba se naručivati za Petrovu 3 ,samo dođeš sa uputnicama za sebe i muža. Dosta brzo ti to tamo ide,mislim da je vađenje krvi samo do 11h. Nalazi gotovi za 8-10 dana. Ovo za androloga ni meni nije bilo jasno. Ja sam isto prvo zvala i naručila M. To ti je dugooooo čekanje,a ne ovo u Petrovoj !

----------


## Darkica

> Ok,malo je to smiješno ovak ,ali nadam se da se vidimo! Jedino sigurno je da ću ja u ruci nositi< LJUBIČASTI  FASCIKL> sa nalazima.


A ja CRVENI  :Smile: ...

----------


## kiša

> Prijavljujem današnju betu 4049 !!!pa  si vi sad mislite.


čestitam čestitam čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Kitty i Angel,čestitam!

----------


## azrijelka36

> Ne treba se naručivati za Petrovu 3 ,samo dođeš sa uputnicama za sebe i muža. Dosta brzo ti to tamo ide,mislim da je vađenje krvi samo do 11h. Nalazi gotovi za 8-10 dana. Ovo za androloga ni meni nije bilo jasno. Ja sam isto prvo zvala i naručila M. To ti je dugooooo čekanje,a ne ovo u Petrovoj !


hvalaja sam rekla lučiju da moram tek u 6 mj zvat za 7 mj za spermiogram, pa mi je on dao adresu privatnog laboratorija koji koristi istu aparaturu kao i u VV i da možemo tamo doći. tako da mislim da ćemo to tako rješiti.

----------


## Petronjela

*Kitty* i *Angel* čestitam!!!!Bravo cure,čuvajte bebače!

----------


## kiša

cure, jel tko bio na vv danas ili ovih dana, kakvo je stanje, jel se može brzo do postupka?????

----------


## tikica_69

Iskrene cestitke VV trudnicama!!!  :Klap:

----------


## Petronjela

Samo za obavijest..dr.A nema ovaj tjedan na VV-u.

----------


## Mini3

Cure, imam pitanje, ako mi koja od vas može pomoći bila bih zahvalna. Idem u postupak za par dana. Morala bih trošiti vaginalete od 1dc, međutim nisam ih uspjela nigdje nabaviti. Možete li mi reći gdje ih mogu kupiti u Zgb?

----------


## Mini3

I ja sam imala cistu i nije mi prošla nakon dva mjeseca Dulphastonea, pa ju je dr. morao punktirati prije nego krenem u postupak.

----------


## andream

Ja sam vaginalete kupovala u ljekarni na VV-u, mislim da su ih cure jedino tamo i kupovale.

----------


## Mini3

> e to isto se i meni događa...sve je otkazano za jesen, i to zbog ciste!! ma za poludit!
> 
> isto je velika, 5,5 cm! nadam se da će otić sad sa menstruacijom, ma...


I ja sam imala cistu i nije mi prošla nakon dva mjeseca Dulphastonea, pa ju je dr. morao punktirati prije nego krenem u postupak.

----------


## Mini3

> Ja sam vaginalete kupovala u ljekarni na VV-u, mislim da su ih cure jedino tamo i kupovale.


Hvala na brzom odgovoru. Ja sam naravno bila presretna zbog činjenice da napokon nakon godinu dana krećem u postupak pa sam odjurila ko muha bez glave i zaboravila na vaginalete, i tražila ih po gradu ali uzalud. Morat ću onda ipak u ljekarnu na VV.

----------


## maby

Darkice,kad ste došli na red i šta vam je rekao dr. dalje?

----------


## Darkica

> Darkice,kad ste došli na red i šta vam je rekao dr. dalje?


Hej! Nismo jos dugo cekali nakon sto ste vi otisli. I mi smo bili gotovi prije 14 sati. Uglavnom, isto kao i vi...i mene je opet pregledao (utz), uzeo mi je nalaze, osim krvne grupe koju mi je vratio...i rekao je da 21.6. dodjemo na pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje, pa nakon toga odmah k njemu da se dogovorimo sto dalje.Ali, sada mi nije spomenuo postupak niti jednom rijecju.Samo da je s-gram los i da ce embriolog imati obradu od nekih 3-4 sata. Nista sto nisam znala, jer sam i sama vidjela sto pise na s-gramu.Uglavnom, sada to savjetovanje i dr L u lipnju...pa mozda tada budemo sta pametniji :Smile:  Uglavnom, MM ce nastaviti piti onaj 'koktel' tabletica i ne zali se :Smile: 
Pozdrav tebi i TM od mene i MM. Drago mi je da smo se upoznale :Heart:

----------


## maby

Super,idemo polako prema našim bebicama! I mene ludo zanima šta slijedi nakon tog savjetovanja,samo što nećemo biti isti dan tamo,ovako smo si skratile čekanje brbljajući..... I nama je drago što smo se upoznali !

----------


## Šiškica

Što se tiče vaginaleta ja sam ih naručila u Gradskoj ljekarni (onoj na trgu) i bile su gotove za dva dana..
Magistri sam dala recept  i povjesti bolesti , ona je to faksira i naručila.. za dva dana stiglo . 10 vaginaleta je koštalo mislim 30 kn.
A sprej vam je najjeftiniji na Dolcu 410 kn.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> *Rezultate će na kongresu koji se upravo održava na Plitvicama iznijeti predstavnik posebnog povjerenstva. Ali koristim priliku postaviti pitanje zašto bolnica »Vuk Vrhovac« nije radila umjetne oplodnje cijelog rujna i prosinca prošle godine? Nadam se da to nije iz politikantskih razloga, da bi rezultati bili lošiji. Mjesec dana, ali opravdano zbog obnove, nije radio ni odjel medicinske oplodnje na Svetom Duhu. ... 
> *
> 
> evo što o VV-u kaže naš ministar u današnjem intervjuu u Vjesniku


Hmmm a veceras u Dnevniku Nove tv se hvalio najprije rezultatima s VV.Ne znam samo da li tko broji bacene jajne stanice, otkazane postupke, izostanak ET-a a sve to zbog ove dvije sporne odredbe zakona.
Naravno pridruzujem se cestitkama svim trudnicama sa VV uz zelju da nas bude sto vise usprkos svemu.

----------


## Mini3

> Što se tiče vaginaleta ja sam ih naručila u Gradskoj ljekarni (onoj na trgu) i bile su gotove za dva dana..
> Magistri sam dala recept i povjesti bolesti , ona je to faksira i naručila.. za dva dana stiglo . 10 vaginaleta je koštalo mislim 30 kn.
> A sprej vam je najjeftiniji na Dolcu 410 kn.


Hvala Šiškice na informacijama. Na žalost sa sprejem zaletila i na VV platila 500,00 kn. Vaginalete sam kupila na VV. Bilo me samo strah da od stresa ne dobijem mengu ranije, a ja još nisam sve nabavila. Sada spremna čekam 1dc, a onda je sve u Božjim rukama.

----------


## snow.ml

od danas sam šmrkalica a u četvrtak gore...idemo sve ispočetka :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## pino

drage žene (i muški), 

možda ne znate da se VV namjerava od jeseni pripojiti Merkuru, kao dio reforme zdravstva. Tko zna što će to značiti za budućnost VV-a - možda će se sasvim osuti - a to je daleko najveća IVF klinika, 3 puta veća od sljedeće (Petrove i SD i Cita koji su otprilike istih veličina) po broju postupaka. 

Hoću vam reći da se dijabetes.hr buni protiv takve odluke, a možda bi morali i vi... dijabetes.hr organizira konferenciju za stampu danas, srijeda 19.5. u 10h u Ilici 48/II kat. www.dijabetes.hr 

Možete si zamisliti kakav bi kaos jedno preseljenje izazvalo? Tko zna što to znači za liječnike, sestre, osoblje, uhodani način rada - za VAS... Vi ste pacijenti, vi možete nešto oko toga i napraviti, protestirati, organizirati... Spasite VV... Eto, da vam stavim bubu u uho

----------


## amariya

Pa da, i inače Milinović prihvaća naša mišljenja, savjete, pa će vjerojatno i u ovom slučaju. Hoću reći, u nama važnijim stvarima Milinović nije makao malim prstom i svako popuštanje on valjda doživljava kao vlastiti poraz tako da nema šanse da on i u ovome ne promjeni. Bilo bi dobro informiraju što će biti s IVF-om nakon pripajanja, kako sam ja iščitavala po medijima, ne bi bilo za nas nekih promjena.

----------


## BHany

to nitko ne zna kako će od jeseni funkcionirati...ni oni gore na VV-u, ali sigurno neće biti isto kad se odjel humane pripoji ginekološkom odjelu na Merkuru...

a ako se nitko ne buni, ništa se neće niti promjeniti
ali neću opet trubiti o tome
nije stvar da će milinović ikoga slušati, a posebno ne pacijente, ali kako stalni pritisak, građanski neposluh i otpor ipak izaziva reakcije kako se, evo vidi i iz (našeg i nekoliko drugih primjera) zadnjih nekoliko dana
no to traži osobni angažman, a pomaci su mali i spori
no to ne znači da ih ne treba raditi...jer da svi odabreu tu opciju...stvari se nikada ne bi mijenjale na bolje

zato pozdravljam inicijativu dijabetičara i mislim također da im se trebamo pridružiti u njihovim nastojanjima

----------


## angel 1

Ja također uvijek podržavam svaku građansku inicijativu..makar rijetko se uspije nešto postići s time..ali možda jednom..
Što se tiče VV ja isto mislim da je to samo administrativno spajanje (jedna uprava i to) i mislim da će ekipa ostati ista,nevjerujem ni da će ih seliti.. A kako sam ovih dana gore vidim da dr normalno naručuju žene za 9mj. Ne vjerujem da bi to radili da znaju da ih više neće biti u 9mj.
Uglavnom nadam se da se neće puno promijeniti bar u pogledu pacijenata..

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja također uvijek podržavam svaku građansku inicijativu..makar rijetko se uspije nešto postići s time..ali možda jednom..
> Što se tiče VV ja isto mislim da je to samo administrativno spajanje (jedna uprava i to) i mislim da će ekipa ostati ista,nevjerujem ni da će ih seliti.. A kako sam ovih dana gore vidim da dr normalno naručuju žene za 9mj. Ne vjerujem da bi to radili da znaju da ih više neće biti u 9mj.
> Uglavnom nadam se da se neće puno promijeniti bar u pogledu pacijenata..


 ni ja se ne bih baš složila s ovime, jer mislim da bi itekako mogli seliti i fizički na Merkur....... 

Nemojmo zaboraviti da bi VV trebao imati anesteziologa i naravno prikladne prostore da žene mogu ostati ležati, buditi se nakon anestezije, a to oni još uopće nemaju, ali će imati na Merkuru....... 

Dobro je Bhany rekla, tko zna što će nas dočekati na jesen 2010.

----------


## TrudyC

Na Merkuru je radi preuređenja još uvijek dar mar - gužve na gin. poliklinici su neopisive, žene se i za hitne posutpke naručuju 8 do 10 dana kasnije ili čak otkazuju i šalju na druge klinike. Iskreno mislim da od preseljenja VV-a (našeg odjela) na Merkur u idućih godinu dana (najmanje) neće biti ništa

----------


## Kadauna

Trudy, prije 4 mjeseca još nitko nije ni sanjao da bi Le Ministre mogao spajati VV i Merkur, a evo oni se ipak dogovorili i odlučili.  Stoga nam ni "bauštela" na Merkuru  neće pomoći.

----------


## TrudyC

U teoriji preseljnje VV odjela na Merkur bi bila prava stvar (novi, moderni prostori, više mjesta, manje gužve), ali svi znamo kakva je praksa u Hrvata :Rolling Eyes: ....No mislim da nema mjesta panici za sad, tako da cure stvarno nemojte još i oko toga brinutu...Zakon nam dovoljno zagorčava život

----------


## angel 1

> U teoriji preseljnje VV odjela na Merkur bi bila prava stvar (novi, moderni prostori, više mjesta, manje gužve), ali svi znamo kakva je praksa u Hrvata....No mislim da nema mjesta panici za sad, tako da cure stvarno nemojte još i oko toga brinutu...Zakon nam dovoljno zagorčava život


Ja isto mislim da ako bi se i preselili da bi mi pacjenti profitirali..jer dobri dr u boljim uvjetima.. mogu biti samo još bolji uspjesi !! A osobno jako podržavam ovo s anestezijom jer nakon 7 punkcija na živo.. brrr.. mislm da ne bi više mogla..  To bi bio jedini razlog zbog kojeg sam razmišljala promijeniti kliniku...

----------


## Bebel

Pripajanje može značiti SVAŠTA, a jedno je sigurno, a to je da će biti promjena u odnosu na sadašnje stanje. E sad, promjena može biti na bolje i gore.
Pod bolje vidim-prostorne uvjete i anesteziologa (kome je nužan), a pod „gore“- gubitak osoblja (sestre i doktori). 
Naime, tko jamči da će ostati sestre i doktori nakon pripajanja?!
Spajanje je nemoguće napraviti,a da se u isto vrijeme ne reže kadar... Broj sestara će se kod spajanja sigurno smanjiti, a sigurno i broj doktora.
Neće biti samo smanjenje u upravi već i po odjelima.
Ja sam definitivno mišljenje da je to kraj za sadašnju kadrovsku strukturu VV-a. Nema više „naše male klinike“.
Također, uspješnost odjela ovisi i o voditelju, a tko vam jamči da to neće biti netko sa Merkura. Pa ipak su neki od njih potpisnici suglasnosti zakona. Gle čuda...
Nemojmo se zavaravati da će biti bolje...
Ostaje mi samo nada da sam u krivu...mada se to rijetko događa (rekao bi MM).

----------


## mimimuc

drage moje VV-ovke , bolje nemože biti , samo gore , za nas. 
profitirati mogu samo oni sa Merkura , oni dobivaju ( naše osoblje), mi gubimo.
ako sve mi ostanemo na klinici , opet bude koma gužva i možda opet nebude uvjeta za anesteziju.... 
ne veselim se ničemu :Sad:

----------


## BHany

a kad naši doktori počnu dežurati i raditi opću ginekologiju, porode...ako sve bude isti odjel...kao na petrovoj...ako može petrova, može i merkur zar ne? s tom malom razlikom što vv ima nekoliko puta više pacijenata...sve u svrhu rezanja osoblja i budžeta?

----------


## goodwitch

doktori naručuju jer moraju"normalno" raditi..
reprodukcija se sigurno seli,ali se još ne zna di će s njima zbog tih radova,a krajnji rok preseljenja bi trebao biti do kraja godine..
ne zna se još tko se seli,pod kojim uvjetima..u Merkuru imaju doktore koji se bave potpomognutom oplodnjom,tako da lako moguće da netko od njih bude voditelj..
*Bebel* je sve super sažela,a pogotovo da nema više "naše male klinike"..
žalosno je što je tako nešto napravljeno,ali nema plana kako će se to sprovesti tj.možda i ima ,ali ga oni kojih se to tiče ne znaju..
*BHany* apsolutno se slažem šta se tiče tog otpor jer ministar stalno uvodi nekakve nove promjene ,ali ne znam na čiju korist...te se puši,te se ne puši,ukida dodatno osiguranje,rodilišta,a evo i neke odjele očigledno i to na "svoj" način..pa vidi se koliko je nerazuman kaj se MPO-a tiče,zašto bi sad radio nešto u korist pacijenata?!poanta svega je smanjit troškove kaj se njegovog resora tiče...

----------


## MIJA 32

hitno trebamo pacijenticu za otvoreno

svi detalji
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/56058-h...as-za-Otvoreno

----------


## RuzicaSB

Mislim da sad vec i ptice na granama znaju za milinoviceve nebulozne poteze ali on je vlast jbg. Primjetila sam da su i neki lijecnici na Plitvicama porucili da oni kao struka moraju prihvacati i postivati zakone koje izglasa vlada i da jedino mi gradjani mozemo nesto mijenjati.Sve je dakle na nama.I ako su se vec pobunili dijabeticari naravno da im treba pruziti potporu a i iznijeti nase stajaliste.Ne dajmo im nasu malu kliniku!

----------


## RuzicaSB

I zaboravih reci u ponedjeljak sam gore pa se nadam da cu sresti bar jedno poznato lice.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ne znam jeste li vidjele novo referendumsko pitanje na Novoj tv:
Treba li se zamrzavanje zametaka ipak dopustiti tezim slucajevima?
Za sada samo *39% za DA a 61% za NE 
*

----------


## beba38

Ne mogu vjerovati , sad gledam dnevnik nove tv i uz ministra Milinovića naš dragi dr. Lučinger , katastrofa , i taj čovjek me razočarao , priča jedno nama pacijentima , a rame uz rame Milinoviću ,UŽASSSSSSSSS!!!!!!, ovo sve drage moje ide u propast, živu propast , pa svi nas muljaju i sve ide preko naših leđa, možemo im se na glavu popeti , ali ništa nećemo postići , sami smo , nijedan lječnik nije stao uz nas , nitko nije potvrdio ono što smo mi prolazimo , i kako je nama UŽASSSSSSSSSS!!!!!

----------


## ksena28

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA naši "divni predivni" liječnici HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA 

dr vlaisavljević HERE I COME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Je jedino koji je javno stao uz nas je dr. Vlaisavljević da li je to zbog straha ili ucjene ili neke koristi koje ti liječnici imaju mi ovdje možemo samo nagađati pravi odgovor znaju samo oni

----------


## beba38

Ma vidiš ti to , divni su  nam naši doktori , svi gledaju svoj interes i svoj đep FUJ!!!!, bila sam u postupku prošli mj. i nije slavno završilo , rekla sam više nikada na VV , i evo već me popustilo i jučer prijateljici velim dok čekam na Maribor , otići ću još jednom kod dr. Lučingera  , do večeras dok nisam ovo vidjela na tv , i ponovo kažem sad, ma neće me više vidjeti klinika VV

----------


## jelena30

Baš lijepo od naših doktora.... A svi su kao uz nas "pa znamo kako vam je teško, nemojte odustati, zakon nije u redu, samo se borite, vi ste u pravu itd. itd." 
Mogla bi ovako u nedogede. Neka ih je sram pa bez obzira koje razloge oni imaju kao opravdanje: ucjena, gubitak posla ili nešto treće

----------


## frka

ne mogu vjerovati....

ma ja sam 100% sigurna da su pod pritiskom.. bar dr.L... odbijam vjerovati da bi podrzao ovu sprdnju od zakona... ma jednostavno nema sanse!
samo cega se dr-i toliko boje da se pokoravaju doticom? jer svi dobro znamo da se vecina njih protivi spornim odredbama...

bas sam tuzna... koliko manipulacija, pa to svijet nije vidio...

----------


## Mali Mimi

A mogli su možda ne pojavit se na toj presici, pa valjda ne bi dobili otkaz zbog toga ili mogu? Ovako ispada da su na njegovoj strani, stvarno me nervira ta dvoličnost!

----------


## beba38

> A mogli su možda ne pojavit se na toj presici, pa valjda ne bi dobili otkaz zbog toga ili mogu? Ovako ispada da su na njegovoj strani, stvarno me nervira ta dvoličnost!


 sa ovim se u potpunosti slažem  i nikako ne treba za nekoga dati ruku , svi lažu i dvolićni su , ma ja večeras neću moći spavati , šokirala sam se kada sam ga vidjela , još uvjek ne mogu vjerovati , možda su čak istinite priće da ide u privatnike , te mu možda treba potpora ministra , i ovo sapanje klinika  KATASTROFA, ništa nam se dobro ne piše !

sa svim se kod nas manipulira , to je hrvatska stvarnost...

----------


## snow.ml

curke ja mislim da onaj  :Evil or Very Mad:  manipulira sa dr L i da je on morao doći na presicu jer se stalno priča o VV kao najvećoj MPO klinici...sumnjam da bi bio dvoličan...to nije samo moja utjeha nego i čvrsto mišljenje...
i meni na poslu kada nešto narede moram to poštivati jer znam što me čeka...premda to nije nešto što bi ja ikad učinila, ali po naređenju moram...a vjerovatno je to bio i kod njega...
nažalost to je kod nas u državnoj službi tako...

----------


## snow.ml

ništa od mog daljnjeg šmrkanja...vratila se sa VV sa vjesti da su mi ciste narasle na 6 cm na svakom jajniku...odgađa se postupak do sljedećeg mjeseca

----------


## Petronjela

Žao mi je* Snow.ml* ali biti će uskoro..pusa!
Još jedno *pitanjce*..trebam doći na pregled sa nalazima kod dr.A (hormoni i s-gram) pošto ovaj tjedan nije bilo doktora malo se odgodilo.Treba li taj pregled biti opet 8.dc kao i prvi pregled ili kad god?

----------


## maby

> Žao mi je* Snow.ml* ali biti će uskoro..pusa!
> Još jedno *pitanjce*..trebam doći na pregled sa nalazima kod dr.A (hormoni i s-gram) pošto ovaj tjedan nije bilo doktora malo se odgodilo.Treba li taj pregled biti opet 8.dc kao i prvi pregled ili kad god?


Na kontrolni pregled možeš doći bilo kad,samo se naruči što prije.

----------


## maby

E sad i ja imam jedno pitanjce. Kako izgleda pravno i psihološko savjetovanje (naručeni smo 18.06.) i da li taj isti dan idemo odmah i kod dr.L na dogovor šta i kako dalje ?

----------


## Mona 20

Da, nakon obavljenog "savjetovanja" čekaš doktora da ti odredi termin za postupak. Savjetovanje je čista formalnost, iako mi je smetalo kada je psihologinja (koja je neko dijete koje je tek završilo faks) navaljivala da joj prepričavam kako sam se osjećala kad sam izgubila bebu u 1. postupku i kako sam to prebrodila. Morala sam ju kulturno otkantati, pa me je pustila na miru. Sve skupa savjetovanje je trajalo oko 40-tak min. (20 min. kod pravnice i 20 min. kod psihologa). Pravnica me je "upozorila" da ne bi bilo u redu da se nakon rođenja toliko željenog djeteta njega na kraju odreknem, te da sve dok se ne izvrši transfer mogu predomisliti i odustati. Sve u svemu, svi su drljali o nečemu samo da imaju o čemu pričati s nama. Obje su bile iznimno ljubazne, to stvarno ne mogu poreći.

----------


## Mona 20

> curke ja mislim da onaj  manipulira sa dr L i da je on morao doći na presicu jer se stalno priča o VV kao najvećoj MPO klinici...sumnjam da bi bio dvoličan...to nije samo moja utjeha nego i čvrsto mišljenje...
> i meni na poslu kada nešto narede moram to poštivati jer znam što me čeka...premda to nije nešto što bi ja ikad učinila, ali po naređenju moram...a vjerovatno je to bio i kod njega...
> nažalost to je kod nas u državnoj službi tako...


U potpunosti potpisujem

----------


## RuzicaSB

Mislim da sam na ovom topicu procitala da je neka curka koja je taj dan bila na VV cula kad su sestre obavijestile dr.L u pol posla da HITNO mora na sastanak kod ministra...Ma naravno da ih ministar sve manipulira i naravno da stima sve u svoju korist.Ja ne da vjerujem nego znam da je L na nasoj strani kao uostalom i velika vecina lijecnika, ali kako rece dr. R. ne mozes ti protiv sile.Jedini koji mogu nesto promijeniti i popraviti smo MI gradjani ove drzave i sto prije to shvatimo i prestanemo kukati nad sobom prije  cemo organizirati jedan veliki prosvjed za koji je trenutak i vise nego pravi i aBd smijeniti  ministra.

----------


## snow.ml

> mislim da sam na ovom topicu procitala da je neka curka koja je taj dan bila na vv cula kad su sestre obavijestile dr.l u pol posla da hitno mora na sastanak kod ministra...ma naravno da ih ministar sve manipulira i naravno da stima sve u svoju korist.ja ne da vjerujem nego znam da je l na nasoj strani kao uostalom i velika vecina lijecnika, ali kako rece dr. R. Ne mozes ti protiv sile.jedini koji mogu nesto promijeniti i popraviti smo mi gradjani ove drzave i sto prije to shvatimo i prestanemo kukati nad sobom prije  cemo organizirati jedan veliki prosvjed za koji je trenutak i vise nego pravi i abd smijeniti  ministra.


potpisujem u potpunosti

----------


## ksena28

da čovjek ne može reći kad je dosta - da je dosta e to ne vjerujem! mogao je barem reći da ima privatnih obveza i stati na kraj ovom jednoumlju!
ne mogu i ne želim vjerovati da je bio "prisiljen" tamo sjediti jer posao izgubiti ne može i neće, a čak i da se to dogodi to bi, u krajnjoj liniji, ovu našu revoluciju potaknulo na još veću, radikalniju i vjerojatno međunarodnu akciju!

ali ne, mi smo ulizivački narod, takvi su nam i liječnici!

znam da su tu cure emotivno vezane za svoje doktore,  dugo dugo se ništa kontra ekipe na VV nije ni smjelo napisati, no ovo doista ne treba promatrati jednodimezionalno. ovo je mnogo gore nešto što se čini! ovo je amen na sve, pogotovo na pacijentice koje izgaraju od truda da se ovaj nakaradni zakon promijeni...

----------


## Mali Mimi

ja potpisujem Ksenu

----------


## RuzicaSB

Mislim da spadam medju te cure koje se bore za izmjene zakona.Ovo je moje vidjenje i to bez neke pretjerane emotivne vezanosti za svog doktora.Da imam sta napisati kontra bih sigurno i napisala.Htjedoh samo reci da ne trosimo energiju uzalud nego da se koncentriramo na ono sto jos mozemo napraviti jer ovo nikako nije amen na sve i nece biti jer necemo stati dok se one stavke u zakonu koje nam najvise smetaju ne promijene.Sto se mene osobno tice na velikoj sam vagi da se okrenem izlaznoj strategiji ali od borbe za prava MPO pacijenata ne mislim ni tada odustati bas kao sto nisu odustale ni mnoge cure ovdje koje su davno ostvarile svoj cilj.

----------


## maby

MONA 20
Hvala na odgovoru. U kojoj si ti sad fazi postupka?
Još nešto ,da li je koja od vas ovdje alergična na penicilin? Ja jesam tj. bar sam bila u mlađoj dobi i od tad mi svi doktori izbjegavaju davati penicilinske lijekove,  sad ne znam da li na VV daju neki zamjenski lijek ili će me još maltretirati sa alergo- testiranjem.

----------


## tikica_69

> Mislim da spadam medju te cure koje se bore za izmjene zakona.Ovo je moje vidjenje i to bez neke pretjerane emotivne vezanosti za svog doktora.Da imam sta napisati kontra bih sigurno i napisala.Htjedoh samo reci da ne trosimo energiju uzalud nego da se koncentriramo na ono sto jos mozemo napraviti jer ovo nikako nije amen na sve i nece biti jer necemo stati dok se one stavke u zakonu koje nam najvise smetaju ne promijene.Sto se mene osobno tice na velikoj sam vagi da se okrenem izlaznoj strategiji ali od borbe za prava MPO pacijenata ne mislim ni tada odustati bas kao sto nisu odustale ni mnoge cure ovdje koje su davno ostvarile svoj cilj.


Kao da sam ja ovo napisala!

----------


## tarajan

frka.... molim te za odgovor....nova sam na forumu al  ih već neko vrijeme čitam jer smo MM i ja u istim problemima kao i većina vas.....zanima me koji je razlog tebi dr naveo za odstranjivanje jajovoda(sry ako sam direktna)...moja priča je ovakva:prije 1 god hsg-lijevi neprohodan,desni uredno prohodan ;predložena ipak potpomognuta;ja tražila drugo mišljenje i dobila ga...-trebam na lpsc-ju koju su mi i napravili 27.04.2010 ali su izvadili i oba jajovoda...bila sam u šoku od vijesti ali i od ponašanja doktora koji mi ni nakon kontrole nije objasnio šta se dogodilo....hvala ti puno

----------


## snow.ml

http://dalje.com/hr-hrvatska/zbog-no...a-manje/265421
ipak je morao biti tamo za stolom sa  :Evil or Very Mad: ...

----------


## tikica_69

snow.ml - taj link je star tocno godinu dana  :Smile:

----------


## draga

Moze mi netko potvrditi da li se radi gore 03.06.?

----------


## Mona 20

[QUOTE=maby;1630252]MONA 20
Hvala na odgovoru. U kojoj si ti sad fazi postupka?

Ja sam sad u fazi čekanja na moj 2. stimulirani postupak, dr. L. mi je rekao da ćemo ga napraviti poslije godišnjih odmora, u 9. mjesecu. Htio me je ubaciti već sada u lipnju, ali mi M. dolazi tek od sredine mjeseca, tako da njega neće biti tada tu (ide na neki put). Imamo sve papire za postupak, jedino što moram prije postupka donijeti friške nalaze briseva i ovogodišnju papu. Dokle si ti stigla?

----------


## lberc

Kak ide sad sa plaćanjem u stimuliranom,sprej,štoperica,injekcije..?

----------


## maby

MONA 20 ,baš šteta za 6mj, mogu ja na tvoje mjesto  :Smile:  uh kakva gužva bude u 9mj.  Mi čekamo taj 18.06 i to pravno i psihološko savjetovanje šta dalje to ćemo vidjet i čut Dr. L  imam sve briseve,papu,hepapitis,hiv,itd....sve uredno. MM mi je sa Teratozoo-- prešao na Astenozoospermiu ne znam dali je to bolje ili gore uglavnom čekamo ... E da i nemamo još ono <drugo mišljenje > to mi još nitko nije spomenuo.

TRAŽIM JASNU 09.....negdje na ovom forumu !!!!!!! Molila bi da mi se javi na pp.

----------


## Mona 20

Maby, onda ćeš sigurno i ti dobiti termin u 9. mjesecu, pa se možemo i osobno upoznati...Kakvo drugo mišljenje?što je to?

----------


## Mini3

Bok curke, od jučer započeo moj prvi postupak. Već dva dana koristim sprej i imam osjećaj da sam napuhnuta ko balon. Je li neka od vas imala takvo iskustvo? Koliko dugo ste koristile Hipermicin? Moramo te tabletice piti u suprug i ja istovremeno, međutim u kutiji ima samo pet tabletica, što me iznenadilo, jer to znači da ih moramo piti samo dva dana. 
Moj ginić mi naravno ništa nije znao reći ... pa to je katastrofa! Stoga su mi vaša iskustva dragocjena.

----------


## weather

Hiramicin pijete i ti i suprug 5 dana, što zači da trebaš još jednu kutiju.

----------


## frka

> frka.... molim te za odgovor....nova sam na forumu al ih već neko vrijeme čitam jer smo MM i ja u istim problemima kao i većina vas.....zanima me koji je razlog tebi dr naveo za odstranjivanje jajovoda(sry ako sam direktna)...moja priča je ovakva:prije 1 god hsg-lijevi neprohodan,desni uredno prohodan ;predložena ipak potpomognuta;ja tražila drugo mišljenje i dobila ga...-trebam na lpsc-ju koju su mi i napravili 27.04.2010 ali su izvadili i oba jajovoda...bila sam u šoku od vijesti ali i od ponašanja doktora koji mi ni nakon kontrole nije objasnio šta se dogodilo....hvala ti puno


sorry, tek sad sam vidjela...
kako to da nemas opciju privatnih poruka? 

ja sam ti imala upalu, krivo su me lijecili (mjehur umjesto jajnika/jajovoda) i sve se zagnojio. to je vjerovatno dugo "mirovalo" i kad je buknulo i dalje su tvrdili da mi nije nista, saltali me s hitne na hitnu, cak su mi rekli da odem psihijatru, a nisam mogla ni hodati od bolova... na kraju, dok sam dosla do operacijskog stola na merkuru (nakon 2 mjeseca svakodnevnog boravka na hitnoj!! - petrova i rebro), gnoj se prosirio i zahvatio i desni jajovod. ma dobro da sam ziva ostala i cudo da nije doslo do sepse...

a to sto tebi nitko nije objasnio zasto su ti izvadjeni jajovodi jednostavno nije normalno! imas potpuno pravo zahtijevati da ti se kaze u cemu je bio problem! da sam samo bila malo iskusnija i starija kad mi se to desilo, sve bih ih redom oprala jer se sve vrlo lako moglo otkriti na samom pocetku! ali nitko nije bio voljan ni spomenuti koje pretrage teba napraviti, pa makar i privatno...

sretno!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Mi smo pili Hiramicin po jednu dnevno pet dana.

----------


## angel 1

Hiramicin se pije 5 dana po 2 kapsule  dnevno(svakih 12 h po jednu) i ti i muž od prvog dana tvoje menstr. Tebi ginekologica napiše 2 kutije, a njemu dr. opće prakse.. čudi me da to tvoja ginekologica nezna   :Shock:  
Sretno  :Yes:

----------


## Mini3

Pribavil

----------


## angel 1

Sorry sad vidim na papirima.... ipak po 1 dnevno !! Znači 1 kutiju ti i 1 tm !!!  Sretno

----------


## Mini3

> Hiramicin se pije 5 dana po 2 kapsule dnevno(svakih 12 h po jednu) i ti i muž od prvog dana tvoje menstr. Tebi ginekologica napiše 2 kutije, a njemu dr. opće prakse.. čudi me da to tvoja ginekologica nezna  
> Sretno


Pa eto i me eto čudi što ne zna. I to nije prvi put da me ostavi u neznaju, iako uvijek inzistiram na odgovorima, i eto snalazi se druže kako znaš. Mi moramo piti Hiramicin po jednu na dan i to pet dana, tako da sam se začudila kada sam u kutiji ugledala samo pet tabletica! Uspjela sam riješiti problem na vrijeme. Hvala na pomoći.

----------


## angel 1

Ma nema na čemu.. i ja sam puno puta bila zbunjena i nake stvari pitala 2puta   :Smile:  Ak će šta još trebat-pitaj  :Smile:   I da ti dam malo nadu..meni je ovaj put bio dobitni !! Nadam se da će i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## tarajan

> sorry, tek sad sam vidjela...
> kako to da nemas opciju privatnih poruka? 
> 
> ja sam ti imala upalu, krivo su me lijecili (mjehur umjesto jajnika/jajovoda) i sve se zagnojio. to je vjerovatno dugo "mirovalo" i kad je buknulo i dalje su tvrdili da mi nije nista, saltali me s hitne na hitnu, cak su mi rekli da odem psihijatru, a nisam mogla ni hodati od bolova... na kraju, dok sam dosla do operacijskog stola na merkuru (nakon 2 mjeseca svakodnevnog boravka na hitnoj!! - petrova i rebro), gnoj se prosirio i zahvatio i desni jajovod. ma dobro da sam ziva ostala i cudo da nije doslo do sepse...
> 
> a to sto tebi nitko nije objasnio zasto su ti izvadjeni jajovodi jednostavno nije normalno! imas potpuno pravo zahtijevati da ti se kaze u cemu je bio problem! da sam samo bila malo iskusnija i starija kad mi se to desilo, sve bih ih redom oprala jer se sve vrlo lako moglo otkriti na samom pocetku! ali nitko nije bio voljan ni spomenuti koje pretrage teba napraviti, pa makar i privatno...
> 
> sretno!


ma nemam pojma,nova sam i tek kad sam vidla da na ovim forumima dobiješ više inf. nego od liječnika koji kopaju po tebi, sam se odlučila registrirati...hvala ti puno....meni je reko da je najvjerojatnije klamidija(bris i još 1 test pokazali negativno)i kad sam mu to rekla,samo me se htio brže riješiti :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tarajan

curke vidim da ste sve već bile u nekom od postupaka ,pa me zanima ako mi netko može reći kako ste riješile ono drugo mišljenje od specijaliste....
Meni u petak sestra dala samo neki papir da moj ginić potpiše jer kaže da ionako ne mogu ni jednom drugom metodom ostat trudna,osim potpomognutom......dali će onda to biti dovoljno(da me ne šaltaju,pa da riješim i to prije susreta s dr.A)

hvala Vam puno

----------


## frka

mi smo pili 2 na dan 5 dana... pitajte u ljekarni kak se obicno pije...

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Mi smo pili Hiramicin po jednu dnevno pet dana.


I mi a i mnogi drugi su pili ovako.5 dana po jednu oba partnera.
Najbolje je za ovakve dilemne nazvati sestre izmedju 13 i 14 sati i pitati njih one ce vam sve najbolje objasniti.

----------


## philipa

Naručena sam za postupak IVF u 6 mj.Da li netko ima informaciju o tome da li je dr.L.tu kroz 6. mj?Nešto sam načula preko foruma da ga u 2.polovici nema???

----------


## angel 1

Jučer sam čula da ide na god.odm. 15.7. a za 6 mj. nije niš rekao, ali tamo sam opet za tjedan dana pa ga mogu pitati.. ak ti nitko prije toga ništa ne javi...

----------


## Mini3

Curke,
upravo sam se vratila sa VV. Sestre su organizirale prikupljanje potpisa protiv pripajanja VV Merkuru. 
Ako imate vremena navratite gore kod sestara pa potpišite peticiju protv pripajanja.

----------


## Mini3

> curke vidim da ste sve već bile u nekom od postupaka ,pa me zanima ako mi netko može reći kako ste riješile ono drugo mišljenje od specijaliste....
> Meni u petak sestra dala samo neki papir da moj ginić potpiše jer kaže da ionako ne mogu ni jednom drugom metodom ostat trudna,osim potpomognutom......dali će onda to biti dovoljno(da me ne šaltaju,pa da riješim i to prije susreta s dr.A)
> 
> hvala Vam puno


I ja sam načula da je dovoljno samo mišeljenje soc. ginekologa. Ja sam eto ušla u postupak, a da nikoga nisam tražila drugo mišljenje. Kad sam pitala dr. prije dva mjeseca rekao mi je da za to još ima vremena. I eto došao početak postupka, a da mišljenja nemam. Kako je sada to moguće, stvarno ti ne bih znala reći.

----------


## angel 1

> Curke,
> upravo sam se vratila sa VV. Sestre su organizirale prikupljanje potpisa protiv pripajanja VV Merkuru. 
> Ako imate vremena navratite gore kod sestara pa potpišite peticiju protv pripajanja.


A ja bila jučer i gledam kako ovi s odjela za dijabetes imaju peticiju i mislim si kako nitko nije pokrenuo i za mpo... Nadam se da će se još potpisivat i za tjedan dana... da se skupi što više..

----------


## philipa

> Jučer sam čula da ide na god.odm. 15.7. a za 6 mj. nije niš rekao, ali tamo sam opet za tjedan dana pa ga mogu pitati.. ak ti nitko prije toga ništa ne javi...


Evo saznala sam..dr.L. radi cijeli 6 mj do 26.06.kada je nekakav kongres... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## amariya

Jel netko ima informacije za dr. A. Da li će on raditi cijeli 6.mj.?

----------


## frka

24.6. je sigurno tamo - tad sam narucena. ali cini mi se da i on ide na kongres jer je rekao da ga nema 28.6.

----------


## AuroraBlu

Kongres je ESHRE u Rimu, od 27.do 30.6. - idu uglavnom svi doktori iz svih klinika.

----------


## tarajan

hvala Vam puno....stvarno ovdje dobiješ više inf nego u bolnici...ali nije im za zamjerit...sestre su stvarno super

----------


## frka

tarajan, meni nije trebalo drugo misljenje...

do kad se moze potpisat peticija? moram odnijeti uputnicu gore, al danas mi je muuuukaaaaa cijeli dan pa nikako nisam mogla.

----------


## tarajan

ma to me sve zbunilo,jer kad sam u petak dr(nije MPO) na SD pitala dali mi ipak treba to drugo mišljenje,reko je da DA....pa sam otišla na VV ipak pitat i onda mi je sestra dala taj papir.....
možda bi bilo najbolje nazvat gore i pitati dr.A

----------


## Bebel

> Curke,
> upravo sam se vratila sa VV. Sestre su organizirale prikupljanje potpisa protiv pripajanja VV Merkuru. 
> Ako imate vremena navratite gore kod sestara pa potpišite peticiju protv pripajanja.


MOLIM vas da potpišete peticiju jer se radi i o vama.
Potpisat ćemo i ja i MM.
HVALA

----------


## ANAK

> Ma nema na čemu.. i ja sam puno puta bila zbunjena i nake stvari pitala 2puta   Ak će šta još trebat-pitaj   I da ti dam malo nadu..meni je ovaj put bio dobitni !! Nadam se da će i tebi


angel jesi ti bila na punkciji 22.04.? Bilo nas je 6, samo ste vas dvije imale transfer?
I kako mogu skužiti beta je pozitivna  :Very Happy:  pa mijenjaj potpis  :Smile:

----------


## ANAK

I da, čestitam, naravno.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Curke,
> upravo sam se vratila sa VV. Sestre su organizirale prikupljanje potpisa protiv pripajanja VV Merkuru. 
> Ako imate vremena navratite gore kod sestara pa potpišite peticiju protv pripajanja.


Juce nisam mogla otvoriti forum pa se javljam danas.Potpisala sam peticiju a i mm ce u ponedjeljak kad bi trebala biti punkcija ukoliko sve bude kako treba, tj, folikulici ostanu na broju.Curke koje ste u Zagrebu svratite gore bez obzira da li ste i gdje u postupku i potpisite peticiju.

----------


## angel 1

> I da, čestitam, naravno.


Hvala* Anak* ! Ja bila na pukciji 26.04. a transfer bio 28.04. i to dva komada- jedan se primio za sad..  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Potpisat ćemo peticiju idući tjedan i mi, u četvrtak (nadam se da neće biti kasno) jer se tada idemo pokazati našem dragom doktoru  :Smile:

----------


## mikulica

tarajan, pacijent sam dr.A,drugo misljenje ne daje soc.gin.nego druga ustanova,mi smo ga dobili u Merkuru gdje smo bili i upuceni inace vazno je slijediti upute doktora, tako da do ulaska u postupak imas sve spremno,sretno

----------


## kata.klik

> Potpisat ćemo peticiju idući tjedan i mi, u četvrtak (nadam se da neće biti kasno) jer se tada idemo pokazati našem dragom doktoru


a ja mislim u utorak navratiti gore, da se pokažemo kako smo veliki...i usput naravno potpisati peticiju...

----------


## nokia

angel 1  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: čestitke!!

----------


## angel 1

> angel 1 čestitke!!


Hvala* Nokia*  .... držim fige za tvoj postupak pa da i tebi možemo hopsati kroz par dana  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## tarajan

> tarajan, pacijent sam dr.A,drugo misljenje ne daje soc.gin.nego druga ustanova,mi smo ga dobili u Merkuru gdje smo bili i upuceni inace vazno je slijediti upute doktora, tako da do ulaska u postupak imas sve spremno,sretno


hvala ti Mikulica,ali mislim da ću zvat doktora jer mi se i od zadnjeg susreta s njim dijagnoza promjenila pa mislim da mi je zato sestra dala taj papir koji mi treba potpisat moj ginić...

U pon.zovem dr.A pa ću vidjet...... :Cool:

----------


## Tinkica

Bila sam prije tri dana na VV,peticija potpisana,dr mi spominje driling jajnika,je li netko bio možda? Zanima me koliko se ostaje u bolnici i je li bolno jako? Drugo mišljenje mi nije spominjao,a za postupak se dogovorili u 9. mj

----------


## laky

Cure jeli isti broj za naručivanje na VV kod dr Lučingera i koje je vrijeme jeli jos 13-14

----------


## Tinkica

> Cure jeli isti broj za naručivanje na VV kod dr Lučingera i koje je vrijeme jeli jos 13-14


Je,isto je vrijeme i broj.

----------


## andream

laky, je li to znači da ideš po svoje smrzliće?

----------


## laky

još nismo odlučili kad ali idem svakako .dr je za travanj 2011 a ja bih već na jesen

----------


## RuzicaSB

> još nismo odlučili kad ali idem svakako .dr je za travanj 2011 a ja bih već na jesen


Bas si me obradovala s ovim.Naruciti se mozes i na stari i na novi broj izmedju 13 i 14.Budi uporna kad budes zvala.

----------


## Mini3

S obzirom da je netko već bio pitao rade li na VV i 3.06., danas sam saznala da su i taj dan tamo pa tako da znate.

----------


## Tony

Nije bas tema za ovo, ali se tice i ove populacije....

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/vuk_vrhovac/

Detalji i na www.zadi.hr i na www.diabetes.hr

----------


## Tony

http://www.forum.hr/showthread.php?t=87190&page=12

----------


## andream

Tony, hvala na linku, odmah sam potpisala, s komentarom.

----------


## laky

a koji je novi broj Ruzice ja imam onaj stari

----------


## Tony

> Tony, hvala na linku, odmah sam potpisala, s komentarom.


Molim i drugi put.  :Wink: 
Ocekujemo barem stotinjak potpisa jos!  :Smile:

----------


## pino

Ja sam potpisala. S komentarom. I molim ostale da također potpišu. Ovdje se radi o vašim doktorima i vašem liječenju. Ne možete nikako biti sigurni da će to isto osoblje biti i u novoj bolnici. Dapače, baš bih rekla da bi se ja baš toga bojala.

----------


## vikki

> a koji je novi broj Ruzice ja imam onaj stari


2353-893

----------


## snow.ml

> Bila sam prije tri dana na VV,peticija potpisana,dr mi spominje driling jajnika,je li netko bio možda? Zanima me koliko se ostaje u bolnici i je li bolno jako? Drugo mišljenje mi nije spominjao,a za postupak se dogovorili u 9. mj


ja sam ti bila prošle godine u ovo vrijeme...skidali su mi ciste i ležala sam od ponedjeljka do petka...nije bolilo a i nakon pola dana možeš već šetati...

----------


## tikica_69

Potpisala!

----------


## Bebel

> Ja sam potpisala. S komentarom. I molim ostale da također potpišu. Ovdje se radi o vašim doktorima i vašem liječenju. Ne možete nikako biti sigurni da će to isto osoblje biti i u novoj bolnici. Dapače, baš bih rekla da bi se ja baš toga bojala.


Veliki *X
*
Rijetke su reforme koje su masama donijele dobro. Ova sigurno nije jedna od takvih.
Kad bude kasno, možemo se samo pitati: zašto?

----------


## pirica

potpisala

----------


## blondy1

> Bila sam prije tri dana na VV,peticija potpisana,dr mi spominje driling jajnika,je li netko bio možda? Zanima me koliko se ostaje u bolnici i je li bolno jako? Drugo mišljenje mi nije spominjao,a za postupak se dogovorili u 9. mj


 
Hej draga, negdje u isto vrijeme prošle godine i ja saznala isto-veliki šok, no ništa strašno za obaviti, dva tri dana bolnice, i kući,već je netko pojasnio. No, mi smo imali koristi od drilinga-1.postupak, reagirala sam na lijekove i sada brojimo 20tjedana trudnoće i jaaaako smo sretni, neusporedivo s istim razdobljem prošle godine! Zato-slušaj doktora! 
Svim novim trudnicama čestitke od srca, iskrene želje svima da što prije mijenjaju potpise u pozitivne bete :Smile: 
Peticija potpisana! Pozdrav!!

----------


## philipa

> S obzirom da je netko već bio pitao rade li na VV i 3.06., danas sam saznala da su i taj dan tamo pa tako da znate.


Hvala na informaciji...Meni naravno 3. dc mora pasti ili praznik ili nedjelja ...

----------


## Tinkica

> ja sam ti bila prošle godine u ovo vrijeme...skidali su mi ciste i ležala sam od ponedjeljka do petka...nije bolilo a i nakon pola dana možeš već šetati...


Hvala puno!

----------


## Tinkica

> Hej draga, negdje u isto vrijeme prošle godine i ja saznala isto-veliki šok, no ništa strašno za obaviti, dva tri dana bolnice, i kući,već je netko pojasnio. No, mi smo imali koristi od drilinga-1.postupak, reagirala sam na lijekove i sada brojimo 20tjedana trudnoće i jaaaako smo sretni, neusporedivo s istim razdobljem prošle godine! Zato-slušaj doktora! 
> Svim novim trudnicama čestitke od srca, iskrene želje svima da što prije mijenjaju potpise u pozitivne bete
> Peticija potpisana! Pozdrav!!


Hvala Blondy i doktora slijepo slušam  :Wink:

----------


## Danka_

Zelim zahvaliti svima koje ste potpisale peticiju protiv spajanja SK V. Vrhovac s KB Merkur. Ja nisam isla na MPO, ali lijecim se na V. V. preko 20 godina, jer imam dijabetes. 

Hvala puno  :Heart:

----------


## angel 1

I mi potpisali..  :Smile:

----------


## Tony

I ja zahvaljujem na potpisima.
Također vas molim, te obavještavam da če se pisana peticija predavati u ministarstvo i u Vladu dana 10.06.2010.
Sastanak povorke je u 12 sati na Gupčevoj zvijezdi.

Detalje cu vam dati kada budu usaglaseni, jer ima brdo toga za organizirati.

Ukoliko se nadjete u centru grada, molim Vas da potpiseta i pisanu peticiju u Zagrebačkom dijabetičkom društvu, Ilica 48 (Dvorište Hospitalije). Ne traje dugo, a značajno je zbog relativno malog broja prikupljenih potpisa.
Telefon društva je 01/4847-429, a telefon Hrvatskog saveza dijabetičkih udruga, koji je nositelj potpisivanja peticije je 01/4847-807. Adresa je isto Ilica 48, samo II kat.

Možete sve događaje pratiti i na Facebooku.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Tony hvala za info, nadam se da ce vas se skupiti dovoljno.

Ja bih zazeljela srecu svim curama koje su danas na transferu a bile smo skupa u ponedjeljak na punkciji.Kod mene na zalost nije bilo js pa sam u komi.

----------


## snow.ml

> Tony hvala za info, nadam se da ce vas se skupiti dovoljno.
> 
> Ja bih zazeljela srecu svim curama koje su danas na transferu a bile smo skupa u ponedjeljak na punkciji.Kod mene na zalost nije bilo js pa sam u komi.


RužicaSB  :Taps:  žao mi je...odtuguj svoje pa onda odmor preko ljeta i na jesen nove akcije :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

Potpisala peticiju! "Šećeraši" - sretno - i da budete uspješniji od nas "neplodnih" u borbi sa cro zdravstvom!

----------


## Mini3

> Tony hvala za info, nadam se da ce vas se skupiti dovoljno.
> 
> Ja bih zazeljela srecu svim curama koje su danas na transferu a bile smo skupa u ponedjeljak na punkciji.Kod mene na zalost nije bilo js pa sam u komi.


Ruzice, bas mi je zao. Vjerujem da će biti teško nekoliko dana, ali stisnut ćeš zube i krenuti dalje. I sama to vrlo dobro znaš! Brzo će proći ljeto!
Je li ti barem dr. rekao kada bi mogla u drugi postupak?

----------


## RuzicaSB

Mini3 i doktor mi je rekao da se odmorimo preko ljeta pa cemo na jesen nesto dogovarati no pitanje je kako ce to na jesen izgledati i hoce li raditi kao sada ili na Merkuru.Milijun je upitnika za sada ali prvo odmor a onda odluke.Ne odustajemo naravno ali cu inzistirati na stimuliranom slijedeci put.Hvala vam curke, nadam se da ovakvih situacija bude manje a trudnica sto vise na VV.

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja potpisala peticiju, nadam se da ipak do spajanja neće doći

----------


## angel 1

*RužicaSB*... baš mi je žao.. ali ljeto će brzo proletiti i onda u akciju ! Neznam kod kojeg si dr ali drL mi reče da od jeseni radi na Merkuru tako da nema bojazni da on ode negdje drugdje.. nadam se da će te bar to malo utješiti...  :Love:

----------


## Mini3

> Mini3 i doktor mi je rekao da se odmorimo preko ljeta pa cemo na jesen nesto dogovarati no pitanje je kako ce to na jesen izgledati i hoce li raditi kao sada ili na Merkuru.Milijun je upitnika za sada ali prvo odmor a onda odluke.Ne odustajemo naravno ali cu inzistirati na stimuliranom slijedeci put.Hvala vam curke, nadam se da ovakvih situacija bude manje a trudnica sto vise na VV.


To te u potpunosti razumijem, draga. Jedino ti preostaje da se dobro odmoriš i kreneš zdrava, vesela i čila u ostvarenje svog cilja!
Vjeruj mi sve nas je strah promjena koje nosi spajanje...Doista nisam vjerovala da će se seliti na Merur, ali eto ne sprema nam se dobro, čini mi se. Ako je druga bolnica biti će i manji budžet, pa mi sve to ne miriši na dobro.
Ja sam u pon. na punkciji.

----------


## špelkica

Ružice :Crying or Very sad: , kad ideš sljedeći put? Jel se dugo čeka na IVF? 
Ako će se pripojiti Merkuru, hoćemo li dobiti anesteziju za punkciju? Što vi mislite?

----------


## hrki

Bok curke!
Mene zanima da li je neka od  vas bila posljednjih dana na VV-u na dogovoru za postupak i da li je naručena za 7.mjesec?
Naime ja sam naručena na AIH u 7.mjesecu ali samo ako neće dr.A na godišnji a to kod dogovora još nije znao.
Imate li kakvih saznanja kad bi išli na GO?


JA'75-pcos
MM'74-sve ok
1AIH-ništa
2AIH-

----------


## Kadauna

ajoj............ ljudi moji

1. iskreno, mislim da bi ako se ide na punkcije u Merkur mogle dobiti anestezije
2. tko zna tko će tamo što raditi, bojim se da bi liječnici gore mogli sve raditi od operacija, do običnih ginekoloških pregleda, poroda, nešto kao u Petrovoj, tamo se MPO liječnici ne bave samo mpo-om
3. svakako potpišite peticiju ako ste u mogućnosti, ali je VV već dugo na piku nekim liječnicima, nažalost  :Sad: (

----------


## Mini3

> ajoj............ ljudi moji
> 
> 1. iskreno, mislim da bi ako se ide na punkcije u Merkur mogle dobiti anestezije
> 2. tko zna tko će tamo što raditi, bojim se da bi liječnici gore mogli sve raditi od operacija, do običnih ginekoloških pregleda, poroda, nešto kao u Petrovoj, tamo se MPO liječnici ne bave samo mpo-om
> 3. svakako potpišite peticiju ako ste u mogućnosti, ali je VV već dugo na piku nekim liječnicima, nažalost (


Ja sam peticiju potpisala, ali nisam sigurna hoće li ona išta promijeniti s obzirom da na VV već stoji obavijest o njihovom preseljenju. Tako da je to već na žalost gotova stvar. Katastrofa ... Užasno se zbog toga osjećam.
*hrk* Ne znam za dr. Alebića, ali znam da u srpnju i navodno kolovozu ne rade i da gore nikoga nema. Pretpostavljam svih, pa tako i osoblja od dr. Alebića. Ja sam sutra na VV, pa se mogu raspitati pa javim.

----------


## vikki

> Ja sam peticiju potpisala, ali nisam sigurna hoće li ona išta promijeniti s obzirom da na VV već stoji obavijest o njihovom preseljenju. Tako da je to već na žalost gotova stvar.


 :Shock:  Ne mogu vjerovat. Je l' stavljen i kakav datum? Peticiju sam potpisala i on line i papirnatu (ne mogu se sjetit koji sam broj bila, no mislim da je masu ljudi potpisalo). Baš ću priupitat danas.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Ružice, kad ideš sljedeći put? Jel se dugo čeka na IVF? 
> Ako će se pripojiti Merkuru, hoćemo li dobiti anesteziju za punkciju? Što vi mislite?


Zapravo nemam pojma kad idem opet to cemo dogovarati tek na jesen.Sto se tice cekanja na stimulirani zaista je tesko reci, jedino znam da nas starije pokusaju ugurati sto je prije moguce a i to se zna razvuci na 6 mjeseci i vise.
I da i ja sam stekla dojam da nas L ne odlazi nikuda.Nitko jos ne zna sta ce biti i kako ce sve izgledati no meni je velika utjeha sto ce moj doktor raditi pa taman na Marsu  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Hrki, meni su sestre rekle da rade do 16. 7.

----------


## tikica_69

Sto se tice anestezije prije punkcije, moja poznanica je ostala trudna kod Canica na Merkuru, dobiva se isti koktel kao na VV...... apaurin i tramal. No s obzirom da na Merkuru bas nemaju opremljen odjel za humanu, prije ce oni pokupiti nacin rada VV, nego se VV prilagodjavati njima. Ovo o nacinu rada je naravno moja pretpopstavka...  :Smile: 
I slazem se sa Ruzicom, bitno da Luci radi, pa makar i u bilo kojoj nasoj bolnici, ali se i isto tako se nadam da ce dosta ljudi potpisati peticiju i da ce se uspjeti izgurati da VV ipak ostane svoja klinika  :Yes:

----------


## Mini3

> Zapravo nemam pojma kad idem opet to cemo dogovarati tek na jesen.Sto se tice cekanja na stimulirani zaista je tesko reci, jedino znam da nas starije pokusaju ugurati sto je prije moguce a i to se zna razvuci na 6 mjeseci i vise.
> I da i ja sam stekla dojam da nas L ne odlazi nikuda.Nitko jos ne zna sta ce biti i kako ce sve izgledati no meni je velika utjeha sto ce moj doktor raditi pa taman na Marsu


I mene tješ činjenica da dr. L će nastaviti raditi... mislite li da ćemo i dalje ostati njegove pacijenitice nakon preseljenja ili će se svi pacijeniti raspodjeliti? U njega imam povjerenja pa sve muke lakše podnosim. Brine me isto tako budžet, koji će se objediniti.. pa će i novaca biti manje!
Ružice, je li ti rekao kako dalje? Naručuješ li se na pragled na jesen ili što? Je li ti dao ikakve naznake o mogućem drugom postupku? Oprosti, nisam uspjela naći tvoje ranije postove, ali ovaj puta nisi bila u stimuliranom?
Cure, strah me ovih nadolazećih promjena ... Čini mi se da sam miljama udaljena od svog cilja. Pitam se, koji je sljedeći udarac onog Magarca (zna se na koga mislim).

----------


## amel

Mini3 ne vrijeđaj jadne magarce :Laughing: !

----------


## Mini3

> Mini3 ne vrijeđaj jadne magarce!


U pravu si draga... Povlačim usporedbu... jeli gov.. bolja usporedba?? :Grin:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Mini3* nakon ovoga sada sigurno idem u stimulirani.Nismo nista sada dogovarali nego na jesen kad budem spremna cu ga nazvati i vidjeti kad je najzgonije da dodjem na dogovor.Naravno da sve ovisi i o tome kakvi ce mi biti hormoni i opce stanje no o tom po tom.Vjerujem da ce svaki lijecnik zadrzati svoje pacijentice a da ce nove koje dolaze a kojih je nazalost sve vise onda rasporedjivati i rasterecivati eventualne guzve kod pojedinih lijecnika.

----------


## vikki

Ružice  :Heart:  Ti zapravo dobro reagiraš na stimulaciju i sigurna sam da će ful-stimulacija kod tebe dati dobre rezultate. Btw, nitko koga poznam nije u zadnje vrijeme na VV ili dobio stanicu ili se nisu oplodile, koma.

----------


## tikica_69

Ja znam nekoga  :Grin:

----------


## Mini3

> *Mini3* nakon ovoga sada sigurno idem u stimulirani.Nismo nista sada dogovarali nego na jesen kad budem spremna cu ga nazvati i vidjeti kad je najzgonije da dodjem na dogovor.Naravno da sve ovisi i o tome kakvi ce mi biti hormoni i opce stanje no o tom po tom.Vjerujem da ce svaki lijecnik zadrzati svoje pacijentice a da ce nove koje dolaze a kojih je nazalost sve vise onda rasporedjivati i rasterecivati eventualne guzve kod pojedinih lijecnika.


Ružice, čini se da ti drugo ne preostaje već da se stvarno odmoriš i u što je moguće boljem stanju i spremna dočeša jesen. Brzo će vrijeme proći, ne brini!
Mislim da bi bilo logično ovo što kažeš ... da bi svaki dr. trebao zadržati svoje pacijenitice. Ali više u ništa ne mogu biti sigurna.  
Danas sam bila gore i situacija cure nije dobra. Postavlja se pitanje kako će u okolnostima gubitaša Merkura sve funkcionirati na jesen, s obzirom da će financijska sredstva za lijekove biti smanjena i ograničena. Čini se da nas čeka burna jesen.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Nadam se ipak burna u pozitivnom smislu bar sto se tice jajnih stanica, embrija, trudnoca.Ne smijem se bacat u crnjake iako nam je realnost sve crnja.

----------


## Petronjela

Cure nemojte sve tako crno.. Vidjeti ćemo točno šta će biti pa ćemo onda u akciju ako peticija ne urodi plodom. Nema smisla u tom dodatnom stresu i šta bi bilo kad bi bilo..

----------


## nataša

znači, šta je previše previše je! neprestano nešto moramo potpisivati, slati, pisati, moliti nekoga za nešto...*what about us*?! šta je sa nama i našim liječenjem i potrebom da živimo bez stresa dok se borimo već preteško za naše trudnoće?!

umorna sam već od analiziranja, neka nas ostave na miru, šta nas napadaju sa svih strana, nismo ni političari, ni pravnici, ni analitilčaril, ni statističari.ikao smo istovrmeneno sve to, ali sada...sada  samo smo ljudi koji želimo imati dijete...a dotle, dok to ne dobijemo neprestano moramo nešto poptisivati, neke peticije, nositi jaja kojekud, slati meilove, UMORNA SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Pričala bih o onim dobrim starim temema od prije 9.mjeseca 2009. godine!!!!!!!!!!!!!

DOSTA JE!, MILINOVIĆU, ALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO??????????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!

----------


## nataša

Stvarno mi je već muka :No:

----------


## tulipan83

Pozdrav svim curama!
Nova sam na forumu,a ajmo reći i da sam nova što se tiče postupaka,ovaj mjesec idem u prvi postupak.Trenutno špricam Suprafact...Inače sam kod dr. A i zasad nemam nikakvog lošeg iskustva. Prvi put sam bila kod dr. u 10 mjesecu prošle godine,polako obavljali preglede i ja i m. i evo nas pred pragom prvog postupka.Inače živimo u izvanbračnoj zajednici.
Kod mene sve ok,a m loš spermiogram- malo ih i lijeni su ( inače povišen FSH ).
Eto,često čitam postove i mislim da je i meni vrijeme da vam se pridružim.

----------


## andream

Mi smo na žalost zbog ovakve situacije, posebno jer se spajaju s puno većom i zahtjevnijom bolnicom, definitivno odustali od daljnjih postupaka na VV-u (a imali smo najbolju namjeru uskoro opet upravo kod njih ponoviti uspjeh ili neuspjeh).
Osjećam se jedino jadno jer sam potpisala i kao pacijent i sad za kliniku sve peticije koje su se mogle ispotpisivat i opet veliko - ništa!

----------


## draga

Cure moze li mi netko potvrditi dali su prava nevjencanih parova jednaka vjencanima? Ili jos detaljnije - *dali nevjenaci parovi placaju* postupke koje vjencani ne placaju?

Nemam informacija o ovome a frendici je to netko rekao i sad pokusavam dobiti potvrdu da to nije istina.

Hvala.

----------


## vikki

Plaćanje ne ovisi o tome je li par vjenčan ili ne; ako nije, potrebna je samo potvrda javnog bilježnika da su u izvanbračnoj zajednici i imaju jednaka prava kao i vjenčani.

----------


## frka

evo, kao polovica nevjencanog para potvrdjujem da ne placamo postupke. ne znam od kud takva informacija...

----------


## ivkica28

koliko je normalno da nakon što popijem utrogestane ne dobijem menstruaciju. ineče nemam redovito zbog pcos. To mi je prvi ciklus nakon ivf.

----------


## angel 1

> evo, kao polovica nevjencanog para potvrdjujem da ne placamo postupke. ne znam od kud takva informacija...


Evo i ja potpisujem i potvrđujem ovo  :Smile:

----------


## draga

Cure hvala vam puno. Ja sam bila u to NE-placanje totalno uvjerena ali super da imam i vasu potvrdu.

Hvala jos jednom.

----------


## tulipan83

Prava nevjenčanih parova su potpuno jednaka pravima vjenčanih parova! Dragi i ja živimo u izvanbračnoj zajednici i umjesto vjenčanog lista potrebna nam je potvrda javnog bilježnika u kojoj mi izjavljujemo da živimo zajedn ...tralalala i tak. To se obavi u pet min a pošto ju ovjeri javni bilježnik to je pravni dokument ili kako se to već zove. Uvjet je da izvanbračna zajednica traje duže od 3 godine,nisu porebni svjedoci niti išta takvoga.

----------


## tulipan83

Odgovori mi kasne zbog provjeravanja moderatora .
Potpisujem i sve vezano za plaćanje

----------


## frka

ma nema uvjeta jer te nitko ni ne pita koliko zivite zajedno. mi smo dosli kod javnog biljeznika, ispunili izjavu, dobili stambilj i dovidjenja. gubitak vremena i novaca za bezvezni komad  papira. tek toliko da natovare jos malo nepotrebne papirologije...

----------


## ana-

curke imam pitanjce kad je najbolje otiči do dr.Lučingera željeli bi ga posjetiti i da vidi fakine.

Šaljem i ovdje svima puno ~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba  :Kiss:

----------


## angel 1

Ana... jutros sam bila tamo - opet je gužva.. možda najbolje iza 3 kad je pred kraj radnog vremena.. Ili subota-onda ima samo punkcije i tansfere čini mi se...

----------


## ANAK

Jel zna netko do kada će dr.L. biti na VV prije godišnjeg. Naime, kako čitam svi rade do 16.7., pa me zanima hoće li se i dr. vraćati poslije konferencije, i ima li netko info da li je dogovorio nekog za postupak na sam kraj 6.mj. Pliz  :Smile:

----------


## draga

Cure još jedno pitanje - Jel još uvijek vrijedi ono da sestre ne daju inekcije nedjeljom?
Kako  to sad rijesavate? ne mislim sad tu na Menopur  recimo (mada ja ni njega nisma sama davala)..nego na one koje dobijemo poslje transfera ( Choragon npr.)..

Jel se pikate same?

Razmisljam o tome jel recimo na muza ne mogu racunati - taj iglu ne moze vidjeti. Pa sta u tom slucaju?
Ima neko rjesenje ili je varijanta snadi se druge??

HELP!

----------


## angel 1

I dalje sestre ne daju nedeljom.. mene je piknuo mm , al ak tvoj ne može imaš opciju ili u dežurstvo doma zdravlja di spadaš ili na hitnu.. Samo provjeri sa sestrama da li ti one ili dr moraju nešto napisati za tog dr-a u domu zdravlja koji će ti davati.. ( obično ti doktori ne žele preuzeti odgovornost u slučaju da ti se nešto desi -neka reakcija(ne kažem da hoće  :Smile: ) a oni te piknuli...

----------


## lberc

Draga,jesi opet u postupku?

----------


## philipa

Pozdrav svima..da ne kopam više po forumu zanima me danas sam bila na uzv 8 d.c. je i dr. je rekao kako imam dva folikula..Na stimuliranom sam postupku gonalima i sad mi je sa 3 pojačao na 4.Meni se to za 8 d.c.čini malo folikula??
I još jedno pitanje,MM je dr.priznao spermiogram iz Osijeka pa me zanima da li ga do punkcije treba ponavljati?

----------


## tikica_69

> curke imam pitanjce kad je najbolje otiči do dr.Lučingera željeli bi ga posjetiti i da vidi fakine.
> 
> Šaljem i ovdje svima puno ~~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba


Jesi mozda to ti danas bila, jer bila je jedna mama (i tata) sa preslatkim blizancima oko 12 gore  :Smile:

----------


## draga

> Draga,jesi opet u postupku?


Jesam

Idem po zadnje smrzliće. ( od njih 24 ostala mi je jos jedna epruvetica sa njih 6)..

----------


## draga

*philipa* - ne reagiramo svi jednako na stimulaciju sta drugo reci..ja sam s jednom i pol ampulom dosla do 30 folikula (ali i hiperstimulacije)..
Nemoj razbijati glavu s brojevima, i dva su vise nego dovoljna..a ima jos i vremena da se jos koji pojavi.

Spermiogram ne mora (a i nema vremena) ponavljati. Na dan punkcije muz mora biti s tobom da da prilozi frisku spermu i to je to.

Sretno!

----------


## philipa

> *philipa* - ne reagiramo svi jednako na stimulaciju sta drugo reci..ja sam s jednom i pol ampulom dosla do 30 folikula (ali i hiperstimulacije)..
> Nemoj razbijati glavu s brojevima, i dva su vise nego dovoljna..a ima jos i vremena da se jos koji pojavi.
> 
> Spermiogram ne mora (a i nema vremena) ponavljati. Na dan punkcije muz mora biti s tobom da da prilozi frisku spermu i to je to.
> 
> Sretno!


Draga hvala na odgovoru-dr.mi je to rekao onak kao da nema nade za ništa pa sam bila u bedari....Vidjet ću u subotu šta se dešava...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam se sama pikala u trbuh Choragon možeš, Ovitrell čini mi se ide u guzu pa je malo teže ali ovo prvo možeš 100% i mogu ti reći da me sad prvi put ama baš ništa nije boljelo ni peklo od štoperice a inače kad mi da sestra dosta osjetim

----------


## TrudyC

Obrnuto - Choragon ide u guzu, Ovitrelle u trbuh

----------


## vikki

Je, Choragon u guzu, a Ovitrelle subkutano.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ups, a ja sam gotovo sigurna da mi je sestra dala Choragon i rekla da mogu u trbuh šprica je bila gotova nije trebalo miksati, sad ste me zbunile, možda sam si krivo dala štopericu ili je ipak bio Ovitrelle u pitanju pa sam pobrkala

----------


## draga

Nasla sam rjesenje - u Sesvetama u domu zdravlja ima dezrstvo od 8-22 i mozes doci na inekciju. Trazit cu sestru neki papir i to je to.

Da ne razbijam glavu.

----------


## Marnie

Vjerojatno je to bio Ovitrelle, jer Choragon nema gotovu špricu, već se mora miješati, a Ovitrelle je u gotovoj šprici.

----------


## angel 1

A meni je sad zadnji put gore na VV u 23 dala Ovitrelle u guzu... isto kao i prije kad sam dobivala Choragon...i pekla me i jedna i druga-nisam primjetila razliku..

----------


## Mini3

> Pozdrav svima..da ne kopam više po forumu zanima me danas sam bila na uzv 8 d.c. je i dr. je rekao kako imam dva folikula..Na stimuliranom sam postupku gonalima i sad mi je sa 3 pojačao na 4.Meni se to za 8 d.c.čini malo folikula??
> I još jedno pitanje,MM je dr.priznao spermiogram iz Osijeka pa me zanima da li ga do punkcije treba ponavljati?


Ne brini. I ja sam 8 dc imala 4 folikula, dobivala sam po tri doze gonala i do 15 dana mi je broj narasao do 10 folikulića iz kojih sam dobila 8 js. Tako da mali broj folikula ne mora biti ništa loše.

----------


## molu

cure, malo sam zaboravljiva - koji je ono broj za sestre od dr L za naruciti?

----------


## nevena

2353-893, izmedju 13 i 14 se javljaju na tel

----------


## molu

nevena hvala

----------


## nevena

nema na cemu, sretno u dogovoru i da jesen bude uspjesna ˘~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Maybe baby

Hej curke, evo i mene nakon malo duže vremena...Ja ću poludjeti...Zadnja M je bila 1.4. i 8.4. sam bila kod dr.A i napisao je mi je da moram vaditi hormone..Ali da M ne smijem s ničim poticati zbog nalaza i sad je kao za inat nema...Imate možda kakav recept za poticanje M, kad Dabroston ne smijem   :Sad:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Mozda koja casica dobrog crnog vina ne bi skodila  :Smile: .U svakom slucaju no sikiriki doci ce ona, svima nam se znala pred postupke poremetiti pa dodje ili ranije i kasnije par dana to ti nije nista neobicno, pogotovo na pocetku borbe.Naravno da ti od srca zelim uspjeh ali ako slucajno izostane neka te ne iznenadi kad se ciklusi malo poremete i poslije postupka.Sretno draga!!!!

----------


## Maybe baby

Hvala puno  :Smile:  Ma navikla sam ja na takve (ne)menstracije jer ne funkcioniram bez Dabrostona. Ali nadam se da bude uskoro  :Wink:

----------


## jo1974

:Love: pozz rodice mene zanima kada počinje kongres na koji odlaze naši ginići i gdje se to održava,jer ja sam bila vani i cijelo vrijeme sam bila u kontaktu sa dr.l. u vezi dogovora za postupak malo me brine moj termin menge jer možda bude i kasnila zbog promjene klime,ipak na kraju me je naručijo za šesti mjesec dali još netko ide u postupak u šestom mjesecu mislim na drugu polovinu mjeseca,hvala  :Smile:

----------


## vikki

Jučer sam čula da su neki postupci odgođeni jer padaju krajem 6. mjeseca, no ne znam točno kad ga neće biti, mislim, onaj tjedan kad su dva praznika, ali nisam sigurna (jednim uhom sam slušala komentare cura).

----------


## špelkica

Cure, jer se doktor L javlja na onaj br 2353 914? Ja ga bezuspješno pokušavam dobiti da mu javim rezultate. Sestre su mi rekle da moram biti uporna na taj broj.  Dobiti njega je teže nego tajnu službu!

----------


## ANAK

> pozz rodice mene zanima kada počinje kongres na koji odlaze naši ginići i gdje se to održava,jer ja sam bila vani i cijelo vrijeme sam bila u kontaktu sa dr.l. u vezi dogovora za postupak malo me brine moj termin menge jer možda bude i kasnila zbog promjene klime,ipak na kraju me je naručijo za šesti mjesec dali još netko ide u postupak u šestom mjesecu mislim na drugu polovinu mjeseca,hvala


Ja sam se jučer naručila za 23.06. Dr.L. mi je u 4.mj. rekao da se javim za postupak u 6.mj. Pošto mengu dobijam točno u dan očekujem je 26/27.06. Sestra me je nevoljko naručila i to tek nakon što me je do detalja ispitala šta mi je dr. rekao i kad trebam dobit, te naglasila da ga nema od vikenda poslije, tjedan dana. Ja pitala do kada rade a ona kaže do 16.07. pa onda idu svi na godišnji do 9.mj. te da nitko ne zna ni gdje ni šta će biti onda. 
Isto sam molila za svježije ( točnije ) info od nekog ali izgleda da nitko ne zna, a meni bed ga zvati na mob zbog toga.
Ako još netko nešto sazna, pliz pišite. Hvala

----------


## špelkica

Htjela sam još pitati da li se u svim bolnicama jednako čeka za IVF i po kojim kriterijima se čeka 3mj ili 6 ili 9 mj npr.?

----------


## jo1974

hvala anak ja sam se snijme čula preko moba i samo sam htjela provjeriti ja idem gore u ponedeljak pa ču javiti friške vijesti

----------


## philipa

Dr.L nema od 26.06.,kongres je mislim  28.-30.06 u Rimu...Tako mi je rekla sestra,no provjerite još jednom...

----------


## micek

curke imam jedno pitanje pa ako mi netko može olakšati bila bih zahvalna! Naime, 18.06. idem kod dr. A. na folikometriju (9dc) i dogovorili smo se na prirodni postupak što znači nikakvi hormoni. Da li je netko od vas bio na tom prirodnom i kakvi su rezultati? Da li da se nadam čemu ili... Koliko ste dobivali folikula? Puno pitam ali do sada sam bila na stimuliranima, a pošto sam u 10 mjesecu u Mariboru sada mogu probati samo prirodno

----------


## azrijelka36

imam i ja pitanjce. naručeni smo na savjetovanje 13.07.
zanima me jel moram doći sa dvije uputnice? i na mene i na muža?
dr L je rekao da samo dođemo tamo kod njega. 
jel ima netko ko je friško išao na savjetovanje da mi odgovori?

----------


## frka

treba ti samo 1 uputnica na kojoj pise p/p i pregled ako si i na njega narucena.

sretno!

----------


## snow.ml

> Dr.L nema od 26.06.,kongres je mislim  28.-30.06 u Rimu...Tako mi je rekla sestra,no provjerite još jednom...


meni je doktor rekao da je zadnji dan 25. i da do tada moramo završiti postupak...

a kod mene same gluposti...zadnju tabletu Cilesta sam popila u nedjlju i trebala sam dobiti do srijede ali još ništa, jel netko imao isto takvih problema...

----------


## Petronjela

Micek i mene zanima to isto..Meni je rekao prvih nekoliko samo prirodnih..Koliko je stvarna šansa?

----------


## frka

micek i petronjela, ako se ne varam, sansa je nekih 10ak%, ali bolje da vam netko upuceniji u statistike kaze... ima na forumu puno slucajeva trudnoca iz prirodnjaka. dakle, sansa uvijek postoji. superman je recimo zatrudnila iz prvog ivf-a i to cisto prirodnog...

sretno!!!

----------


## ana-

> Jesi mozda to ti danas bila, jer bila je jedna mama (i tata) sa preslatkim blizancima oko 12 gore


 nisam draga mi čemo ići gore valjda 23 ili 24 kad je muž na godišnjem tak čemo i mi nagdje doči oko 13-14 sati da curama koje idu k njemu puno neoduzimamo vremena

----------


## jo1974

RUŽICASB molim te nazovi me nikako te nemogu dobiti

----------


## dim

Kako subotom dobiti sestre na VV ak je nešto hitno? Zovem od jutra na fiksni telefom ali ne dižu slušalicu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislim da je šansa iz čistog prirodnjaka i manja nekih 7%, ja sam bila jednom i nismo uhvatili jajnu stanicu tj. folikul je bio prazan. U prirodnjaku se dobije jedan folikul rijetko kad dva (znači tada mora biti ovulacija na oba jajnika).

----------


## nokia

:Undecided:   danas je gore bila ludnica

----------


## Petronjela

Frka i Mala Mimi hvala..to sam i ja mislila da nije baš i neka dobra statistika.U svakom slučaju ogroman pritisak..

----------


## jo1974

jeli sutra tko gore ??

----------


## Bebel

Molim one koji su aktivni na VV-u u 6 mj.  da provjere sa doktorima kakav je plan za 9 mj, a vezano uz (ne)moguće spajanje sa Merkurom. Hoće li VV primati pacijente u 9 mj?
Hvala
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koji su u postupcima

----------


## micek

definitivno statistika nije dobra, ali moramo probati! Ali mi nije jasno da li to računaju kao postupak (jedan od onih 6) ili ne. Pitala sam dr. A ali je rekao da ni on ne zna! Ali misli da ako dođem na punkciju da je to stvarno postupak a to je onda jakoooooo glupo

----------


## snow.ml

> Molim one koji su aktivni na VV-u u 6 mj.  da provjere sa doktorima kakav je plan za 9 mj, a vezano uz (ne)moguće spajanje sa Merkurom. Hoće li VV primati pacijente u 9 mj?
> Hvala
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koji su u postupcima


sad sam razgovarala sa dr L. i rekao je da nema seljenja u 9.mj i do daljnjega...barem je to informacija koju on za sada  ima...
i da mu se javim na jesen za daljnje postupke...

----------


## BHany

> definitivno statistika nije dobra, ali moramo probati! Ali mi nije jasno da li to računaju kao postupak (jedan od onih 6) ili ne. Pitala sam dr. A ali je rekao da ni on ne zna! Ali misli da ako dođem na punkciju da je to stvarno postupak a to je onda jakoooooo glupo


 kao postupak se računa samo svaki onaj u kojem se koriste lijekovi za stimulaciju gonal ili menopur ne teret hzzo-a
ako je u pitanju čisti prirodnjak u kojem te lijekove ne koristite, onda se ne računa kao jedan od 6 postupaka
ukoliko gonale i menopure koristite i dobijete ih od klinike (dakle na teret hzzo-a) - bez obzira bilo ih 5 ili 35 - taj se postupak računa kao jedan od 6 iskorištenih
postupak s čistim klomifenom bez završavanja s gonalom/menopurom, također se ne računa kao jedan od 6

----------


## mimonja

Pozdrav,

prirodni postupak ulazi u 6 pokušaja samo ako dobiješ jajnu stanicu. Na prirodnjaku sam bila u 05.mjesecu, punkcija nije uspjela tako da nisam iskoristila uputnicu (vratili su je nazad). Tako sam se dogovorila sa dr.A. Inače kad sam bila na pravnom savjetovanju i pitala ih za prirodnjak nitko ništa nezna pa je sve stvar dogovora sa dr. Krajem 06. opet idem na prirodni. Što se tiče šansi kod prirodnjaka ovisi od osobe do osobe, meni su šanse 0,2% bar tako misli dr.

----------


## Petronjela

Izgleda da jedina dobra stvar kod prirodnih postupaka (osim što nema nuspojava horm.stimulacija) je šta se može dosta češće ići iz jednog u drugi..Samo što je to ujedno i veća gnjavaža a o vremenu da ne pričam. U svakom slučaju želim ti više sreće ovaj put *Mimonja!*

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mimonja to što su ti vratili uputnicu nema veze sa računanjem besplatnih postupaka na teret HZZO-a, trebalo bi biti ovako kao što je BHany opisala tj. da se računa samo ako se koriste gonali ili menopuri to je prema zadnjoj inforaciji iz HZZO-a

----------


## Bebel

*snow.ml* Hvala
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za kućnu radinost

----------


## philipa

Pozdrav svima koji sutra (uključujući i mene)sutra čekaju rezultate naše biologice...nadam se da spermići rade svoje uz zdušnu potpotporu naših JS..Držite nem palčeve..

----------


## draga

Philipa drzim fige da je tulum u labosu bio nezaboravan...

----------


## andream

Draga, a ja držim fige za tebe i da ovaj zadnji FET bude uspješan!

----------


## Petronjela

Sretno cure!!!!

----------


## Mini3

Držim svim curama fige za snaže i dobro razvijene embriće. 
Cure sretno!

----------


## draga

> Draga, a ja držim fige za tebe i da ovaj zadnji FET bude uspješan!


Hvala ti puno!

----------


## draga

> Pozdrav svima koji sutra (uključujući i mene)sutra čekaju rezultate naše biologice...nadam se da spermići rade svoje uz zdušnu potpotporu naših JS..Držite nem palčeve..


 
I kako je prošlo?

----------


## Darkica

*Maby*, znam da si sutra naručena kod dr. L i na p/p savjetovanje.Ja sam u ponedjeljak.Ajde mi javi kako je bilo.Inače, navijam da čim prije dobiješ termin...iako je to kao lutrija..ali ipak, držim fige!
Pozdrav tebi i tm od mene i mm  :Smile:

----------


## philipa

Pa za mene nikako...u jesen ponovo...šmrc...

----------


## snow.ml

heej curke...ako koja bude gore 23.06. neka dr L.čestita rođendan...

Philippa nemoj žaliti :Saint: ...idemo dalje...sada ćemo malo odmarati pa onda na jesen kao nove u akciju...

svima želim ugodno , toplo i plodno ljeto :Love:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tulipan83

ja sutra idem gore,na menopuru sam od prosle subote,na bocici i pol,jucer mi smanjio na jednu, rekao mi drA da sam buknula,onak,pošteno,nadam se da nece biti hiperstimulacije

----------


## špelkica

Philipa, žao mi je :Sad:  !                    Darkica, i ja idem u pon 21.6. gore. Bit ću oko 11 tamo

----------


## Darkica

*špelkica*, onda se vidimo gore u ponedjeljak.Ja sam narucena s mm na p/p savjetovanje pa kod dr L.  :Smile: Vidjet cemo kakva ce biti presuda :Smile:

----------


## ana-

Cure koje če biti u ponedjeljak gore možda se vidimo kod dr L. sa kikačima .

 :Kiss:   :Kiss:  i puno uspjeha vam želim u svemu kaj vam treba  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## maby

Darkice di si ? ? ?  Sve sam ti napisala na pp, a ne javljaš se.

----------


## draga

Philipa zao mi je...prokleto je to kad se vec ponadas...ahh..

Sretno na jesen..

----------


## tulipan83

Da li je koja od vas imala kakve nuspojave dok je bila na menopuru? U biti,nemem pojma da li je od menopura ili sve to tak utjece na mene,al konstantno sam umorna,izrazito pospana,jucer i jutros lagana mucnina, pritisak i lagana bol u donjem dijelu trbuha,al to znam da je zbog rasta folikula.
Inace,sutra idem na punkciju,sinoc stoperica i zadnji smrk spreja te vaginaleta.

----------


## Darkica

*maby*, jesi dobila privatne poruke?Odgovorila sam ti  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

tulipan ja mislim da ti je to od utrića i ja sam bila na menopuru i isto tako konstantno bi spavala sretno

----------


## Mini3

Drage cure, u vrlo lošem raspoloženju prijavljuem da mi je test negativan. Sutra je beta, ali nemam se čemu nadati. Dr. L mi je rekao da na mob javim rezultate bete. Znači li to da mu moram javiti i negativnu betu? Moram li se odmah zakazati za konzultacije s njim kako ćemo dalje, ili da čekam jesen? Kako sada ide dalje postupak kad je IVF (puni stimulirani) neuspio?
Samo da imam snage preživjeti ovaj dan!

----------


## gala1979

Mini3, svakako se javi kakva god da je beta. Ako je ipak negativna tim više jer moraš dogovoriti slijedeći postupak (vj prirodni) za 9. ili 10. mj.

----------


## lavko

Curke, jel bila koja od vas na psihološkom i pravnom na VV? Kako izgleda?

----------


## frka

*lavko*, nemas frke s p i p na VV-u. super pravnica i super mlada psihologica! stvarno nemam niti najmanje zamjerke - odlicne su!! kad vec moramo prolazit kroz to nepotrebno s_anje, bar su nasli super ekipu (kao i ostatak na VV-u).

----------


## lavko

Uh ajde dobro je..a onako samo okvirno, koliko to sve skupa potraje? Jel me pitaju 15 puta - volite li svoju majku?  :Smile:

----------


## ina7

> Uh ajde dobro je..a onako samo okvirno, koliko to sve skupa potraje? Jel me pitaju 15 puta - volite li svoju majku?


Pozdrav!
Mi smo bili i kod pravnice i psihologa i mogu reći da su ok! 15-tak minuta kod jedne i toliko kod druge! Pitanja su tak - neka ok a neka meni osobno i ne baš!

----------


## maby

Lavko,vidim da ti je FRKA već odgovorila. To pravno i psihološko savjetovanje ti je najlakši dio u tom svemu (i nepotreban po meni). Jednostavno dođeš tamo razgovarat i potpisat se  da si to obavila. Sretno!

----------


## maby

Kod pravnika 15min i kod psihologa 25min ako imaš sreće da si odmah na redu naravno!

----------


## Darkica

> Kod pravnika 15min i kod psihologa 25min ako imaš sreće da si odmah na redu naravno!


Potpisujem maby! 15 minuta pravnica i 20-25 psihologinja...nisam imala koristi ni od jednoga...s pravnom sam stranom vec bila itekako upoznata, a psiholoska mi ne treba...jos  :Smile:

----------


## lavko

Super, hvala curke! Javim kako je prošlo..

----------


## ina7

_Da li netko zna da li se postupci rade do godišnjeg odmora ili je sve prebačeno na jesen?_

----------


## beilana

pozdrav cure, nisam se neko vrijem javljala. mm je imao 14.6.pretrage. cure moje, tad sam se i nasmijala i naplakala. prvo je bio na razg kod onog doktora, ne znam prezime, koj mu je rekao da se vide za 4 mjeseca, ako prestane pušiti do tada, ako ne još 4, katastrofa, više čovjek ne smije pušiti???
zatim je išao obaviti...hmmm...eeehhh, nakon 5 min on izlazi van iz one male prostorijice gdje bi to trebao uraditi, ne. uhhh...lakne mi, gotov je, hvala bogu, ali ne. on drži posudicu, nije mogao..mala prostorija, njemu vruče, dečki vani čekaju na red, njemu se piški a nema pisoara, neće se dečko ni probudit, kaže on sestri ja ću to obaviti negdje drugdje trebam ženinu pomoč. ništ, ajmo pomoči. uđemo u wc, uđemo u štih, kad neki dedo pokuca na vrata i viće:''pa kaj ti radiš pola sata unutra, jesi normalan??''. MM izvan sebe, dečko opet usnuo u san. ja se smijem ko luda, on isto a vidim da mu je dosta svega. do 11 treba predati uzorak, pola 11, on ne može. čim krenemo on se sjeti da mu je doktor dirao okolo, i gotovo, ništa. ja već luda, suze samo da ne krenu, đabe smo dolazili, a nismo baš blizu.
već sam se pomirila sa time...ništ, ajmo na kavu... kaže on, idem ja probat još jednom, hmmm... ja stojim ispred wc-a i pričam da je nekome u wc-u loše neka nađu drugi wc...i čujem on izlazi, od tuge nisam znala kud bi sa sobom, i ugledah bijelo u posudici...aaaaaaaaa, trči on na odjel, 5 do 11, sama je sestra ostala, hvala Bogu uspjeli smo. ja se raaaaspričala.... al vjerujte, morala sam ovo podjelit sa vama. jel oni ne mogu njima bar pružit bolju prostoriju za ''rad''? jadni naši muževi

----------


## jo1974

svi se nekad nađemo u takvoj situaciji reci svom dragom da nije jedini i večini se to zna dogoditi  :Smile:

----------


## beilana

> svi se nekad nađemo u takvoj situaciji reci svom dragom da nije jedini i večini se to zna dogoditi


a kaj je najgore od svega toliko je stisnul na onu staklenu epruvetu da se ozlijedil, i kap krvi mu je upala unutra. strašnooo

----------


## tulipan83

mi smo svaki put uzorak nosili od kuce,imamo nekih 45 min do bolnice,sva sreca,inace nebi mogao. U pon sam bila na punkciji,imala sam 18 folikula,boljelo je al se izdrzi.Inace,u srijedu sam imala transfer,2 embrija.Sad cekamo 9.7 i betu...

----------


## Šiškica

beilana ja sam svoju priču već pisala nekoliko puta, slična je tvojoj..Samo što moj muž ipak nije napunio posudicu, a ja sam se držala kao ok, ( trebali taj dan imati prvi AIH-a)dok nisam otišla dr. A reći što se dogodilo, kod njega sam se raspala u tisuću komadića i plakala ko kišna godina. Dr. A. je bio zlatan i tješio me.. Ne znam kako bi se uopće bila usudila boriti dalje da me tada nije tješio i hrabrio..

još smo dva puta imali sličan cirkus i to s nošenjem uzorka od doma.. :Rolling Eyes: 

Hvala dragom Bogu zadnji puta sam maloga morala moliti samo 10 minuta  :Laughing:

----------


## ina7

Blago vama koje imate priliku da donosite od doma. Ali svi oni koji putuju 2-3 sata do klinike - to je koma.Sve bi bilo lakše i bolje da je ta prostorija veća i da nije na onom mjestu gdje je. Uvijek netko prolazi , uvijek je gužva ispred, čuje se sve izvana, iz labaratorija se sve čuje.... Koma!

----------


## andream

Beilana, od srca sam se nasmijala čitajući tvoj post iako je zapravo tema tragikomična.
MM je ovih dana baš dao intervju jednoj novinarki na tu temu i opisivao "uvjete" naših bolnica. Kad saznam kad ide, svakako javim  :Grin:

----------


## ANAK

> _Da li netko zna da li se postupci rade do godišnjeg odmora ili je sve prebačeno na jesen?_


Ja sam bila u srijedu gore. Nema daljnjih postupaka. Sve se prebacuje na jesen. Dr.L. mi je rekao da je na godišnjem do 06.09. te da se javim poslije toga.

----------


## draga

A kad kreće na godišnji??

----------


## tulipan83

ja samo znam da su jos 9.7 gore,tad idem vadit betu i sestra mi rekla da tad jos rade pa da im se javim,mozda im je to zadnji tjedan prije godisnjeg.

----------


## Nensi

Nakon godina praćenja ovog foruma skupila sam hrabrost i odlučila sudjelovati. Imam puno neuspješnih postupaka iza sebe i nakon pauze od kraja 2008. odlučila sam ne odustati i pokušati ponovno. Zadnjih par postupaka sam bila na VV a kako je u međuvremenu nastupilo dosta promjena zanima me da li mogu zvati gore i pokušati se naručiti, barem za razgovor, za 9. mjesec. Inače, pacijentica sam kod dr. Lučingera. Kako se sad naručuje za to famozno savjetovanje kod pravnika i psihologa? Da li bi mogla to odraditi isti dan jer nisam blizu Zagreba? Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## ina7

> Ja sam bila u srijedu gore. Nema daljnjih postupaka. Sve se prebacuje na jesen. Dr.L. mi je rekao da je na godišnjem do 06.09. te da se javim poslije toga.


I mislila sam da je tako jer mi je sestra kad sam zvala za kontrolu rekla da dođem u bilo koje vrijeme koje mi odgovara!
A ništa barem ću se ako bude sve u redu dogovoriti za najesen pa da znam na čemu smo!

----------


## ANAK

Na godišnji idu svi od 16.07., a kad se vraćaju ne znam. Znam da se dr.L. vraća 06.09.
S tim da je ovaj vikend na konferenciji u Rimu. Tako da ne znam kad se vraća od tamo. Najbolje da nazoveš sestre i pitaš.

----------


## draga

Hvala cure.

Ma morala bi javit sutra betu pa reko ako bude sve ok da znam da cu bar jednom kod njega na pregled prije godisnjeg - valjda bude tako.

----------


## snow.ml

> Hvala cure.
> 
> Ma morala bi javit sutra betu pa reko ako bude sve ok da znam da cu bar jednom kod njega na pregled prije godisnjeg - valjda bude tako.


mislim da se doktor vraća sutra iz Rima i radi do 16.07. ali je rekao da su se tamo dogovorili da neće raditi postupke do jeseni nego samo preglede...da malo odmore...

----------


## draga

Hitno treba tocan broj setara od dr.Lucingera:::

HELP

----------


## Bab

> Hitno treba tocan broj setara od dr.Lucingera:::
> 
> HELP


*2353-893, izmedju 13 i 14 se javljaju na tel* 

Malo uletavam ko padobranac, al znam kak je to kad mi je nekaj jako hitno.
pusa i sretno i tebi i svim dragim suborkama

----------


## nokia

*nensi*  htjela sam ti poslati privatnu poruku, ali ne dozvoljava mi forum, mozes li si otvoriti nekako u profilu mogucnost slanja privatnih poruka

----------


## zdenkomagic

Bok svima,zna li netko kad je dr.Alebić na VV-u?Koliko sam shvatio oba doktora su u Rimu?

----------


## Nensi

> *nensi*  htjela sam ti poslati privatnu poruku, ali ne dozvoljava mi forum, mozes li si otvoriti nekako u profilu mogucnost slanja privatnih poruka


Hvala na poruci. Ne znam kako otvoriti mogućnost slanja privatnih poruka

----------


## Nensi

nokia hvala na pokušaju, ali budući da sam nova na formu izgleda da još ne mogu  koristiti mogućnost komuniciranja privatnim porukama.

----------


## draga

Hvala Bab.. :Heart:

----------


## TrudyC

> *2353-893, izmedju 13 i 14 se javljaju na tel*


 Jučer sam cijeli sat vremena (u tom terminu) nazivala taj broj i samo mi se javljala telefonska sekretarica s porukom da treba nazvati između 13 i 14 :Rolling Eyes: ...probat ću još danas, ako neće ići otići ću gore bez najave

----------


## draga

> Jučer sam cijeli sat vremena (u tom terminu) nazivala taj broj i samo mi se javljala telefonska sekretarica s porukom da treba nazvati između 13 i 14...probat ću još danas, ako neće ići otići ću gore bez najave


Ja sam jucer dobila centralu pa mi je zena rekla da ih nema gore..jel nema ni doktora ( tj.nije ga jucer bilo, danas se vraca s puta)..tako da nisu radili..
Danas su gore pa zovi.

----------


## TrudyC

> Ja sam jucer dobila centralu pa mi je zena rekla da ih nema gore..jel nema ni doktora ( tj.nije ga jucer bilo, danas se vraca s puta)..tako da nisu radili..
> Danas su gore pa zovi.


OK, hvala...ma mislila sam da ih nema, ali su mi prsti bili brži :Wink:

----------


## jo1974

:Laughing: evo malo humora za ljetnu kučnu radinost--vicoteka
Kako se prave djeca 




Moli sin oca programera da mu objasni neke stvari. 
- Tata, reci mi, kako sam se rodio? 
- Dobro sine, znao sam da ćes me jednog dana to pitati. Evo ovako... 
Tata i mama su napravili jedan copy/paste na jednom chatu na MSN. Tata je onda zakazao mami sastanak preko emaila u WC-u u jednom cybercafeu. Onda je mama napravila nekoliko downloada s tatinim memory stickom. 
Kad je tata bio spreman za upload, primetili smo da nismo stavili firewall. Kako je bilo kasno da se koristi undo, a ni delete više nije pomagao, devet meseci kasnije nam je stigao zajebani virus... :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## bonizg

jesa li ja slijepa ali nemrem naci otvorenu temu o potpomognutoj oplodnji u privatnim poliklinikama u RH

----------


## Pinky

na koju privatnu kliniku misliš boni?

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/43638-P...TNIM-KLINIKAMA

----------


## maby

NENSI pozdrav! Mislim da bi trebala nazvati gore i što prije se naručiti ponovo na pregled kod tvog doktora,a on će te sam uputit na to pravno i psihološko savjetovanje. Tako je bar meni bilo. Da to sve se obavi u jednom danu. Dobro nam došla i još brže otišla sa ovih stranica!

----------


## Nensi

> NENSI pozdrav! Mislim da bi trebala nazvati gore i što prije se naručiti ponovo na pregled kod tvog doktora,a on će te sam uputit na to pravno i psihološko savjetovanje. Tako je bar meni bilo. Da to sve se obavi u jednom danu. Dobro nam došla i još brže otišla sa ovih stranica!


Hvala na pozdravu i na završnoj želji  :Smile: . Jučer sam ih uspjela dobiti i naručila sam se za pregled u 7. mjesecu. Mislila sam da ću možda odmah obaviti i to savjetovanje, ali sestra mi je rekla da se treba posebno naručiti. Uzeti ću uputnice za svaki slučaj. Pozdrav

----------


## bonizg

> na koju privatnu kliniku misliš boni?
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/43638-P...TNIM-KLINIKAMA


općenito.....

----------


## MALECKA

Evo ja sam sad na friško obavila to savjetovanje i zbilja nije ništa strašno...malo razgovora i puno smijeha  :Wink: ...cure s kojima se obavlja to savjetovanje jako su simpatične i drage. Nakon prvog dogovora doktor me naručio za kontrolni pregled i savjetovanje. Sad idu u 7 mj. na g/o, ali možeš ih nazvati....Želim ti puno sreće i da ti se naša zajednička želja što prije ostvari.... Pozdrav!




> Nakon godina praćenja ovog foruma skupila sam hrabrost i odlučila sudjelovati. Imam puno neuspješnih postupaka iza sebe i nakon pauze od kraja 2008. odlučila sam ne odustati i pokušati ponovno. Zadnjih par postupaka sam bila na VV a kako je u međuvremenu nastupilo dosta promjena zanima me da li mogu zvati gore i pokušati se naručiti, barem za razgovor, za 9. mjesec. Inače, pacijentica sam kod dr. Lučingera. Kako se sad naručuje za to famozno savjetovanje kod pravnika i psihologa? Da li bi mogla to odraditi isti dan jer nisam blizu Zagreba? Hvala na odgovoru.

----------


## Pinky

> općenito.....


pa tu su ti sve privatne i u hr i vani

----------


## maby

MALECKA, evo baš me zanima jesi li i ti  dobila kakav  termin ili ?

----------


## andream

> Beilana, od srca sam se nasmijala čitajući tvoj post iako je zapravo tema tragikomična.
> MM je ovih dana baš dao intervju jednoj novinarki na tu temu i opisivao "uvjete" naših bolnica. Kad saznam kad ide, svakako javim


 Citiram samu sebe, prilog ide ovu subotu u Večernjem, pa eto...

----------


## andream

Hmm, nije išlo ovaj put, izaći će u prilogu Obzor koji sada posebno izlazi. Možda nisu htjeli odmah staviti u prvi broj.

----------


## Darkica

Zagrepčanke, pomoć!  :Smile:  MM i ja idemo u srijedu privatno k dr L i embriologinji, pa me zanima mozete li mi otprilike reci gdje se nalazi Metalčeva ulica?Doći ćemo busom, jer ZG ne poznajmeo dobro.Da se "mučimo" s pronalaženjem ili da jednostavno sjednemo u taxi?MM ide tamo privatno na s-gram.Tako nas je dr uputio.Hvala svima  :Smile:

----------


## snow.ml

nadam se da će se netko javiti sa boljim opisom...ali ja bi išla ovako...sjedneš na kolodvoru u tram.br.6 i ideš do trga...tamo izađeš i onda ideš sa 12 do zadnje stanice --trešnjevački plac i onda pješaka trakošćanskom ulicom...i pred kraj ti se nalazi ta ulica...tamo negdje kod hotela...evo ti karta pa se malo orjentiraj...
http://maps.google.hr/maps?hl=hr&q=m...ed=0CBUQ8gEwAA

----------


## Darkica

Hvala, snow.ml  :Smile:

----------


## AuroraBlu

*Darkica*, imaš i tramvaj br. 9 koji ide s kolodvora direktno na Trešnjevku, to ti je jednostavnije.

Dr.L.je počeo privatno raditi ivf???

----------


## Darkica

Ne znam, ali kada sam bila kod njega na VV 21.5. rekao je da spermiogram dodjem napraviti kod njegovce magistrice, tj embriologice privatno, jer ce tada imati vise vremena za posvetiti se uzorku MM.A kada sam ga jucer nazvala da vidim kada da dodjemo i odmah ga pitala da li da s tim nalazom opet dodjemo k njemu na VV, rekao je da ce on ionako biti tamo...tako da ne znam navraca li on samo...ili je tamo...mozda sutra budem znala vise :Smile: U svakom slucaju, sutra imamo date u 18 :Smile: 
Pozdrav svima :Smile:

----------


## snow.ml

ajme pa nije valjda da odlazi u privatnike...ili tamo radi već od prije...nije nitko proje pisao o tome

Darkica odmah javi ako nešto novoga saznaš... :Yes: 

Sretno!!!   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kadauna

već se dugo piše o tome da dr. L. ide u privatnike, očito je već pomalo počeo, možda će raditi dio na VV-u a dio privat. Možda je ovo posljedica činjenice da sele na Merkur,tko to zna. Pitajte ga svakako....... ali čini se da je dobio dozvolu za rad privatno, finally!

----------


## snow.ml

> već se dugo piše o tome da dr. L. ide u privatnike, očito je već pomalo počeo, možda će raditi dio na VV-u a dio privat. Možda je ovo posljedica činjenice da sele na Merkur,tko to zna. Pitajte ga svakako....... ali čini se da je dobio dozvolu za rad privatno, finally!


meni je to sve nekako tužno...ako ode dalje tko li će nam doći...onda će me to jedino prisiliti do već u 9.mj. se prijavim za Maribor ili Prag :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

sada je to cjelo ljeto iščekivanja :No:

----------


## nicole24

pozz svima,ja sam nova na forumu i friška u svemu....ja i suprug smo u braku 2,5 godine ,i unatoč želji i silnom trudu ne uspijevamo doći sami do svog bebača.... prije 3 mjeseca smo mužu radili spermiogram i dobili nalaz OLIGOZOOSPERMIJA,KOD MENE KAŽU DA JE SVE OK.Danas smo se naručili na prvi pregled kod dr.L u petak.I sada ne znam koji će nam biti daljni postupak,znam da moramo na to psihološko i pravno savjetovanje,ali nismo i zg pa me zanima dali se to dugo čeka?!

----------


## inana

nicole24-čitam i tužno se smješkam...ja sam u braku eto 6.godina,od toga u 12.godini vezei svo to vrijeme-nema bebača...i ***** od ginekologa...sa 19.god-upali mi se jajnik i ispadne mi doslovce kuglica na prednjoj strani-frajer me pošalje na kirurgiju da imam bruh-odem po uputnicu,čekam u redu da bu se na kirurgiji strgali od smjeha da oni ne rješavaju upale jajnika...taj mi gin.ode u privatnike,nasljedi me sadašnja divotica-doktore-boli me-to je normalno...doktore,boli me sve jače svaki put-da mi recept za jače tablete...onda dva puta dođe hitna po mene i veli da imam trudove i da maternicai nešto smeta i da to treba pregledat...odem ja ovom ***** -ne upali on uzv,nego odokativno odredi još jače tablete...odem ja privatno-veli gospon doktor-draga moja,vi imate polip koji morate kirurški maknut,i nije čudo da vas boli...sad si ja mislim-treba hrabrosti za operaciju,pa polako...i desi se da taj zadnji put ti trudovi počeli u 7 ujutro,i svakih sat vremena po 20 minuta-do 8 navečer,koma živa...ali odjednom sam bila hrabra-i odem ja kod ***** po uputnicu za bolničko lječenje-ali ne-on napravi pregled,veli sve 5,i potera me kod sestre da se naručim za uzv-koji je kraj njega i mogao ga je upaliti-ali ne,ja sam se morala naručit i čekat 5 mjeseca,ali mislim si je,ajd pa da više krenem-ali tip za dva mj.upali uzv i kaže-ja niš ne vidim-ja se nagnem i kažem-pa tu je-a on zgasi i veli-nije...da ne dužim,opet se ponovili trudovi,i ja preko poznanstva platim pregled na institutu kod najboljeg doktora na svijetu,koji mi kaže-da polip je tu,i još nekaj,to moramo maknut,operacija za dva mjeseca,ponesite uputnicu za ambulantnu obradu i bolničko lječenje...da bi ja 3 puta išla po uputnice koju sam dobila-na dan kad se moram prijavit...debilana...i u međuvremenu sam ja pred koju god rekla da nemremo bebača dobit-on napiše na karton-ŽELI TRUDNOĆU-i ispiše mi recept za celest i veli od toga vas nebu niš bolilo-ja njemu rekla-ali ja želim bebu-a on meni-a onda ih nemojte piti...a ja ga pitam-pa kaj nebi mi trebali neke pretrage obavit,hormone ili nešto-a on meni da ne još...nakon toliko god-ne još?!ja sam podivljala...uglavnom,sad sam se malo raspisala,ali bjes bukti u meni jer sam ljuta koliko mi je godina potrošio takav *****,pa ti sam hoću reći-kad ti dr.veli da je sve ok,možda i nije baš,ali zato npr.ove cure i ova stranica nude mrak savjete i utjehu...tako da sada ja znam kaj moram raditi,ja i muž smo dobili naputak kaj sve moramo od pretraga zbaviti do 9.mj.,i iskreno vjerujem da to vodi nekam,ali je sramota da si žena mora na forumima nalaziti savjete i upute,a da ti ****** doktori-mislim na mog-nisu u stanju reći-gle,fakat čudno,ajmo mi za početak malo krv pogledati ili šta god...ah...malo sam sad ljuta...uglavnom-čitaj forum,idi na vv,slušaj sestrice tamo,i do kraja god.bumo nunali...nadam se...

----------


## Darkica

Draga *nicole24*, mm i ja smo u braku 3 godine i prije 6 mjeseci smo i sami krenuli na pretrage buduci da nam u godinu dana nije poslo za rukom ostvariti trudnocu kako smo zeljeli.Uglavnom, meni se taj proces odlazaka u ZG otegao, ali mozda je to samo do mene. Prvi odlazak k dr L je bio u travnju i tada mi je i otvoren karton.Taj put me je ultrazvucno pregledao i malo smo cavrljali.Sljedeci put kada smo dosli, znaci u svibnju, opet me je ultrazvucno pregledao i tada sam mu donijela nalze koje je prvi put trazio (spolno prenosive bolesti, Rh fakor, krvna grupa).Tek treci put, tj prosli mjesec smo imali pravno i psiholosko savjetovanje, pa onda opet k njemu.Ni jedno od tih savjetovanja ne traje duze od 20 minuta. Inace, MM je dvaputa radio s-gram u Rijeci, a danas idemo isto, ali u ZG.Vidis, ni mi nismo iz Zagreba, ali moja me je ginekologinja poslala k dr L, jer je rekla da je najbolji.Subjektivno ili ne, ali ja sam je poslusala.
Bitno je da krenete, da dobijes osjecaj da se nesto pokrenulo...
Sretno :Smile:

----------


## nicole24

Draga Darkica,puno ti hvala,jako si mi pomogla.I nama je bilo bitno da krenemo,odmah se osjećamo nekako zadovoljnije-sretnije....i vama SRETNO!! 
Neka već prvi postupak bude uspješan....

----------


## TrudyC

> meni je to sve nekako tužno...ako ode dalje tko li će nam doći...onda će me to jedino prisiliti do već u 9.mj. se prijavim za Maribor ili Prag
> 
> sada je to cjelo ljeto iščekivanja


Ne moraš se bojati, dr. L će nastaviti gurati paralelku, kao uostalom i većina doktora s drugih Klinika (da ih sad tu ne navodim, ali mislim da ti je jasno na kog mislim)...Počinju raditi 6. 9. sigurno! I ne sele se - rekao mi je to sam. Odlučeno je da će zbog manjka prostora na Merkuru, cijeli odjel ostati na VV-u, ali pod ingerencijom Merkura. Sad kaj to u teoriji znači, otkrit ćemo najesen... :Wink:

----------


## Tinkica

Cure,zna li netko kada zvati da se naručim za 9.-ti mjesec? Tada ili ima smisla ranije zvati?

----------


## snow.ml

> Cure,zna li netko kada zvati da se naručim za 9.-ti mjesec? Tada ili ima smisla ranije zvati?


naruči se u 9.mj. kada dobiješ M...ovisno dali ste se dogovorili za postupak onda 3.dan  ili samo dogovor onda 8.dan ...

----------


## ina7

> pozz svima,ja sam nova na forumu i friška u svemu....ja i suprug smo u braku 2,5 godine ,i unatoč želji i silnom trudu ne uspijevamo doći sami do svog bebača.... prije 3 mjeseca smo mužu radili spermiogram i dobili nalaz OLIGOZOOSPERMIJA,KOD MENE KAŽU DA JE SVE OK.Danas smo se naručili na prvi pregled kod dr.L u petak.I sada ne znam koji će nam biti daljni postupak,znam da moramo na to psihološko i pravno savjetovanje,ali nismo i zg pa me zanima dali se to dugo čeka?!


Dobrodošla....
Moje je mišljenje da je dr.L najbolji dr. i cijela ekipa je gore super.Ovaj mjesec je puna godina dana kako idemo kod dr.L. Dosad sam bila kod njega sveukupno 17 puta u ovih godinu dana. I još nismo iz Zg pa cijelo vrijeme putujemo.Sve smo obavili u kratkom vremenu od psihološkog i pravnog savjetovanja, drugog mišljenja koje smo u međuvremenu dobili u bolnici u Os. S tim da smo u ovoj godini već napravili i AIH i IVF iako neuspješno ali sam sretna jer sam brzo došla na red. Neki dan sam bila kod dr.L i predbilježila se za novi IVF za 10 ili 11 mj.zavisno o situaciji koja će gore tada biti.Ja sam sretna i zadovoljna jer sam bila na kontroli i na UZV i sve je zasad ok. Nadam se da ću tako dočekati i jesen a možda nešto i bude u međuvremenu. Nama ne preostaje ništa nego uživati u ljetu pa se možda i desi nešto lijepo.

----------


## marcelina

> Moje je mišljenje da je dr.L najbolji dr. i cijela ekipa je gore super.Ovaj mjesec je puna godina dana kako idemo kod dr.L. Dosad sam bila kod njega sveukupno 17 puta u ovih godinu dana. I još nismo iz Zg pa cijelo vrijeme putujemo.Sve smo obavili u kratkom vremenu od psihološkog i pravnog savjetovanja, drugog mišljenja koje smo u međuvremenu dobili u bolnici u Os. S tim da smo u ovoj godini već napravili i AIH i IVF iako neuspješno ali sam .


Ja sam jedna malo manje sretna pacijentica iste klinike koja je od lipnja 2008. do lipnja 2010 uspjela "upasti" u samo jedan prirodni postupak, pri cemu su svi moji i muzevi nalazi stalno bili OK
(pod time mislim da smo imali stalno zeleno svjetlo za IVF). No, sigurna sam da ce sreca i nas dogodine posluziti, pa ce biti i vise postupaka  :Wink:

----------


## nicole24

draga inana,čitam i ne vjerujem da takvi doktori postoje...ja osobno radim u zdravstvu,tako da iako moram priznati da imam divnu dr, ja sam bila inicijator svih pretraga.Sva sreća pa sam znala koje pretrage moramo obaviti.išla sam i privatno kod jedne divne doktorice na folikulometrije,da vidim dali su mi ovulacije redoviti,dali folikuli uredno rastu....zaključak je bio da mi je ciklus školski(tako kaže doktorica).S obzirom na suprugov nalaz odlučili smo se za vv po preporuci upravo te doktorica a naših kumova koji su prije 2 god bili kod dr L,i sada imaju jednom prekrasnog anđela...
Svima želim pun sreće,i da kako kaže inana uskoro nunamo svoje anđele....
I veliko hvala svima,vaši savjeti mi puno znače...

----------


## Darkica

Draga *inana*, upravo sam procitala tvoju poruku, koja je izgleda kasnila buduci ti je to bila i prva na forumu.Sokirana sam tvojom pricom, bolje reci neznanjem, nestrucnoscu i manjkom interesa tvojega ginekologa.Ipak je on trebao biti inicijator svega.Ali, da, danas u mnogobrojnim situacijama sama moras biti pokretac svega i svacega, jer u protivnom nista od toga.Moj je muz napravio prvi s-gram tako sto sam ga ja poslala dr opce prakse po uputnicu, koju mu je i dala, jer je rekao da je njegova zena rekla da mu to treba i da ide na s-gram buduci da nismo zatrudnili unutac trudu.Dotada nam je uvijek govoreno isto-em smo mladi, em smo zdravi, em ce biti kada najmanje ocekujemo, em ce biti kada se opustimo...A kad ono gle cuda-mm ima oaz.Nakon toga smo sve brzo rjesavali-ali, sami smo trcali za sve i zato je i sve islo kao na traci.
Tebi i tm zelim puno srece u dobivanju maloga andjela, kao i svim drugim zenama ovoga foruma (ukljucujuci i mene samu) :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

*Cure*, evo ovako: ja sam jucer bila kod L. I on i njegova embriologinja rade tamo.To je IVF CENTAR za ginekologiju, opstetriciju i reprodukcijsku medicinu d.o.o. Or5dinacija se nalazi u Metalčevoj 5, na 4. katu. Na nalzu u kontakt podacima stoji broj 095 5616132 i adresa dr L. Mislim da on paralelno rade na VV i tamo.Uglavnom, tamo smo radili s-gram i embriologinja je pozvala mm i sve mu detaljno objasnila vezano uz njegov nalaz, tako da mm napokon zna sto svaka brojka na papiru znaci (a sto je izostalo prilikom oba prijasnja s-grama u Rijeci).Platili smo s-gram 300 kuna, a konzultacije s dr. L nista.Bio je kao i uvijek ljubnazan, jedino je bilo opustenije, jer je imao puno vise vremena nego na VV i sve smo mogli na miru raspraviti.U rujnu moram zvati VV cim se vrati s GO da se narucim pa da se dogovorimo za postupak.
Jos jednom hvala svima na uputama kako doci do te adrese :Smile: Pretpostavljam da ce mi vasa navigacija trebati i u buducnosti  :Smile:

----------


## snow.ml

Darkice što je dr rekao dali je i dalje na VV...od kada je počeo raditi i tamo...

----------


## Darkica

Pa meni je rekao da u rujnu zovem i narucim se na VV, a i postupak ce on voditi, i to na VV.Mislim da uopce nema brige vezano uz dr L i VV :Smile:

----------


## Mini3

Drakice, obavlja li on i postupke u priatnjaku ili samo pruža konzultacije? I kada uopće čovjek radi u toj poliklinici...poneki put imam osjećaj da u VV i spava koliko radi? Razmišljam si da ne bi bilo loše otići k njemu na konzultacije privatno. Inače u lipnju sam imala neuspješni IVF, pa mi je tvoja informacija da dr. L radi privatno baš dobro došla.

----------


## Darkica

Hej!
Ni sama ne znam kako on sve to stize, i VV i privatno...jel on uopce ide doma!?Ne znam radi li privatno postupke, nisam pitala.Ali, kada je mm bio u ordinaciji kod embriologinje, kaze da mu je ona pokazala aparat s kojim se postupak MPO radi...pa sada...ali, nisam sigurna.Sorry sta ti nisam od vise pomoci :Sad:

----------


## azrijelka36

> Ne znam, ali kada sam bila kod njega na VV 21.5. rekao je da spermiogram dodjem napraviti kod njegovce magistrice, tj embriologice privatno, jer ce tada imati vise vremena za posvetiti se uzorku MM.A kada sam ga jucer nazvala da vidim kada da dodjemo i odmah ga pitala da li da s tim nalazom opet dodjemo k njemu na VV, rekao je da ce on ionako biti tamo...tako da ne znam navraca li on samo...ili je tamo...mozda sutra budem znala viseU svakom slucaju, sutra imamo date u 18
> Pozdrav svima


mi smo isto bilo kod njega privatno.
lako ti je za naći zgradu. ovako sve kao što su ti cure napisale. zgrada ti je ogroomna..preko puta nej je dm i hotel, tak da ne možeš promašiti. a u prizemlju zgrade je kafić. uđeš na ulaz i tamo ti je portir kojem se obratiš. klinika je na prvom katu. kad dođeš gore imaš dvoja vrata-ideš na lijeva.
on tamo dolazi raditi-koliko sam ja skužila poslije posla na VV. mis smo došli prije nego što nam je rekao, pa smo morali čekati dok dođe, jer gore nema nikog. uglavnom..
on nas je primio gore..muž je dao uzorak..ženska ga je zvala da dođe vidjeti rezultat u roku par minuta i bio je unutra kod nje dobrih 20 setak minuta dok muje sve objasnila..pokazivala spermiće na ekranu i tak...
i onda opet s tim nalazom kod njega..jako ugodan razgovor..nalaz poneseš kad slij. put dolaziš na VV

eto..nadam se da sam pomogla  :Smile:

----------


## azrijelka36

ispravak..na drugom katu...

----------


## Tinkica

> naruči se u 9.mj. kada dobiješ M...ovisno dali ste se dogovorili za postupak onda 3.dan  ili samo dogovor onda 8.dan ...


Rekao je da tada idemo u postupak,znači 3. dc se trebam naručiti!? Hvala Snow!

----------


## inana

da draga...drago mi je da si uspjela pročitat jer mi je zabranjena dok ne ispravim izljeve emocija namjenjenih mom dr-u,ali kak sam to pisala u bjesu,a bjesna sam kad se sjetim kaj sve je,odnosno nije napravil...pa mi se nije dalo ispravljat,ali kaj je-je,strašan je...i ja sam muža poslala po up kod njegove dr,koja mu je najnormalnije napisala i pitala da kaj se čekalo...i on je zbavil,a ja idem u 8 mj,a kad se sjetimčitabe hormona koje moram zbavit,a pogodi tko mi uputnicu daje....to moram po 2-3 puta ići da bi mi dali,kak oni kažu-kad i ako im se da ispisati...ah...

----------


## inana

a gle,ako ništa drugo,svi moji odlasci u bolovima kod mog dr-a su rezultirali barem time da sada ponosno mogu reći-nemam bruh,uahahahaha...a sa druge strane,od prehodane strašne upale jajnika imam naljepljen jajnik na maternicu,i onak,zafrknut...hvala gospon doktor...

----------


## tulipan83

jucer beta 0 ! na jesen u nove pobjede !!

----------


## anddu

> jucer beta 0 ! na jesen u nove pobjede !!


Tulipan83  :Love:

----------


## beilana

tulipan 83 bit će bolje. a ujesen plusić, i čekaš ljetnu bebu  :Smile: 
ja u pon idem na hsg....strah meee

----------


## azrijelka36

> tulipan 83 bit će bolje. a ujesen plusić, i čekaš ljetnu bebu 
> ja u pon idem na hsg....strah meee


kud ideš na hsg?
uzv ili rtg?
meni je danas L rekao da napravim uzv hsg prije jeseni..a ne znam gdje bi. privatno mi se čini dosta novaca..

----------


## snow.ml

> kud ideš na hsg?
> uzv ili rtg?
> meni je danas L rekao da napravim uzv hsg prije jeseni..a ne znam gdje bi. privatno mi se čini dosta novaca..


ja sam bila na Merkuru, probaj nazvati tamo ako doktorica nije na godišnjem...trebaš imati potrebne briseve i radi se do 12 dana ciklusa
kod privatnika je oko 1500 kuna a tamo moraš uzeti reagens koji je oko 600 kuna

----------


## beilana

> kud ideš na hsg?
> uzv ili rtg?
> meni je danas L rekao da napravim uzv hsg prije jeseni..a ne znam gdje bi. privatno mi se čini dosta novaca..


idem u vt u bolnicu. tam mi je gin i za tam mi je moj gin dao uputnicu. i idem 11dc. strah me je...

----------


## Maybe baby

Hej drage moje, ja bi trebala vaditi hormone, a M bi trebala doći idući tj. Dr.A radi do 16.7.? Dali je moguće dobiti njega na telefon jer imam jednu frku oko uputnice...Pa bi trebala baš njega.(moja gin.mi neda, pa mi je na pregledu u 4. mj rekao da ako nebude htjela dati da će mi on napisati)

----------


## inana

Maybe baby-zašto ti neda uputnicu?meni moj za sve uputnice nauku radi,a isto mi treba za te hormone,mislila sam idući tjedan po uputnicu,ali sad si mislim-pa zašto mi ju nebi dao...i kak bi mi ju onda ovaj ispisao...sad ako koja zna,ja sam dobila tam nekakvu čitabu šta bi sve trebala izvadit,kaj stvarno to mogu samo u zavodu za transfuziju?pa šta to ne rade laboratoriji?i koliko se nalazi čekaju?i jel to sam dođem ili se to treba naručivati tamo?i još 100 pitanja...to je ona obavjest o potrebnim pretragama-HBsAG,anti HBs,anti HBc,anti HCV-EIA,antitreponemski test,anti HIV 1 i 2,krvna grupa i Rh faktor...

----------


## Maybe baby

Meni je moja gin. dala za transfuziju jer sam to vadila kod sebe, a hormone mi dr. A traži da vadim na VV i rekla mi je neka mi on da...A sad zašto koliko sam shvatila to je neka njihova stvar....  :Sad:

----------


## inana

a niš,bumo vidjeli kakav biser bu meni moj provalil...možda mu kemijska nebude pisala pa nebu mogao potpisati...a i tak me po 3 puta naručuje po uputnice tak da me niš nemre iznenaditi...

----------


## ina7

Baš mi je žao što imate takvih problema sa dobivanjem uputnica za pretrage! Ja moram priznati da sam imala i još uvijek imam sreće sa tim jer osim prve uputnice za vađenje hormona  koju mi je dala moja ginekologica niti jednu uputnicu više nisam tražila od nje nego mi je sve uputnice dosad dao moj dr.opće prakse. Moju ginekologicu vidim samo jednom godišnje kad idem raditi papa test. Nikad nisam imala s tim problema iako sam čula od puno cura da im dr.opće prakse ne želi davati uputnice niti putne naloge.
Ja zasad koristim ovo i nadam se da se ništa u vezi toga neće promijeniti jer bi mi to bilo jako komplicirano. Naručivanje za dobivanje uputnica bi mi oduzimalo puno vremena.

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo ja sam danas dobila dr. A i objasnila mu situaciju i rekao je neka onda izvadim u svom gradu te nalaze pa ako bude još nešto potrebno da budemo rješili u 9. mj  :Smile:

----------


## jo1974

a kod mene obrnuto svoju dr.opče prakse nikad niti nevidim sve uputnice  mi daje moja ginekologica,a žena je za svaku pohvalu

----------


## ina7

Nevjerovatno kako je kod svakoga drugačija priča!!
I kako naši dr.rade - čovjek zapravo nezna što je tu ispravno! Ali bitno je da mi dobijemo što nam treba za ostvarivanje našeg cilja!!!!!

----------


## špelkica

Ja sam isto imala problema s uputnicama, nikad mi nije htio dati uputnicu za hormone, ni dr opće prakse mi nije htjela dati, kao to ne spada k njoj. Hormone sam napravila na svoju ruku, sva sreća da sam onda radila u bolnici pa su mi besplatno napravili ! Zamjerio mi se kad je rekao da se brisevi ne rade sad kad sam neplodna već u ranoj trudnoći! Koja glupost!!! Radila sam na mikrobiologiji i znam da se trudnice puno teže riješe svih beštija, ai opasno je za dijete. Jedina pametna stvar koju je moj ginić napravio je da me je poslao na VV. I sad kad se trebalo dogovarati za operaciju sve sam napravila na svoju ruku.

----------


## frka

ja se jos uvijek ne mogu nacuditi kako debilnih dr-a ima (ispricavam se na rjecniku).

pa ni ne mozes u postupak bez sterilnih briseva (osim u iznimnim slucajevima). mene je moj ginic poslao na sve zivo kad smo odlucili krenuti na VV (hormoni, brisevi, KKS, urin, MM-a uputio na spermiogram) i tek nakon sto je sve bilo ok me poslao na VV (dugo se nisam mogla rijesiti streptokoka i nije mu ni palo na pamet poslati me gore dok bris nije bio sterilan). i dan danas mi da uputnicu za sve sto ga trazim! bez problema i diskusije!

----------


## Maybe baby

Da, žalosno ali istinito....I sve se to prelama na našim leđima. Koda nam nije dosta ovak teško....

----------


## Nensi

Ja srećom nikad nisam imala problema s uputnicama, a evo i bila sam na dogovoru za postupak. Malo sam bila smušena  :Embarassed:  (kao da sam prvi put tamo, mada je prošlo neko vrijeme) pa sam zaboravila pitati da li se trebam ponovno naručiti ili samo doći u 9. mjesecu. Dr mi je rekao kontrola u 9. i planirati postupak  :Very Happy: (mislila sam da će mi reći neki kasniji mjesec) i da se javim krajem 9. mjeseca. Da li to znači da ih trebam ranije zvati i naručiti se. Budući da idu na godišnji više ih neću zvati, a imam i vremena početkom rujna. Što mislite da trebam napraviti?

----------


## inana

ti očito imaš normalnog doktora...ja sad bogec,razmišljam kad je moj na godišnjem da dođem bez grča u trbuhu i da dobijem uputnicu normalno...sam kad se sjetim muka mi dođe...a još malo,pa bum ga mjenjala,sam da ovaj kojeg želim počne primat,a navodno bu primao u 10.mj...do tada sam u nemilosti ovog mog...

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Nensi* svakako pocetkom 9-og nazovi sestre da se narucis, reci im sto ti je tocno doktor rekao one znaju sta treba napraviti.Sretno draga!

----------


## tulipan83

Nensi,nazoveš prvi dan ciklusa u 9 mjesecu,objasniš im i sestre znaju koji dan ciklusa će te naručiti.

----------


## Nensi

RužicaSB i tulipan83, hvala cure

----------


## tarajan

> idem u vt u bolnicu. tam mi je gin i za tam mi je moj gin dao uputnicu. i idem 11dc. strah me je...


draga...moj savjet,a vjeruj mi iz iskustva i ne plašim te,raspitaj se dobro o doktoru koji će ti raditi pretragu.........i ako nisi sigurna u njega bolje i platiti nego da se nešto dogodi loše
sry ako misliš da te plašim,nije mi to namjera
u svakom slučaju...puno sreće ti želim :Heart:

----------


## tarajan

drage moje...možda sad upadam malo i hv Bogu ja po tom pitanju imam super dr.koji mi da uputnicu za sve kaj mi treba.....
Vaš redovni dr.vam mora napisati uputnicu bez obzira koju pretragu dr MPO traži i tu vam ne može i NE SMIJE muljati.....

----------


## tarajan

> Maybe baby-zašto ti neda uputnicu?meni moj za sve uputnice nauku radi,a isto mi treba za te hormone,mislila sam idući tjedan po uputnicu,ali sad si mislim-pa zašto mi ju nebi dao...i kak bi mi ju onda ovaj ispisao...sad ako koja zna,ja sam dobila tam nekakvu čitabu šta bi sve trebala izvadit,kaj stvarno to mogu samo u zavodu za transfuziju?pa šta to ne rade laboratoriji?i koliko se nalazi čekaju?i jel to sam dođem ili se to treba naručivati tamo?i još 100 pitanja...to je ona obavjest o potrebnim pretragama-HBsAG,anti HBs,anti HBc,anti HCV-EIA,antitreponemski test,anti HIV 1 i 2,krvna grupa i Rh faktor...


inana
ja sam krv izvadila u općoj bolnici u Bjelovaru ali mi tam nisu mogli napraviti testove jer nisu imali sve potrebne reagense,međutim MM je odnio sam krv na transfuziologiju u Zg i nije bilo nikakvih problema...nalaze dobiješ na kućnu adresu nakon 15-20 dana(bar bilo kod nas)
vidim da imate učestale probleme što se tiče izdavanja uputnica,svaki doktor pogotovo ginekolog ti mora dati uputnicu bez ikakvog kompromisa

----------


## nikolina_zorovic

Bog svi!
Vidim jako ste aktivni na forumu pa se nadam da bi i meni neko mogao pomoći.
Imam mladića koji je radio spermiogram i ustanovljena mu je azoospermia. Ja sam radila hormonske nalaze i doktor je rekao da je sve u granicama tolerancije. Zbog njegova nalaza uputio nas je na VV u Zagrebu na detaljnu obradu i pregled. Zanima me na kakve preglede bi se trebao pripremiti i kolikko to sve dugo traje jer smo iz Dubrovnika.

----------


## inana

a mora dati,znam da mora,ali kaj kad moj...uh...prvo nazoveš da kažeš kaj trebaš,ko da bu kaj posebno napravil ak ne veliš,pa kad dođeš moraš imati napismeno kaj trebaš,od bolnice koja to traži,ako ti je to tamo sestra napisala pisanim slovima,onda ti da post it-na koji štampanim slovima napišeš kaj ti treba,pa onda ona to sve uzme,i imaš opciju,čekati uputnicu ili doći na fajrunt po nju-a do prije par tjedana si danas predala papir,a tek drugi dan došla po uputnicu...ah...ali ja sad uopće neidem tam,jer nakon onog svega,kaj sam na sam dan prijema na institut ja morala čekat jel bu mi napisao up.za ambulantnu obradu,što na kraju nisam dobila,ali to sad nije ni bitno,nakon svega,ja ti ne odlazim kod njega nego odu muž ili tata...i izlude...ali bolje oni nego ja...

----------


## Mona 20

[QUOTE=nikolina_zorovic;1671178]Bog svi!
Vidim jako ste aktivni na forumu pa se nadam da bi i meni neko mogao pomoći.
Imam mladića koji je radio spermiogram i ustanovljena mu je azoospermia. Ja sam radila hormonske nalaze i doktor je rekao da je sve u granicama tolerancije. Zbog njegova nalaza uputio nas je na VV u Zagrebu na detaljnu obradu i pregled. Zanima me na kakve preglede bi se trebao pripremiti i kolikko to sve dugo traje jer smo iz Dubrovnika.[/QUOT

trebate se naručiti kod dr. Čolaka na VV-u, on je androlog i trebate ponovo napraviti spermiogram na VV-u, jer oni ne priznaju druge spermiograme. Za to vrijeme ćeš ti ići na pregled kod jednog od 2 doktora, napraviti papu i briseve i obaviti sa suprugom bračno i psihološko savjetovanje. Očekivana dužina trajanja cijelog postupka pretrage i nalaza: cca 6 mjeseci i onda postupak. Ako si starija onda će oni sve to malo ubrzati. Ja imam 32 godine i meni su rekli da ćemo polako, kao još sam mlada.
No, prije svega toga, nazovi sestre od bilo kojeg doktora i naruči sebe i supruga, to je 1. korak.

----------


## jelena30

> Bog svi!
> Vidim jako ste aktivni na forumu pa se nadam da bi i meni neko mogao pomoći.
> Imam mladića koji je radio spermiogram i ustanovljena mu je azoospermia. Ja sam radila hormonske nalaze i doktor je rekao da je sve u granicama tolerancije. Zbog njegova nalaza uputio nas je na VV u Zagrebu na detaljnu obradu i pregled. Zanima me na kakve preglede bi se trebao pripremiti i kolikko to sve dugo traje jer smo iz Dubrovnika.


i MM je ustanovljena azoospermija i poslani na VV kod dr. Čolka. Kod njega se mora naručiti početkom mjeseca i pregled se čeka oko mjesec dana bar je tako kod nas bilo. MM je taj dan obavio sve, spermiogram, vadio krv i bio na razgovoru i pregledu kod dr. Č oko sat i pol, te ga je uputio na rebro da napravi CFTR-DNA analizu, nalaze smo čekali oko mjesec i pol i tad ponovo kod dr. Č gdje nam je rečeno da se radi o opstrukcijskoj azoospermiji (spermija ima samo u testisima pa i njemu rade punkciju). Od prvog pregleda do prvog postupka nam je prošlo 10 mjeseci. Sad čekamo 9 mj i treći postupak bar se nadam

----------


## beilana

cure moje, imam pitanje ako koja od vas zna: do kad je na godišnjem dr.A?

i da, obavila sam HSG, krvarila sam do danas...i to jako jako, ne znam da li je to normalno. bolilo je, al sam živa i zdrava  :Smile: 
lijevi jajovod prohodan, desni neprohodan, i još me uvijek tu i tam zaboli taj neprohodan desni.

i još jedno pitanje:hoću ja nalaze hormona s VV dobiti doma? kolko otprilike treba da budu gotovi?
hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## Maybe baby

beilana ja mislim da se dr. A vraća negdje početkom 9. mj jer ja kad sam ga zvala mi je rekao da dođem u 9. mjesecu, a za nalaze koliko ja znam da idu u direktno kod dr. valjda u karton, a sad koliko se na njih čeka to ne znam....  :Wink:

----------


## hrki

> cure moje, imam pitanje ako koja od vas zna: do kad je na godišnjem dr.A?
> 
> i da, obavila sam HSG, krvarila sam do danas...i to jako jako, ne znam da li je to normalno. bolilo je, al sam živa i zdrava 
> lijevi jajovod prohodan, desni neprohodan, i još me uvijek tu i tam zaboli taj neprohodan desni.
> 
> i još jedno pitanje:hoću ja nalaze hormona s VV dobiti doma? kolko otprilike treba da budu gotovi?
> hvala


beliana hormone vadiš ujutro u pola osam kod njih ,dok čekaš da te dr.pregleda a to je otprilike do 10-10.30 i tvoji će nalazi biti gotovi,ti ih nigdje ne podižeš oni idu direktno 
tvom doktoru
dr.A počinje raditi 06.09. sretno svima na jesen,uživajte u ljetu.......

----------


## beilana

hm, ja sam pitala cure u lab kad su nalazi gotovi, rekle su mi za 2-3 tjedna. možda im se nije dalo radit dok se ne vrate s godišnjeg...ne znam.
a ništa, početkom 9.mjeseca ću se naručiti onda... više nemrem dočekati

----------


## tulipan83

> hm, ja sam pitala cure u lab kad su nalazi gotovi, rekle su mi za 2-3 tjedna. možda im se nije dalo radit dok se ne vrate s godišnjeg...ne znam.
> a ništa, početkom 9.mjeseca ću se naručiti onda... više nemrem dočekati




proci ce osmi mjesec jako brzo,uzivaj u ljetu, mislim da sve brojimo dan po dan i jedva cekamo da se oni vrate, oni sad uzivaju pa i mi trebamo sto vise i pokušati ne misliti  na probleme.

----------


## tulipan83

imam pitanje, nisam se uopce sjetila to dr pitati. U 6 mjesecu sam bila u stimuliranom postupku, pa me zanima koliko je potrebno proći vremena do drugog stimuliranog, da li 6 mjeseci ? ako da, jel to vrijedi i za prirodni nakon stimuliranog ?

----------


## Bebel

> hm, ja sam pitala cure u lab kad su nalazi gotovi, rekle su mi za 2-3 tjedna. možda im se nije dalo radit dok se ne vrate s godišnjeg...ne znam.
> a ništa, početkom 9.mjeseca ću se naručiti onda... više nemrem dočekati


Kad sam ja radila nalaze prije 2 g...bili su gotovi za 15ak dana.
Sretno

----------


## Mia Lilly

> imam pitanje, nisam se uopce sjetila to dr pitati. U 6 mjesecu sam bila u stimuliranom postupku, pa me zanima koliko je potrebno proći vremena do drugog stimuliranog, da li 6 mjeseci ? ako da, jel to vrijedi i za prirodni nakon stimuliranog ?


Između dva stimulirana postupka mora proci najmanje 6 mj. Prirodni postupci mogu ici jedan za drugim svaki mjesec....naravno, ako se ne jave ciste ili nesto slicno tome.

----------


## tulipan83

> Između dva stimulirana postupka mora proci najmanje 6 mj. Prirodni postupci mogu ici jedan za drugim svaki mjesec....naravno, ako se ne jave ciste ili nesto slicno tome.


nadam se da cemo probati u prirodnom da ne cekam prvi mjesec. u stimuliranom sam imala 18 folikula, od toga 8 stanica, a dvije vratila, tako mislim i sljedeci put. a posto oni ne zamrzavaju stanice ,dovoljne su mi samo dvije ili cak jedna al poštena.

----------


## Kadauna

> nadam se da cemo probati u prirodnom da ne cekam prvi mjesec. u stimuliranom sam imala 18 folikula, od toga 8 stanica, a dvije vratila, tako mislim i sljedeci put. a posto oni ne zamrzavaju stanice ,dovoljne su mi samo dvije ili cak jedna al poštena.


Tulipan83, na Vuk Vrhovcu uopće na zamrzavaju jajne stanice? Mislim da ipak u rijetkim slučajevima zamrzavaju........

----------


## BHany

na vuk vrhovcu zamrzavaju jajne stanice (ovisno o njihovoj procjeni)
imaju i trudnoća iz odmrznutih jajnih stanica
ali ne nadajte se puno...ukupno ih je u hrvatskoj 12 (iz odmrznutih jajnih stanica)...vjerojatno je nekoliko s vv-a 
sve u svemu...neobećavajući prosjek i slab nada, kako za vv tako i za hrvatsku

----------


## angel 1

Zamrzavaju...ali navodno samo one koje su kvalitetne i naravno kad imaju mjesta !! Jer i to se događalo da kažu da nemaju mjesta za zamrznuti !

----------


## Kadauna

> Zamrzavaju...ali navodno samo one koje su kvalitetne i naravno kad imaju mjesta !! Jer i to se događalo da kažu da nemaju mjesta za zamrznuti !


Veliki pozdrav za ovakvu situaciju velemajstoru Milinoviću  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Zamrzavaju...ali navodno samo one koje su kvalitetne i naravno kad imaju mjesta !! Jer i to se događalo da kažu da nemaju mjesta za zamrznuti !


Potpisujem...tako su i meni rekli

I naravno, pozdrav Milinoviću  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## zlatta

pozdrav svima, 
u fazi sam razmišljanja da dođem na pretrage i savjetovanje (ništa više) u VV pa molim savjet kome od doktora bi bilo najbolje da se javim. Znači netko tko je dobar dijagnostičar, u postupak ne mislim još ići jer i prirodno ostajem trudna ali trudnoće "odlaze".  Hvala na pomoći

----------


## zlatta

Zaboravih napisati da sam prešla 40-tu

----------


## angel 1

Zlatta naruči se kod dr Lučingera defiitivno ! On je stariji, iskusniji i ima puno uspjeha sa nama "starijim" žemskama  :Grin:  
Evo sad baš treba roditi jedna moja prijateljica (njegova pacjentica) koja je imala 4-5 spontanih.... I sretno!

----------


## zlatta

Angel, hvala na savjetu...
čestitam na beti!!! prekrasno! i čestitam kolegici!   :Smile:

----------

